# Clash de Cartier



## oddinary

Wanted to start a new thread, so everyone can get talking on Cartier's newest collection - Clash de Cartier.

Kaya Scodelario is the it girl of this new campaign.  They've released a teaser trailer, where Kaya plays two different personalities to show the duality of the collection.

Instagram tells me they've shown a media preview already during Paris Fashion Week, but the official launch will be next Wednesday, 10 April 2019 in Paris first, then worldwide afterwards.  If you look up the hashtag #CartierRendezvous on Instagram, you'll see some sneak peeks.



Thoughts guys?  Do we like the new collection?


----------



## Grdnlol

On first impression it looks a little generic, but I’m sure that will change when more details/info comes out


----------



## americanroyal89

Grdnlol said:


> On first impression it looks a little generic, but I’m sure that will change when more details/info comes out



Agreed. First impression: I’m underwhelmed


----------



## honeypeach

My first impression: just from one mod photo, new collection look a bit like Van Cleef’s Perlee bangles and ring...
Some examples:


----------



## missisa07

I need to see more styles/versions with diamonds, but from what I'm seeing now--underwhelmed.


----------



## guccilover21

I prefer the VCA version! Not really feeling this colllection. Perhaps in person it’s nicer.


----------



## wenlet

I’ve been seeing the teasers on Instagram and I don’t like it


----------



## sjunky13

This is a collection you have to feel and see in person. The movement on the pieces is very cool!  The look very flat in pics. Also, it is a new color of yellow gold for Cartier, lighter and not so warm. I have VCA Perlee pieces and it is not at all similar. 
 I am looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Kind of reminds me of a spiked dog collar fused with Paloma Picasso's kisses ring.... Can't say I'm a fan at this stage.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I think they look very cool hahaha im different to everyone else. Id have to try one on to tell if theyd suit me


----------



## restricter

It bears a strong resemblance to some pieces Hermes did with pyramid studs — which is not to say I don’t like it.  I’m curious about what’s coming (and I’m waiting for them to release ecrou earrings).


----------



## Audrey_S

The ring comes in two sized - the one in the pic does look like the smaller ring and agree it looks more like the perlee - the one in the Cartier ad is the large size and the design is more prominent.  I’m not sure if this is a new yellow gold however I was told it’s actually rose gold.  I really like this design - the ring is intricate with moving parts and edgy.  I can’t wait for the launch in a few days!!


----------



## Audrey_S

I think this picture is more accurate of the larger sized ring.  I personally really like it.


----------



## ani108

Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## honeypeach

restricter said:


> It bears a strong resemblance to some pieces Hermes did with pyramid studs — which is not to say I don’t like it.  I’m curious about what’s coming (and I’m waiting for them to release ecrou earrings).



Yes, that’s my second impression:
Hermes Medor collection.
The ring is similar~
Example:


----------



## ani108

"A two-sided jewel"


----------



## restricter

I’m officially dying to try this on.  And by this I mean the whole collection!  Love the ring and earrings!


----------



## wenlet

Am I the only insect phobic person who sees a centipede looking at this


----------



## Audrey_S

Really loved the ring and the bracelet


----------



## oddinary

Audrey_S said:


> Really loved the ring and the bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399814



Great photo!  Just wondering what it feels like worn in person.  Is it weighty?


----------



## Audrey_S

oddinary said:


> Great photo!  Just wondering what it feels like worn in person.  Is it weighty?



Yes it is weighty.  I had to size down one size from my regular ring size due to the weight to avoid slippage if that makes sense .


----------



## kat99

Does anyone know if the bracelet slips on or if there is a hinge?


----------



## ani108

kat99 said:


> Does anyone know if the bracelet slips on or if there is a hinge?



It opens similar to the pave love bracelet.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Bleh!!!  I like the VCA better.


----------



## kat99

ani108 said:


> It opens similar to the pave love bracelet.



Oh cool! Thank you!


----------



## wenlet

Tried it on today while exchanging my love cuff for a thin JUC. I hate it! The wiggling bits make it seem even more insect like. Even the SA didn’t like it.


----------



## Luv n bags

I stopped by my local Cartier and the SA insisted I take a peek at the new collection.
Looking at the photos, I would not seek it out.  But seeing it in person and trying it on, I’m sold!
The ring and bracelet with diamonds was spectacular! I had no idea the pieces articulated until the SA pointed it out.  The collection they received is rose gold.  The pieces were heavy - similar weight as the Love or JUC.  I did not like the ring, but I don’t like eternity type rings.

The bracelets I tried on were size 15 and 16.  The necklace comes in a 16” with a clasp to shorten it to 14”.  Not sure why it is so short, but it fits me well.

I would definitely buy the bangle and necklace.  The bracelet would be great to stack! We forgot to take pics with my JUC and Love.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Edited to add that at first glance this reminded me of a skeletal spine.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Interesting! At first glance it reminded me of a coiled hair elastic, but then once I saw modeling pictures, it looks kind of cool and punk rock.


----------



## Taracanada

honeypeach said:


> My first impression: just from one mod photo, new collection look a bit like Van Cleef’s Perlee bangles and ring...
> Some examples:
> 
> View attachment 4396461
> View attachment 4396462


I agree! they look very similar ..but Cartier and Van Cleef are owned by the same company!!


----------



## Kindness3

Miso Fine said:


> I stopped by my local Cartier and the SA insisted I take a peek at the new collection.
> Looking at the photos, I would not seek it out.  But seeing it in person and trying it on, I’m sold!
> The ring and bracelet with diamonds was spectacular! I had no idea the pieces articulated until the SA pointed it out.  The collection they received is rose gold.  The pieces were heavy - similar weight as the Love or JUC.  I did not like the ring, but I don’t like eternity type rings.
> 
> The bracelets I tried on were size 15 and 16.  The necklace comes in a 16” with a clasp to shorten it to 14”.  Not sure why it is so short, but it fits me well.
> 
> I would definitely buy the bangle and necklace.  The bracelet would be great to stack! We forgot to take pics with my JUC and Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400995
> View attachment 4400996
> View attachment 4400997
> 
> 
> Edited to add that at first glance this reminded me of a skeletal spine.


I do agree does look like skeletal spine ,gross .i don't like it


----------



## Taracanada

Some people will buy anything that Cartier produces because they have faith in the brand. I feel like Cartier plays on that fact.  Personally I am a huge Cartier fan but only buy their classic timeless pieces. I do not see this new collection as timeless or classic.


----------



## Kindness3

I found these picture which gives you better idea how look stacks love,juc .


----------



## Kindness3

I know before how I said hate it. But know seeing picture up close it's Growing on me.


----------



## nanou3175

From the Cartier website and the pictures I see I would like to try the necklace and perhaps a ring...


----------



## foxyqt

Not a fan =/ the ring is just 'ok' and not impressed with the rest..


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I like the bracelet.


----------



## Kindness3

I found out the spikes in the side move back and fourth which is cool I think


----------



## Kindness3

Nice to have connection with sa


----------



## aj0llyaffair

I think it will grow on me the same way the JUC line did.  I like it.


----------



## Sparkleandshine629

I LOVE it. Was lucky enough to get the bracelet in Paris during the launch at Place Vendome. Had it stacked with a white love cuff and the ecrou but here it’s with some silver Tiffany and the smaller rose love.  Just love it with everything. Works great with 2 loves and the juc too.


----------



## Sparkleandshine629

Sparkleandshine629 said:


> I LOVE it. Was lucky enough to get the bracelet in Paris during the launch at Place Vendome. Had it stacked with a white love cuff and the ecrou but here it’s with some silver Tiffany and the smaller rose love.  Just love it with everything. Works great with 2 loves and the juc too.


I also sized down in it. Took a 15 in clash. Runs big.


----------



## Cat2708

Sparkleandshine629 said:


> I also sized down in it. Took a 15 in clash. Runs big.



How does it open? I haven’t seen any pics before, it’s not stretched but a clasp?


----------



## Sparkleandshine629

Cat2708 said:


> How does it open? I haven’t seen any pics before, it’s not stretched but a clasp?


It has a traditional lock and then a hidden flap like cover. Entire closure is concealed and not visible at all from any angle. Very secure. It’s really a great bracelet. I want the necklace. Love the collection. The movement in the bracelet is awesome!!  While it runs big, the 15 was a perfect fit and stacked after the love cuff keeps my small love and ecrou from sliding forward. ✨


----------



## Kindness3

Sparkleandshine629 said:


> I LOVE it. Was lucky enough to get the bracelet in Paris during the launch at Place Vendome. Had it stacked with a white love cuff and the ecrou but here it’s with some silver Tiffany and the smaller rose love.  Just love it with everything. Works great with 2 loves and the juc too.


Looks amazing on you congratulations thank you for sharing .So you said runs big so would you get in same size JUSTE clou. Thank you for your help


----------



## Kindness3

Sparkleandshine629 said:


> It has a traditional lock and then a hidden flap like cover. Entire closure is concealed and not visible at all from any angle. Very secure. It’s really a great bracelet. I want the necklace. Love the collection. The movement in the bracelet is awesome!!  While it runs big, the 15 was a perfect fit and stacked after the love cuff keeps my small love and ecrou from sliding forward. ✨


Can you post picture of them all please


----------



## Sparkleandshine629

Kindness3 said:


> Looks amazing on you congratulations thank you for sharing .So you said runs big so would you get in same size JUSTE clou. Thank you for your help


Thanks so much . So I have a white gold love cuff in a 16. My small love, ecrou, and JUC are all 17. The clash is a 15. So for me I needed 2 down from JUC but truthfully I could really have been a 16.25 or 16.5 but the 16 in the ecrou, small love and JUC just felt a bit tight so I went up. The clash between the love cuff and small love is so perfect since it keeps the others from falling over. I typically don’t wear the ecrou and JUC at the same time.  Hope this helps. But if you can I’d say get the clash. It’s becoming my fav or at least ties with the white gold love.


----------



## Sparkleandshine629

Sparkleandshine629 said:


> Thanks so much . So I have a white gold love cuff in a 16. My small love, ecrou, and JUC are all 17. The clash is a 15. So for me I needed 2 down from JUC but truthfully I could really have been a 16.25 or 16.5 but the 16 in the ecrou, small love and JUC just felt a bit tight so I went up. The clash between the love cuff and small love is so perfect since it keeps the others from falling over. I typically don’t wear the ecrou and JUC at the same time.  Hope this helps. But if you can I’d say get the clash. It’s becoming my fav or at least ties with the white gold love.


----------



## miznina

Oh my I LOVE it


----------



## Sparkleandshine629

Kindness3 said:


> Looks amazing on you congratulations thank you for sharing .So you said runs big so would you get in same size JUSTE clou. Thank you for your help


Thanks so much!!  For me I went down 2 sizes from the JUC but my issue is I’m not really a 16 or 17 in the JUC, ecrou or smaller love. I really am like a 16.5 but they don’t do half sizes so I took the 17 in those 3. As for the love cuff I’m a perfect 16 so actually the clash is a size smaller than the love cuff which I love how both of them fit the best. If you have a love cuff and if fits perfectly I’d prob go a size smaller than that. If you lie them a little losser then go down 1 from the JUC assuming you have room in your JUC. The inside of the clash does not have the pins like the original love so there’s no issue there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Prettyvogue

It is beautiful but won’t all those small side spikes damage other bracelets if worn stacked?


----------



## Luv n bags

After trying this on in the store and googling vertebrae’s, I am going to pass.  There are so many other options for me to choose from.
Perhaps a rainbow Love! I actually saw the skinny rainbow love, but I was completely underwhelmed. I would definitely get the regular size.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Why would Cartier add Louboutin spikes to Hermès Medor studs? 
The jury is still out. I’ll let you know when I try it on...

My feeling is a stack of Clash bracelets *together* is the ticket (or mixed with other intricate bracelets), not mixed with minimalist ones like the Love...


----------



## GoldFish8

Miso Fine said:


> After trying this on in the store and googling vertebrae’s, I am going to pass.  There are so many other options for me to choose from.
> Perhaps a rainbow Love! I actually saw the skinny rainbow love, but I was completely underwhelmed. I would definitely get the regular size.


Cartier has come out with a thin rainbow love?! When did this happen? I’ve been asking about this for awhile now.


----------



## Luv n bags

GoldFish8 said:


> Cartier has come out with a thin rainbow love?! When did this happen? I’ve been asking about this for awhile now.



I could have sworn I saw it.  In fact, I told my SA that would be my next piece.  Let me call her tomorrow to verify.


----------



## GoldFish8

Miso Fine said:


> I could have sworn I saw it.  In fact, I told my SA that would be my next piece.  Let me call her tomorrow to verify.


I will be so interested! Please let me know what she says! Thank you.


----------



## south-of-france

Miso Fine said:


> After trying this on in the store and googling vertebrae’s, I am going to pass.  There are so many other options for me to choose from.
> Perhaps a rainbow Love! I actually saw the skinny rainbow love, but I was completely underwhelmed. I would definitely get the regular size.



Skinny rainbow love? Never heard of it [emoji2] I have the RG rainbow love and would love a pic of the skinny one! Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you for checking!


----------



## Luv n bags

Now, I could be totally wrong. I was in eye candy heaven and wanted everything! I hope it is true...I would hate to let all of you down!


----------



## Kindness3

Sparkleandshine629 said:


> Thanks so much . So I have a white gold love cuff in a 16. My small love, ecrou, and JUC are all 17. The clash is a 15. So for me I needed 2 down from JUC but truthfully I could really have been a 16.25 or 16.5 but the 16 in the ecrou, small love and JUC just felt a bit tight so I went up. The clash between the love cuff and small love is so perfect since it keeps the others from falling over. I typically don’t wear the ecrou and JUC at the same time.  Hope this helps. But if you can I’d say get the clash. It’s becoming my fav or at least ties with the white gold love.


Thank you so very much and information plus pictures made fall in love with it,on my wish list


----------



## Kindness3

south-of-france said:


> Skinny rainbow love? Never heard of it [emoji2] I have the RG rainbow love and would love a pic of the skinny one! Thank you [emoji4]


Me neither wow pictures


----------



## Kindness3

Sparkleandshine629 said:


> View attachment 4411091
> View attachment 4411091
> View attachment 4411092
> View attachment 4411093


----------



## Luv n bags

Miso Fine said:


> Now, I could be totally wrong. I was in eye candy heaven and wanted everything! I hope it is true...I would hate to let all of you down!



Boo!! I was wrong.  I must have been looking at something else in the thin collection.  I was told it can be made as a special order.


----------



## Bonheur

It’s very reminiscent of Louboutin spikes and Valentino Rockstuds with VCA’s perlee


----------



## Kindness3

My new want list saving up for them.has anyone got med size verse small by chance


----------



## south-of-france

I want to see this irl! It also reminds me of Balenciaga studs [emoji3]


----------



## Sparkledolll

I tried it on a couple of weeks ago.. I don’t think it goes well with my JUC and I don’t see how it would stack together without scratching each other.


----------



## Canturi lover

Sparkledolll said:


> I tried it on a couple of weeks ago.. I don’t think it goes well with my JUC and I don’t see how it would stack together without scratching each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4419717



Is this the petite size? [emoji253]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Canturi lover said:


> Is this the petite size? [emoji253]



Yes. The bigger size is a bit too chunky for me so I didn’t try it on.


----------



## Canturi lover

Sparkledolll said:


> Yes. The bigger size is a bit too chunky for me so I didn’t try it on.



Thank you sparkledolll [emoji253]


----------



## Audrey_S

Sparkledolll said:


> I tried it on a couple of weeks ago.. I don’t think it goes well with my JUC and I don’t see how it would stack together without scratching each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4419717



You make a good point about the scratching which is why I feel the bracelet can only be worn by itself or with another clash.  Was the bracelet heavy ?  I find the ring a bit heavy


----------



## Sparkledolll

Audrey_S said:


> You make a good point about the scratching which is why I feel the bracelet can only be worn by itself or with another clash.  Was the bracelet heavy ?  I find the ring a bit heavy



I don’t think it’s heavier than Love bracelets.


----------



## south-of-france

It’s lighter (the thinner Clash), I tried it on today. 
Wow it’s gorgeous, as well as the thinner ring. The SA said the white gold version will be out in September [emoji177]


----------



## minababe

it's beauiful no doubt. but for me it's too special. not for everyday use, so i stay with my trinity ring


----------



## south-of-france

Hi minababe, can I ask why it would be too special for everyday use? It seemed less extravagant to me than a Love bracelet (granted I have a rainbow love [emoji7]), I adore both!


----------



## purseinsanity

guccilover21 said:


> I prefer the VCA version! Not really feeling this colllection. Perhaps in person it’s nicer.


It's not.


----------



## purseinsanity

kat99 said:


> Does anyone know if the bracelet slips on or if there is a hinge?


It's a very well hidden hinge.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Clash ring with diamonds.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I’m thinking they must be releasing the bracelet with diamonds since they did it with the ring.


----------



## pursecrzy

I tried on the bracelet today. Love the clasp.


----------



## Kindness3

I thought this looked  so cool ,love the look and contrasted too


----------



## lovieluvslux

This looks good on you.


----------



## Kindness3

lovieluvslux said:


> This looks good on you.


Thank you so much but it not me sorry to say I found this picture .I posted it so people could get idea what looks like .my dreams of having this of course .sorry for confusion about .


----------



## Swmtan

Sparkleandshine629 said:


> I also sized down in it. Took a 15 in clash. Runs big.



Hi! Are you a 16 in the love? I want to get the clash too but not sure what size I’d be.


----------



## south-of-france

Swmtan said:


> Hi! Are you a 16 in the love? I want to get the clash too but not sure what size I’d be.


I‘m an 18 and the Clash in size 17 was the equivalent of the 18.


----------



## Kindness3

south-of-france said:


> I‘m an 18 and the Clash in size 17 was the equivalent of the 18.


Would you be so kind to post pictures PLEASE


----------



## south-of-france

Sorry, I didn‘t take pictures when I tried it on...


----------



## Swmtan

south-of-france said:


> I‘m an 18 and the Clash in size 17 was the equivalent of the 18.


Thank you so much for your reply and help. Just ordered the last 15cm Clash bracelet I could get my hands on. They are every limited in the US!


----------



## loves

I fell in love with the Clash necklace with diamonds. This is going onto my wishlist!


----------



## south-of-france




----------



## Kindness3

south-of-france said:


>


 I love it congrats looks amazing. Is it comfortable to wear everyday


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you  Yes it is, not spiky, quite smooth.


----------



## Kindness3

south-of-france said:


> Thank you  Yes it is, not spiky, quite smooth.


Nice thank you i think its so cool looking


----------



## ani108

Fun tip, the part of the clash is done by hand (adding the spikes in between the studs) unlike the love or JUC, so it's a little more special in that sense.


----------



## brimarie

Hi all! I haven’t posted on here in years but I came here to see what people thought of this collection when I was on the fence about buying a piece and thought I’d pay it forward by reporting back.

After a few months of hemming and hawing, I just got the medium Clash band as an every day wedding band to replace my more formal jewelry. (And yes my very straight laced accountant husband was totally on board! Haha!) It came in today and I wanted to share my very initial thoughts. First of all, I know this style won’t work for everyone (or even most people) but I am pretty much the exact woman Cartier was targeting with this ring (a little elegant and a little punk rock), so for me it’s a perfect fit in terms of form, function, and personality. I LOVE IT!

A few thoughts for those of you considering it:
-It does run a little big, as others have stated. But beyond that, since the pieces move, it feels like it’s flying all over your finger when it really isn’t. It’s an odd sensation and one that will take some getting used to I think. I was tempted to size down, but I think that would have been a mistake, especially since it isn’t sizable and I live in a hot climate.
-It is HEAVY. Not in a bad way, but it weighs more than any other ring that I own.
-Even though it is heavy, it is way more comfortable than it looks and I’m already getting into a bad habit of using it as a sort of fidget spinner. The spikes are not uncomfortable at all.
-These rings in medium (and most of the rest of the collection for that matter) are pretty much sold out everywhere. I got the last one in my size (52) in the US today and I was incredibly fortunate to get it. My husband was in London on business last week and there is already a two year waiting list there in my size. Both of the SAs we dealt with said it is by far the most popular Cartier line in many years. Point being-if somehow you can get your hands on something you want from this collection, do not hesitate. Just buy it.

Anyway I’m not one to do a dramatic reveal but here it is. (Pardon the nails. I’ve been busy lately and haven’t had time for a manicure, though I may make time tomorrow rocking this ring!)


----------



## south-of-france

“I know this style won’t work for everyone (or even most people) but I am pretty much the exact woman Cartier was targeting with this ring (a little elegant and a little punk rock), so for me it’s a perfect fit in terms of form, function, and personality. I LOVE IT!””
Same!


----------



## Chanelandco

I could try the new clash yesterday but I have to say it had me at hello!
I loved it. Both the ring and the bracelet was gorgeous. They are comfortable and not spiky at all.
There is a waiting list on the ring...
I am really excited now to get something but I ordered last week the thin love so.... I need to think about it 
I have a love 17 and tried the clash 16


----------



## zibeline91

Hi guys !

i am just wondering if the new Line of Cartier is a new must have or not ?
What do you think ? 
Do you like it ? 
Do you have some pictures ?
Please share it !


----------



## poopsie

I like it
only you can determine whether something is a 'must have' in your life or not. My personal 'must have ' is my trinity cord bracelet. Doubt many others feel that way but that is the beauty of individuality. I can't tell you how many times I have fallen for the 'gotta have it' opinions of others only to find that the item was a huge fail for me.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m sadly not a fan. I’m not sure why—it doesn’t speak to me at all.


----------



## bella10

Not a fan either! Reminds me of centipedes


----------



## MamaOfA

bella10 said:


> Not a fan either! Reminds me of centipedes


Omg me too!! Especially the necklace


----------



## loves

Necklace reminds me of the movie Predator, where there's ripping out spines of their prey so I guess no.


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> Necklace reminds me of the movie Predator, where there's ripping out spines of their prey so I guess no.


----------



## south-of-france

Have the ring, wear it almost every day


----------



## JessieGalal

it hasn't grown on me yet! maybe it won't ever? not sure... but until this moment I don't feel it at all! let's see when it gets on everyone's wrist stacked with other cartiers or other bracelets in general if this will change my stand


----------



## eggandbacon81

love this ring. but waiting for the yellow gold version. 



brimarie said:


> Hi all! I haven’t posted on here in years but I came here to see what people thought of this collection when I was on the fence about buying a piece and thought I’d pay it forward by reporting back.
> 
> After a few months of hemming and hawing, I just got the medium Clash band as an every day wedding band to replace my more formal jewelry. (And yes my very straight laced accountant husband was totally on board! Haha!) It came in today and I wanted to share my very initial thoughts. First of all, I know this style won’t work for everyone (or even most people) but I am pretty much the exact woman Cartier was targeting with this ring (a little elegant and a little punk rock), so for me it’s a perfect fit in terms of form, function, and personality. I LOVE IT!
> 
> A few thoughts for those of you considering it:
> -It does run a little big, as others have stated. But beyond that, since the pieces move, it feels like it’s flying all over your finger when it really isn’t. It’s an odd sensation and one that will take some getting used to I think. I was tempted to size down, but I think that would have been a mistake, especially since it isn’t sizable and I live in a hot climate.
> -It is HEAVY. Not in a bad way, but it weighs more than any other ring that I own.
> -Even though it is heavy, it is way more comfortable than it looks and I’m already getting into a bad habit of using it as a sort of fidget spinner. The spikes are not uncomfortable at all.
> -These rings in medium (and most of the rest of the collection for that matter) are pretty much sold out everywhere. I got the last one in my size (52) in the US today and I was incredibly fortunate to get it. My husband was in London on business last week and there is already a two year waiting list there in my size. Both of the SAs we dealt with said it is by far the most popular Cartier line in many years. Point being-if somehow you can get your hands on something you want from this collection, do not hesitate. Just buy it.
> 
> Anyway I’m not one to do a dramatic reveal but here it is. (Pardon the nails. I’ve been busy lately and haven’t had time for a manicure, though I may make time tomorrow rocking this ring!)


----------



## south-of-france

Mine looks more like yellow than pink gold to me!


----------



## eggandbacon81

south-of-france said:


> Mine looks more like yellow than pink gold to me!


hm... i indeed can't wait any longer！ Does this ring runs bigger? I have a 53 size love ring, which is a bit tight in summer time. Wondering should i size up to 54 for the Clash ring.


----------



## south-of-france

I didn‘t have to size up!


----------



## designerdiva40

I love this bracelet


----------



## designerdiva40

I love it


----------



## south-of-france

Yes... I wish it sat more flush with the Love, but it has a different shape...


----------



## jpezmom

designerdiva40 said:


> I love it


Love how you paired the Clash with your other bracelets!  This is a perfect combo - edgy and glamorous. Thanks for sharing - very inspirational as I was also unsure what to wear a Clash bracelet with!


----------



## miznina

designerdiva40 said:


> I love it


Stunning stack


----------



## bagalogist

I like the bangle but waiting for Cartier to make them in yellow gold, if ever......


----------



## Yodabest

Love the bangle but wondering if there’s a worry about it scratching the classic love if it’s stacked together. Anyone have input?


----------



## GH68

oddinary said:


> Wanted to start a new thread, so everyone can get talking on Cartier's newest collection - Clash de Cartier.
> 
> Kaya Scodelario is the it girl of this new campaign.  They've released a teaser trailer, where Kaya plays two different personalities to show the duality of the collection.
> 
> Instagram tells me they've shown a media preview already during Paris Fashion Week, but the official launch will be next Wednesday, 10 April 2019 in Paris first, then worldwide afterwards.  If you look up the hashtag #CartierRendezvous on Instagram, you'll see some sneak peeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts guys?  Do we like the new collection?




The collection has to be seen and needs getting used to. I love love the necklace and the ring. The bracelet bangle is too heavy and uncomfortable and the earrings are not my style.


----------



## GH68

designerdiva40 said:


> I love this bracelet


Which bangle is next to your Love bangle?


----------



## designerdiva40

GH68 said:


> Which bangle is next to your Love bangle?


Hi the make is Fope, check there jewellery out, they do some beautiful pieces.


----------



## Tish22

Will they do a white gold version?


----------



## lolakitten

Has anyone tried the earrings from this line? Would love to see an irl pic!


----------



## eggandbacon81

Help please! Have been waiting for the yellow gold version clash ring but can’t hold any longer! Does the rose gold look significantly different from the yellow gold? All my other cartier rings are yellow gold.thanks for your input!


----------



## Hwai333

Debating ...


----------



## south-of-france

Is that white gold?


----------



## Hwai333

Yup


south-of-france said:


> Is that white gold?


----------



## south-of-france

White gold rings are online too!


----------



## SilverBen

Hwai333 said:


> Debating ...


it looks so cool! I have my eye on that now!!!


----------



## eggandbacon81

After many times of “struggling”, I still decided to wait until the yellow gold version is available, if one day


----------



## Yodabest

eggandbacon81 said:


> After many times of “struggling”, I still decided to wait until the yellow gold version is available, if one day



I have the clash and it’s actually not purely yellow or rose gold, it’s a mix of both (or so I’ve been told). I have a yg classic love and small rg and it compliments them both perfectly. Contrary to the name, it doesn’t “clash” at all


----------



## Andy_Sach

In love with Clash in white gold


----------



## LoveBracelet

Finally tried the WG Clash, as often, it looks better IRL. I did not know that the 'needles' were actually moving, funny.


----------



## south-of-france

I tried it on today too, I prefer the small on me but it‘s not (yet?) available in wg.


----------



## LoveBracelet

south-of-france said:


> I tried it on today too, I prefer the small on me but it‘s not (yet?) available in wg.



The large one is a quite bold and heavy piece indeed, that's why I liked it more than expected, it looks great on men too!


----------



## zibeline91

Andy_Sach said:


> In love with Clash in white gold


Love your panther bangle ! 
OMG... so amazing !!!


----------



## babypanda

LoveBracelet said:


> Finally tried the WG Clash, as often, it looks better IRL. I did not know that the 'needles' were actually moving, funny.
> View attachment 4763024


These bracelets look great on your wrist. Can you please share the sizes of the love bracelet and clash that you are wearing in this picture?


----------



## babypanda

Andy_Sach said:


> In love with Clash in white gold


Wow what a lovely stack! Can you please share the sizes of your clash and love bracelets? Trying to research the good size of the clash to stack with other Cartier bracelets. Thank you!


----------



## LoveBracelet

babypanda said:


> These bracelets look great on your wrist. Can you please share the sizes of the love bracelet and clash that you are wearing in this picture?



The Love is a 19, the Clash a 17, I was surprised. My Ecrou is a 18, they all fit exactly the same, why is it so confusing?


----------



## babypanda

LoveBracelet said:


> The Love is a 19, the Clash a 17, I was surprised. My Ecrou is a 18, they all fit exactly the same, why is it so confusing?


Thank you! The same happened to me in the store. I had to go 2 sizes down from my love bracelet so they could sit flush together. 
Do you feel the clash is a bit tighter than the others on your wrist? And do you wear it 24/7?


----------



## LoveBracelet

babypanda said:


> Thank you! The same happened to me in the store. I had to go 2 sizes down from my love bracelet so they could sit flush together.
> Do you feel the clash is a bit tighter than the others on your wrist? And do you wear it 24/7?



No, the Clash feels exactly the same. I would not wear the Clash 24/7, it's easy to put it on and off!


----------



## south-of-france

Ohh 2 sizes down? Why wouldn’t you wear it everyday? Tell us more!


----------



## LoveBracelet

south-of-france said:


> Ohh 2 sizes down? Why wouldn’t you wear it everyday? Tell us more!


Love = 19, Clash = 17 but they fit the same 
I just don't stack on a daily basis, too tacky for my corporate job, you know...


----------



## south-of-france

LoveBracelet said:


> Love = 19, Clash = 17 but they fit the same
> I just don't stack on a daily basis, too tacky for my corporate job, you know...



Do they sit flush together? I have an 18 love so a 16 clash sounds small. 
Hmm, I’m an attorney and would love that combo for everyday. I’ll have to try them on together soon.


----------



## LoveBracelet

south-of-france said:


> Do they sit flush together? I have an 18 love so a 16 clash sounds small.
> Hmm, I’m an attorney and would love that combo for everyday. I’ll have to try them on together soon.


No sit flush, very similar shape. They look amazing together


----------



## babypanda

south-of-france said:


> Do they sit flush together? I have an 18 love so a 16 clash sounds small.
> Hmm, I’m an attorney and would love that combo for everyday. I’ll have to try them on together soon.


Here’s a picture of love 18 and clash 16. I also had to do 2 sizes down to have them sit flush together. The clash 17 looked much bigger than my love 18. Hope that helps.


----------



## south-of-france

Love 18, Clash 17. The 16 fit a little smaller and felt too snug for my liking.


----------



## pearl.lover

I really love the rings and bracelets. How comfortable are the spikes?


----------



## pearl.lover

babypanda said:


> Here’s a picture of love 18 and clash 16. I also had to do 2 sizes down to have them sit flush together. The clash 17 looked much bigger than my love 18. Hope that helps.
> 
> View attachment 4804613


What a lovely combination! Looks beautiful


----------



## babypanda

pearl.lover said:


> I really love the rings and bracelets. How comfortable are the spikes?


If I may answer your question: The clash pieces are stunning in person. The craftsmanship is exceptional and the little "spikes" actually move and are each individually attached to the bracelet. They don't really feel spiky. The tips are rounded and the ring is a pleasure to wear because only the person wearing it actually feels the movement of the spikes. I never liked this collection on the pictures. Went to Cartier to buy a JUC and ended up falling in love with the clash. You can only appreciate this piece when you see it and feel it in my opinion.


----------



## pearl.lover

That's interesting. Thanks for answering. I would have never known. I often buy things online since the nearest Cartier store is in NYC. They only sell Cartier watches in shops where I live


----------



## babypanda

pearl.lover said:


> That's interesting. Thanks for answering. I would have never known. I often buy things online since the nearest Cartier store is in NYC. They only sell Cartier watches in shops where I live


Sorry I didn’t mean that you shouldn’t order online since you always have the option to return. What I meant was that the bracelet is more beautiful in person than on pictures .


----------



## pearl.lover

Oh, I understood you completely. I bet!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Last week went to try on new JUC.  Didn't like it on me.  I tried on the Clash..so cool and punk in person!  It looks great on me.  I'm going back in a few weeks to look at it again and take pictures for my vision board.  

Now the Clash has moved up to my #1 Pick for next Cartier piece.


----------



## babypanda

lovieluvslux said:


> Last week went to try on new JUC.  Didn't like it on me.  I tried on the Clash..so cool and punk in person!  It looks great on me.  I'm going back in a few weeks to look at it again and take pictures for my vision board.
> 
> Now the Clash has moved up to my #1 Pick for next Cartier piece.


Totally agree with you. The exact same thing happened to me when I tried the JUC vs Clash ! The clash bracelet is such an intricate and interesting piece.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I agree. It's an intricate piece and more interesting to look at.  I want to know if the movable spikes can get damage with daily wear. For example, washing hands with soap.  I could see wearing it for long periods as the clasps looks a bit tricky to put on/off.  

Does anyone know if Clash was subject to the recent price increase?  The SA told me JUC was exempt.

I really like the medium Clash bracelet vs the small.  The price though!!!!  Ouch!


----------



## scheurin

Good point. It's really filigree. However, cannot remember which one I put on the small or the regular. Not concerned anymore about damage, though.

Was told it does not sell well.


----------



## babypanda

Would love to see pictures of the small vs medium if anyone compared on their arm. The one I tried on was the small and it looked so nice with my love bracelets that I wasn’t interested in the thicker one


----------



## bhurry

babypanda said:


> Would love to see pictures of the small vs medium if anyone compared on their arm. The one I tried on was the small and it looked so nice with my love bracelets that I wasn’t interested in the thicker one


I have this picture while trying the clash


----------



## babypanda

bhurry said:


> I have this picture while trying the clash
> 
> View attachment 4844028


Thanks for sharing. The picture is a bit at an angle though. Which one did you like better in real life? Proportionally to your love? 
PS I love your Van Cleef with the love bracelet!


----------



## bhurry

babypanda said:


> Thanks for sharing. The picture is a bit at an angle though. Which one did you like better in real life? Proportionally to your love?
> PS I love your Van Cleef with the love bracelet!


I actually prefer the smaller clash.  The medium seemed a bit overwhelming when stacking.


----------



## lovieluvslux

When you say filigree... Does that mean its hollow?



scheurin said:


> Good point. It's really filigree. However, cannot remember which one I put on the small or the regular. Not concerned anymore about damage, though.
> 
> Was told it does not sell well.


----------



## scheurin

lovieluvslux said:


> When you say filigree... Does that mean its hollow?



Hmmm, not really. More I felt that it was not substancial, too little. As sth was missing. Hard to explain


----------



## vivaciousbev1

south-of-france said:


>


Is this the small or medium size? Looks like the small


----------



## south-of-france

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Is this the small or medium size? Looks like the small


Yes the small, the medium was big and uncomfortably wide on me, but also gorgeous to look at!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

south-of-france said:


> Yes the small, the medium was big and uncomfortably wide on me, but also gorgeous to look at!


So I was going back and fourth between this and the medium, I ended up getting this with the Juste in clou in diamonds. Now debating if I should go back to the small clash, but I prefer a thicker band.


----------



## south-of-france

Can you post pics?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

south-of-france said:


> Can you post pics?


Yes! So the medium size would be on my middle finger but I took it on my index as a comparison.


----------



## Ylesiya

Went to Cartier couple of weeks ago and tried these - both thicker versions. Very much in love.
I thought these are one of the most interesting pieces Cartier produced since long time. These moving spikes make it feel both funky and elegant at the same time.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Looks great on you. I like jewelry with some action. If you buy, please let us know how they feel/fit. Can’t wait to try them on but it will be awhile until I’m in a boutique.


----------



## Ylesiya

Cat Fondler said:


> Looks great on you. I like jewelry with some action. If you buy, please let us know how they feel/fit. Can’t wait to try them on but it will be awhile until I’m in a boutique.


Did not buy yet because of an unplanned trip to VCA 
But I definitely can say that they do run big. I am wearing bracelet size 16 and it's not tight at all. While I had a love cuff size 17 and it was a rather tightly sitting bracelet. These are definitely made in a different way. The ring feels very comfortable, spikes are not in a way anywhere and do not sting. Felt nice and heavy. I am not a fan of love bracelets at all but this collection got me completely.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Thank you. does the ring feel wide at all? Maybe that’s hard to tell unless you’ve worn it for awhile.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Cat Fondler said:


> Thank you. does the ring feel wide at all? Maybe that’s hard to tell unless you’ve worn it for awhile.


I posted above with my comparisons but I don’t feel like it. I know someone sold it cause it felt heavy but it doesn’t feel like that to me at all. Feels comfortable and such a beautiful statement piece! I did wash mine sign soap and water twice but it looks brand new.


----------



## Ylesiya

Cat Fondler said:


> Thank you. does the ring feel wide at all? Maybe that’s hard to tell unless you’ve worn it for awhile.


No, it does not. Nothing like, for example, Bvlgari Bzero series where the ring is so wide that you have to size it up for a comfortable fit. Spikes are set slightly outside the band itself if you get what I mean, so they don't stick into your finger.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Ylesiya said:


> Went to Cartier couple of weeks ago and tried these - both thicker versions. Very much in love.
> I thought these are one of the most interesting pieces Cartier produced since long time. These moving spikes make it feel both funky and elegant at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 4876832


Looks good on you. I like this one over the love.  Time will tell how it holds up over time.  I am in no rush to spend the money now as I want the thicker one as I have about a larger wrist.


----------



## Sylly

Hello Everyone, I am new to Cartier, and just bought my first piece yesterday, a small clash ring in rose gold. I am 1st and foremost a handbag lover, and a confirmed Chanel addict. But in the last two years I have started to get a few pieces at Tiffany, and now just yesterday made a visit to Cartier. And WOW, I was sold immediately on the style of the clash line. I debated between the small and the medium, and ultimately decided on the small. I want to add the matching bracelet next.

So now I am hooked on Cartier; the service was EXCELLENT - our Sales Associate was absolutely wonderful, I felt extremely comfortable from the first moment of meeting him. It was a great introduction to the brand


----------



## americanroyal89

Sylly said:


> Hello Everyone, I am new to Cartier, and just bought my first piece yesterday, a small clash ring in rose gold. I am 1st and foremost a handbag lover, and a confirmed Chanel addict. But in the last two years I have started to get a few pieces at Tiffany, and now just yesterday made a visit to Cartier. And WOW, I was sold immediately on the style of the clash line. I debated between the small and the medium, and ultimately decided on the small. I want to add the matching bracelet next.
> 
> So now I am hooked on Cartier; the service was EXCELLENT - our Sales Associate was absolutely wonderful, I felt extremely comfortable from the first moment of meeting him. It was a great introduction to the brand
> View attachment 4881590


It’s gorgeous! Welcome to your new Cartier addiction lol


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Sylly said:


> Hello Everyone, I am new to Cartier, and just bought my first piece yesterday, a small clash ring in rose gold. I am 1st and foremost a handbag lover, and a confirmed Chanel addict. But in the last two years I have started to get a few pieces at Tiffany, and now just yesterday made a visit to Cartier. And WOW, I was sold immediately on the style of the clash line. I debated between the small and the medium, and ultimately decided on the small. I want to add the matching bracelet next.
> 
> So now I am hooked on Cartier; the service was EXCELLENT - our Sales Associate was absolutely wonderful, I felt extremely comfortable from the first moment of meeting him. It was a great introduction to the brand
> View attachment 4881590


You’re like me! Chanel addict as well. I got the medium size though, as I prefer chunky rings and liked the edginess of the bigger one. Both excellent choices but I love the clash line as well!


----------



## Sylly

vivaciousbev1 said:


> You’re like me! Chanel addict as well. I got the medium size though, as I prefer chunky rings and liked the edginess of the bigger one. Both excellent choices but I love the clash line as well!


Oh I was torn, the medium size showed the intricate details so much better, but I am more conservative, so ultimately went smaller. But totally agree the medium is absolutely gorgeous! I had it in my mind to get a skinny gold band for my index finger, to go along with a few of my Tiffany Ball rings (I have one in rose gold and onyx and another in rose gold and pearl). I looked at several other brands, but as soon as I saw this Clash ring, I was sold. But if I was getting one for my ring finger, I think I probably would have gotten the medium since it is such a show-stopper in that size. I took this picture last night, please excuse the old lady hands, my veins aren’t usually so visible (I hope!), but the picture shows how they look together.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Sylly said:


> Oh I was torn, the medium size showed the intricate details so much better, but I am more conservative, so ultimately went smaller. But totally agree the medium is absolutely gorgeous! I had it in my mind to get a skinny gold band for my index finger, to go along with a few of my Tiffany Ball rings (I have one in rose gold and onyx and another in rose gold and pearl). I looked at several other brands, but as soon as I saw this Clash ring, I was sold. But if I was getting one for my ring finger, I think I probably would have gotten the medium since it is such a show-stopper in that size. I took this picture last night, please excuse the old lady hands, my veins aren’t usually so visible (I hope!), but the picture shows how they look together.
> View attachment 4881958


Looks beautiful! And I Agree I picked the medium due to the weight and details. But the small looked so good with stacking and just looks beautifully intricate. Love the pair!


----------



## chicgirl616

I love all the pics of the clash collection from this thread. So beautiful! I just want some feedback from those that already have a clash bracelet. How do you guys like it? Can a person use it as an everyday piece? Thoughts? I already have a just en clou bracelet and I find it very easy to wear and pair with other pieces. Any input would be appreciated ☺️


----------



## ihatebogus

It's an absolutely daily worry-free accessory for me. Comfy to the arm despite how it looks, double lock, less prone to scratches, not ubiquitous, gives contrast to my plain stack, couldnt ask for more.


----------



## Yodabest

ihatebogus said:


> It's an absolutely daily worry-free accessory for me. Comfy to the arm despite how it looks, double lock, less prone to scratches, not ubiquitous, gives contrast to my plain stack, couldnt ask for more.



I agree with all of this. The clash is actually THE perfect bracelet. It’s very wearable (says this casual mom who runs errands) and so comfortable. I usually give pieces a lot of thought before purchasing, but the clash I bought pretty much on a whim with the encouragement of my husband who really liked it. I have it about a year now and love it so much.


----------



## nicole0612

I love the clash line. I have the small clash ring, which looks substantial on me. I don’t wear my love ring often because even though it is about the same size, it feels a bit less comfortable. The clash has some the feeling of some flexibility since the spike portions move. The clash definitely runs large on me. It feels equivalent to 1-2 sizes larger than the Love ring. Both rings are size 50, but you can see the Love fits much smaller.


----------



## nicole0612

I also love the clash bracelet, but to my surprise I noticed there are 2 different medium versions. There is a flexible version and a rigid version, I think they are both 8mm in width. Is one version being discontinued? Has anyone tried on both or have feedback about one vs the other?


----------



## Louish

I tried the clash bangle as well as the new clash bracelet today. I really liked the design. 

Unfortunately I have super slim wrists (love size 15), so it overwhelmed me. I think a narrower version, perhaps the same width as the thin love, would be super versatile.


----------



## Louish

nicole0612 said:


> I also love the clash bracelet, but to my surprise I noticed there are 2 different medium versions. There is a flexible version and a rigid version, I think they are both 8mm in width. Is one version being discontinued? Has anyone tried on both or have feedback about one vs the other?



I tried the flexible one which isjust like a regular bracelet with a hidden clasp. It was really pretty


----------



## nicole0612

Louish said:


> I tried the clash bangle as well as the new clash bracelet today. I really liked the design.
> 
> Unfortunately I have super slim wrists (love size 15), so it overwhelmed me. I think a narrower version, perhaps the same width as the thin love, would be super versatile.





Louish said:


> I tried the flexible one which isjust like a regular bracelet with a hidden clasp. It was really pretty


Thank you. I wonder if the small version of the Clash bracelet would be better? My wrist is just a little bit larger than yours, I am between 15 and 16 in Love sizing. To my eyes, due to the design, the Clash in size small looks the same size or even larger than the standard love size.


----------



## Louish

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. I wonder if the small version of the Clash bracelet would be better? My wrist is just a little bit larger than yours, I am between 15 and 16 in Love sizing. To my eyes, due to the design, the Clash in size small looks the same size or even larger than the standard love size.



I expect I tried on the smallest version & it was still too big for me


----------



## goodcrush

Louish said:


> I expect I tried on the smallest version & it was still too big for me



Any photos of the two bracelets on your wrist?


----------



## Louish

goodcrush said:


> Any photos of the two bracelets on your wrist?


No unfortunately, as we knew straight away that it was too much for my wrist


----------



## mocktail

My first Cartier! Xmas gift from my husband. WG clash ring. I sent my husband my ring and wrist measurements and told him I like the clash, JUC, love, and Panthere collections and that I'd like a ring or bracelet. This is what he picked. I love it so much!

Got it slightly big and think I'll add sizing beads to it. Does anyone know if Cartier does that? I want to make sure I can wear this ring for a long time and I'm sure my knuckles will get bigger, so I'm thinking sizing beads for the next several years and then I can remove them when I'm older.


----------



## chicgirl616

Introducing my Clash de Cartier ring in pink gold, small size. I am in love with this collection, and my husband surprised me with this beauty for our anniversary. It is super comfortable to wear and I can already see myself wearing it for years to come. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## south-of-france

A perfect Christmas gift from DH, Clash bangle (sz 17, Loves sz 18)


----------



## Louish

mocktail said:


> My first Cartier! Xmas gift from my husband. WG clash ring. I sent my husband my ring and wrist measurements and told him I like the clash, JUC, love, and Panthere collections and that I'd like a ring or bracelet. This is what he picked. I love it so much!
> 
> Got it slightly big and think I'll add sizing beads to it. Does anyone know if Cartier does that? I want to make sure I can wear this ring for a long time and I'm sure my knuckles will get bigger, so I'm thinking sizing beads for the next several years and then I can remove them when I'm older.
> View attachment 4937912


Absolutely stunning. He made a great choice


----------



## Yodabest

south-of-france said:


> A perfect Christmas gift from DH, Clash bangle (sz 17, Loves sz 18)
> 
> View attachment 4938132
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938134



LOVE! My clash is one of my favorite bracelets. So beautiful and easy to stack!


----------



## pikanmu

south-of-france said:


> A perfect Christmas gift from DH, Clash bangle (sz 17, Loves sz 18)
> 
> View attachment 4938132
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938134


I love it!!! So beautiful! ❤️ Merry Christmas!!  Is it the small or medium sized for the clash? And what size is your JUC?  I have a size 18 love too because I like it looser and a 16 diamond JUC. Clash is next on my list!!


----------



## ramenramen

I'm a size 51 in JUC ring, just not sure should I size down? I think I'm going to order online this time, just been lazy and don't want to travel to store. I love every pics in this post! I'm completely sold to this clash collection and I will definitely replace my boring Tiffany embrace wedding band with my new clash ring!


----------



## nicole0612

ramenramen said:


> I'm a size 51 in JUC ring, just not sure should I size down? I think I'm going to order online this time, just been lazy and don't want to travel to store. I love every pics in this post! I'm completely sold to this clash collection and I will definitely replace my boring Tiffany embrace wedding band with my new clash ring!


I love my Clash ring! For me it runs large. I don’t have the JUC ring, but it fits about 1 to 1.5 sizes larger on me than the Love ring.


----------



## south-of-france

pikanmu said:


> I love it!!! So beautiful! ❤ Merry Christmas!!  Is it the small or medium sized for the clash? And what size is your JUC?  I have a size 18 love too because I like it looser and a 16 diamond JUC. Clash is next on my list!!


Hi! Thank you! It’s the smaller width. My Juc is sz 17, they all align pretty well! The Clash is so well made too, I  them together too!


----------



## eggandbacon81

south-of-france said:


> Hi! Thank you! It’s the smaller width. My Juc is sz 17, they all align pretty well! The Clash is so well made too, I  them together too!


Thank you for sharing！ after seeing your post yesterday, I added clash ring and clash earrings to my list!


----------



## eggandbacon81

eggandbacon81 said:


> Thank you for sharing！ after seeing your post yesterday, I added clash ring and clash earrings to my list!


After seeing this model photo from Instagram (I did some editing to only show the rings themselves), I confirmed my Clash plan! The clash and mini panthere are so so so beautifully stacked!!  Only wish the yellow gold version would be available in 2021!


----------



## blanchetcf

Haven’t posted in a long time but wanted to show what the clash looks like with the JUC. I had difficulty finding many shots of just these two together. Personally I love it because I’m very casual and tomboyish with my attire/style. I went into the boutique thinking I would be adding a yg or wh love bracelet to my yg JUC but once I tried this pg clash there was no competition. Also my husband had the clash in mind when offering me a piece. He said when he saw it it just reminded him of me. Hope this is helpful!!


----------



## fashunista9

eggandbacon81 said:


> After seeing this model photo from Instagram (I did some editing to only show the rings themselves), I confirmed my Clash plan! The clash and mini panthere are so so so beautifully stacked!!  Only wish the yellow gold version would be available in 2021!
> 
> View attachment 4939941



Do you know when yellow gold will come out??


----------



## Alaa Ameen

designerdiva40 said:


> I love it


I love them 
could please share sizes?


----------



## babypanda

I didn’t care for it until I saw it in person and touched it! It is a masterpiece. Do you know that the spikes move? The pieces are so intricate that it truly is a unique design
The bangle is the first thing on my wish list


----------



## babypanda

PC1984 said:


> Love the bangle but wondering if there’s a worry about it scratching the classic love if it’s stacked together. Anyone have input?


The spikes are actually rounded so not sharp at all. I find my tennis bracelet would scratch the love much more since the diamonds are so hard and sharp


----------



## Felhg

babypanda said:


> I didn’t care for it until I saw it in person and touched it! It is a masterpiece. Do you know that the spikes move? The pieces are so intricate that it truly is a unique design
> The bangle is the first thing on my wish list



Yes! The moving/rotating spikes is what really impressed me! It truly is a piece that is very intricate.
I bought the clash ring in small, rose gold!


----------



## scheurin

Didn't like it but obviously this is personal taste. Tried the bracelets.


----------



## Yodabest

babypanda said:


> The spikes are actually rounded so not sharp at all. I find my tennis bracelet would scratch the love much more since the diamonds are so hard and sharp



Thanks! I made that post over a year ago and bought it two weeks later. It’s one of my favorite bracelets and to also answer my own question, nope, no damage to my loves!


----------



## Alaa Ameen

Andy_Sach said:


> In love with Clash in white gold


can you please post size for each one, Thanks


----------



## Seeeca

I tried the rings on last week and one of the bracelets. I love the movement of the pieces and yet they still feel solid. IMO, the clash line has a more complicated design, and I guess makes me appreciate it that much more. Took a couple shots of the rings but not the bracelet.


----------



## babypanda

eggandbacon81 said:


> After seeing this model photo from Instagram (I did some editing to only show the rings themselves), I confirmed my Clash plan! The clash and mini panthere are so so so beautifully stacked!!  Only wish the yellow gold version would be available in 2021!
> 
> View attachment 4939941


The clash pieces are a mix of yellow and rose gold. It’s not 100% pink. That’s what my SA said at least. Although on the website this is not mentioned


----------



## nicole0612

babypanda said:


> The clash pieces are a mix of yellow and rose gold. It’s not 100% pink. That’s what my SA said at least. Although on the website this is not mentioned


Perhaps the bracelet is different, but the clash ring is the same color as my PG JUC.


----------



## babypanda

nicole0612 said:


> Perhaps the bracelet is different, but the clash ring is the same color as my PG JUC.


What the SA said is the spikes (moving parts) are yellow gold and the rest is pink. But in Cartier the 2 metal colors are very similar so it’s hard to tell. For those who own anything clash can you look closely under natural light and let us know?


----------



## babypanda




----------



## babypanda

On this video the spikes color looks different than to ring.
If this is confirmed, it would mean that there will be no yellow gold version since the current version is a mix of both YG and PG


----------



## Yodabest

babypanda said:


> The clash pieces are a mix of yellow and rose gold. It’s not 100% pink. That’s what my SA said at least. Although on the website this is not mentioned



My SA said the same about it being both. It goes perfectly in my stack (yg classic love and rg thin).
Edit: I can check the color in mine later to see about the spikes etc that was posted about above.


----------



## nicole0612

I think this may be true! I never would have guessed they are different golds, but looking at it with that in mind perhaps they do look like PG band/YG spikes. I took photos in natural light but the color difference does not show up.


----------



## jenniferaxelrad

Seeeca said:


> I tried the rings on last week and one of the bracelets. I love the movement of the pieces and yet they still feel solid. IMO, the clash line has a more complicated design, and I guess makes me appreciate it that much more. Took a couple shots of the rings but not the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4956242
> View attachment 4956245


Wow I love the ring! How is the sizing different from the love or JUC rings? Do they run big?


----------



## Seeeca

jenniferaxelrad said:


> Wow I love the ring! How is the sizing different from the love or JUC rings? Do they run big?



Unfortunately,  I don't have either to compare but I've read they run big compared to the love and JUC. If it helps, my middle finger is usually a 7 and the clash in a 52 fit comfortably.


----------



## babypanda

jenniferaxelrad said:


> Wow I love the ring! How is the sizing different from the love or JUC rings? Do they run big?


They do run 1 to 2 sizes bigger. In the bracelet I had to go 2 sizes down compared to the love bracelet.
So let’s say love bracelet is 18, JUC would be 17 and Clash 16.


----------



## Yodabest

Coming back to update after looking carefully at my clash, not in natural night since it’s nighttime, though I did shine a flashlight on it. To my eye, there is no color variation. Maybe the spikes just look different because of the way the light hits it? Or maybe I’m just not seeing the difference? To me it all looks the same. It’s a beautiful soft color.


----------



## Yodabest

babypanda said:


> They do run 1 to 2 sizes bigger. In the bracelet I had to go 2 sizes down compared to the love bracelet.
> So let’s say love bracelet is 18, JUC would be 17 and Clash 16.



I can’t recall what size my clash is, but it’s either a 17 or 16. My love is a size 17. I am certain my clash is not a 15, so for me anyway, I’m either the same size or one size down from the love. It stacks perfectly against it.
Too bad they don’t include this sort of guide with equivalent sizes on their website


----------



## nicole0612

PC1984 said:


> Coming back to update after looking carefully at my clash, not in natural night since it’s nighttime, though I did shine a flashlight on it. To my eye, there is no color variation. Maybe the spikes just look different because of the way the light hits it? Or maybe I’m just not seeing the difference? To me it all looks the same. It’s a beautiful soft color.


This is exactly what I cannot determine either, one way or the other. I looked at it, trying to convince myself to see it, and the spikes possibly did look slightly less pink, but I could not tell if it was just reflecting the light less due to being at a different angle from the band. If there is a difference it is very subtle, more like the difference between well-loved pink gold and yellow gold, instead of the difference between new yellow gold and pink gold.


----------



## babypanda

PC1984 said:


> I can’t recall what size my clash is, but it’s either a 17 or 16. My love is a size 17. I am certain my clash is not a 15, so for me anyway, I’m either the same size or one size down from the love. It stacks perfectly against it.
> Too bad they don’t include this sort of guide with equivalent sizes on their website


I remember we discussed this some time ago on a different thread . If I recall your clash was just one size down from your love bracelet.
 Most posters sizes down indeed. How much is a matter of comfort and preference. It also depends how lose or snug the love bracelet is


----------



## lilysquared

I went in to buy a Clou, but the sales associate had me try on the Clash. I liked it a lot more than I thought I would. It looks much nicer in person than in photos, although my husband and sister were not a fan. They said it reminded them of a hair tie. I ultimately decided to go with the Clou, but this is now on my wish list.


----------



## babypanda

lilysquared said:


> I went in to buy a Clou, but the sales associate had me try on the Clash. I liked it a lot more than I thought I would. It looks much nicer in person than in photos, although my husband and sister were not a fan. They said it reminded them of a hair tie. I ultimately decided to go with the Clou, but this is now on my wish list.


I love this combo!


----------



## blanchetcf

Agreed. The color is soft and looks lovely with YG but it’s all the same uniform pink gold. I looked pretty well and saw no variation.


----------



## megs0927

Would the clash ring look good worn on the same hand as a yg rolex? I have a mix of pg and yg bracelets on my other wrist but have always thought the pg Cartier rings were a little more pink than the bracelets (that or the pg bracelets just fade faster...)


----------



## ThugWife

blanchetcf said:


> Agreed. The color is soft and looks lovely with YG but it’s all the same uniform pink gold. I looked pretty well and saw no variation.



I agree, here is the medium stacked between YG in natural light. I looked and didn't see a variation.


----------



## babypanda

ThugWife said:


> I agree, here is the medium stacked between YG in natural light. I looked and didn't see a variation.


Beautiful stack! Is the link bracelet Cartier as well?


----------



## ThugWife

babypanda said:


> Beautiful stack! Is the link bracelet Cartier as well?


Thank you! It is, the Santos.


----------



## Frivole88

ThugWife said:


> Thank you! It is, the Santos.



it's beautiful. are the bracelet links hollow inside or solid?


----------



## babypanda

kristinlorraine said:


> it's beautiful. are the bracelet links hollow inside or solid?


I tried the bracelet in store and it was super lightweight. So I would assume their are hollow


----------



## ThugWife

kristinlorraine said:


> it's beautiful. are the bracelet links hollow inside or solid?


Thank you! I'm unsure, the JUC is heavier.


----------



## Frivole88

hi, anyone knows if the clash ring is solid gold or hollow? TIA.


----------



## ramenramen

I'm back for a review of the clash ring. I just received it today. BEAUTIFUL! It's slightly larger than the JUC ring. I have the clash and the JUC ring both in 51, and the clash is a little bit looser, but the extra room is totally acceptable, so I won't do an exchange. This is a pink gold in small model.


----------



## ramenramen

kristinlorraine said:


> hi, anyone knows if the clash ring is solid gold or hollow? TIA.


I used a food scale to weight my clash ring and JUC ring. Clash ring is 8g and JUC ring is 7g.


----------



## cartierfit

ramenramen said:


> I'm back for a review of the clash ring. I just received it today. BEAUTIFUL! It's slightly larger than the JUC ring. I have the clash and the JUC ring both in 51, and the clash is a little bit looser, but the extra room is totally acceptable, so I won't do an exchange. This is a pink gold in small model.


Thank you very much for the comparison - have been looking for this for a long time


----------



## lovieluvslux

I finally tried the CDC on, however I like the larger size.  Price is real steep for me.  I would lean towards JUC w/ dia and would immediately feel a longing for CDC..


----------



## MrsJstar

I love the Clash!! Cool and understated bracelet!


----------



## babypanda

MrsJstar said:


> I love the Clash!! Cool and understated bracelet!


Gorgeous stack! Can you please tell us the size of each bracelet?


----------



## MrsJstar

babypanda said:


> Gorgeous stack! Can you please tell us the size of each bracelet?


Sure! Clash and JUC are 16 and both paves are 17


----------



## innerpeace85

MrsJstar said:


> I love the Clash!! Cool and understated bracelet!


Beautiful!! 
Is clash medium or small model please?


----------



## MrsJstar

innerpeace85 said:


> Beautiful!!
> Is clash medium or small model please?


Thank you!!
It’s the small size❤️


----------



## angelz629

Does anyone have a pic of the clash bracelets stacked with other clash bracelets?


----------



## bbzhel

I love the clash. I was hesistant at first by looking at the pictures but when I saw it in person I was sold. So I end up purchasing it together with the cuffs and JUC small.


----------



## fashunista9

Does anyone know when they will release the clash collection in yellow gold?


----------



## cartierfit

tinaxx said:


> Does anyone know when they will release the clash collection in yellow gold?


You are not alone . Have been eagerly watching out for over a year?


----------



## bbzhel

cartierfit said:


> You are not alone . Have been eagerly watching out for over a year?


I’m wondering too and if they will since the RG clash is a combination of YG and RG.


----------



## bbzhel

I love my clash!


----------



## Yodabest

bbzhel said:


> I love my clash!
> 
> View attachment 4975922



The clash looks great in that stack! It’s a favorite of mine, so comfortable and easy to wear!


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## babypanda

Violet Bleu said:


> View attachment 4977185


I love the look of the rainbow love with the clash and clou. It adds some depth with the colored stones. Gorgeous stack!!! Would you mind sharing the sizes of your love and clash? They sit really nice and flush.


----------



## Violet Bleu

babypanda said:


> I love the look of the rainbow love with the clash and clou. It adds some depth with the colored stones. Gorgeous stack!!! Would you mind sharing the sizes of your love and clash? They sit really nice and flush.


Thank you so much!  Here are the sizes:
JUC - 15
Clash - 15
Love - 16


----------



## bbzhel

PC1984 said:


> The clash looks great in that stack! It’s a favorite of mine, so comfortable and easy to wear!


Thank you! My husband didn’t like the clash when he saw the pictures online but he loved it when he saw it in person. He even said that the love bracelets is nice by itself but when paired next to the clash, the clash stands out more. Certain angles gives the clash some sparks, that’s what he said too. I’m excited for my RG love to arrive though so I can play more with my stack.


----------



## Yodabest

bbzhel said:


> Thank you! My husband didn’t like the clash when he saw the pictures online but he loved it when he saw it in person. He even said that the love bracelets is nice by itself but when paired next to the clash, the clash stands out more. Certain angles gives the clash some sparks, that’s what he said too. I’m excited for my RG love to arrive though so I can play more with my stack.



The clash really makes it’s statement when seen in person and it’s hard to capture that in a picture. It’s such a fun, beautiful, unique piece and really adds texture to a love stack.  

The rose gold love will add a nice pop!


----------



## Hq8

I notice no body like clash pendant.. I feel hesitate to refund if they accept


----------



## pikanmu

Hq8 said:


> I notice no body like clash pendant.. I feel hesitate to refund if they accept


I have the medium sized clash necklace and I love it. I never take it off and workout / shower with it on. It was a birthday gift.  I kept waiting for yellow gold to come out, but now I don't think they will, and I'm planning to add a rainbow love on our next Hawaii trip so obviously only choice is RF or WG for it right now.


----------



## Hq8

pikanmu said:


> I have the medium sized clash necklace and I love it. I never take it off and workout / shower with it on. It was a birthday gift.  I kept waiting for yellow gold to come out, but now I don't think they will, and I'm planning to add a rainbow love on our next Hawaii trip so obviously only choice is RF or WG for it right now.


I have small neacklace but I do not know I feel not attractive.. But I don't know if they accept refund exchange


----------



## NY2LA

Hq8 said:


> I have small neacklace but I do not know I feel not attractive.. But I don't know if they accept refund exchange


Do you have a picture you can share?


----------



## pikanmu

Hq8 said:


> I have small neacklace but I do not know I feel not attractive.. But I don't know if they accept refund exchange



I think it looks really pretty on and layered.


----------



## Hq8

pikanmu said:


> I think it looks really pretty on and layered.
> View attachment 4992118
> View attachment 4992119
> View attachment 4992120


Maybe small size not nice or rose gold not suit my skin color


----------



## Hq8

In my country long queue it us difficult to enter to cartier


----------



## goodcrush

Hq8 said:


> I have small neacklace but I do not know I feel not attractive.. But I don't know if they accept refund exchange



It doesn’t sound like you are very happy with the necklace. Definitely return if you can. Remember that Cartier is providing goods and services. You are the purchaser of the goods and service. Go back and make it right for yourself. They have so many beautiful things to choose from definitely make the effort you will be happier in the long run! I’ll be cheering you on!


----------



## cwhit

I’d like to hear everyone’s opinion - will Cartier ever release yellow gold Clash de Cartier pieces? Ideally I’d prefer to buy YG, but after seeing the RG clash bangle in stores, I feel that they might take the opportunity to not release the line in actual YG because the RG passes as ‘close enough’. Do you think waiting for YG to buy is futile? Thanks for your feedback ❤️


----------



## Yodabest

cwhit said:


> I’d like to hear everyone’s opinion - will Cartier ever release yellow gold Clash de Cartier pieces? Ideally I’d prefer to buy YG, but after seeing the RG clash bangle in stores, I feel that they might take the opportunity to not release the line in actual YG because the RG passes as ‘close enough’. Do you think waiting for YG to buy is futile? Thanks for your feedback ❤️



The rose gold has a mix of yellow and rose even though it’s officially called rose gold. (According to my SA) 

I doubt they will come out with a fully yellow gold one but never know!


----------



## cartierloverjs

cwhit said:


> I’d like to hear everyone’s opinion - will Cartier ever release yellow gold Clash de Cartier pieces? Ideally I’d prefer to buy YG, but after seeing the RG clash bangle in stores, I feel that they might take the opportunity to not release the line in actual YG because the RG passes as ‘close enough’. Do you think waiting for YG to buy is futile? Thanks for your feedback ❤️


At the beginning the clash had one or two yellow gold pieces, if I remember correctly. I would continue my waiting


----------



## cwhit

PC1984 said:


> The rose gold has a mix of yellow and rose even though it’s officially called rose gold. (According to my SA)
> 
> I doubt they will come out with a fully yellow gold one but never know!


Thanks! I’m definitely getting worn down from waiting. In the store lighting it looks like YG but I’m worried that once out in the sun it’ll be obvious. Do you have a RG clash? How does it looks in natural light?


----------



## cwhit

cartierloverjs said:


> At the beginning the clash had one or two yellow gold pieces, if I remember correctly. I would continue my waiting


I hadn’t seen this before! So cool. Why are they holding out on us?! ☺️


----------



## Sylly

cwhit said:


> Thanks! I’m definitely getting worn down from waiting. In the store lighting it looks like YG but I’m worried that once out in the sun it’ll be obvious. Do you have a RG clash? How does it looks in natural light?


I just saw your question to another member, and thought I would show you this picture of my Clash ring in small in direct sunlight. I was in the back seat of a friends car, and the sun was shining bright, so I took this picture to capture the sparkle of my gold mini rectangular. But it is also a good picture of my ring. I am also wearing rose gold ball rings from Tiffany, as well a rose gold and white click H bracelet.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Yodabest

cwhit said:


> Thanks! I’m definitely getting worn down from waiting. In the store lighting it looks like YG but I’m worried that once out in the sun it’ll be obvious. Do you have a RG clash? How does it looks in natural light?



Yes I have a clash bracelet. It’s a very subtle rose and I think if not right up against yellow gold, you wouldn’t know the difference.


----------



## cwhit

Sylly said:


> I just saw your question to another member, and thought I would show you this picture of my Clash ring in small in direct sunlight. I was in the back seat of a friends car, and the sun was shining bright, so I took this picture to capture the sparkle of my gold mini rectangular. But it is also a good picture of my ring. I am also wearing rose gold ball rings from Tiffany, as well a rose gold and white click H bracelet.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051035


Thanks for sharing! This is exactly what I needed. It looks so close to YG. I think that as a ring I could definitely pull off the RG. Next to my YG JUC, maybe it would be a little more obvious? When I saw them together in the store I thought the clash looked almost like ‘antique’ yellow gold.. the color was a little softer and less brightly shiny than actual YG would be.


----------



## cwhit

PC1984 said:


> Yes I have a clash bracelet. It’s a very subtle rose and I think if not right up against yellow gold, you wouldn’t know the difference.


Thanks! I plan to stack it with my YG SM JUC. Fortunately that’s one of the more dainty YG pieces so maybe I could get away with it? But I plan to continue to collect in YG, so it’s not really ideal to not get exactly what I would normally want


----------



## Yodabest

cwhit said:


> Thanks! I plan to stack it with my YG SM JUC. Fortunately that’s one of the more dainty YG pieces so maybe I could get away with it? But I plan to continue to collect in YG, so it’s not really ideal to not get exactly what I would normally want



I stack it with my classic yellow gold love and I think it looks great. It’s all preference, though!

Edit: and classic yg JUC!


----------



## nicole0612

cwhit said:


> Thanks for sharing! This is exactly what I needed. It looks so close to YG. I think that as a ring I could definitely pull off the RG. Next to my YG JUC, maybe it would be a little more obvious? When I saw them together in the store I thought the clash looked almost like ‘antique’ yellow gold.. the color was a little softer and less brightly shiny than actual YG would be.


I’m not sure if this will help, but here is the clash ring next to the pink gold rainbow Love and the yellow gold rainbow Love bracelets. The yellow gold Love is the one on my wrist, the pink gold Love is the one that is not being worn. Sorry for the odd positioning, but it was hard to take a photo with the bracelet on my wrist.


----------



## Frivole88

nicole0612 said:


> I’m not sure if this will help, but here is the clash ring next to the pink gold rainbow Love and the yellow gold rainbow Love bracelets. The yellow gold Love is the one on my wrist, the pink gold Love is the one that is not being worn. Sorry for the odd positioning, but it was hard to take a photo with the bracelet on my wrist.



beautiful! is your clash ring small or medium?


----------



## nicole0612

kristinlorraine said:


> beautiful! is your clash ring small or medium?


Thank you. It’s actually the small size but it looks quite substantial on. The medium ring was too wide on my finger, but I love/want the medium bracelet.


----------



## Hq8

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. It’s actually the small size but it looks quite substantial on. The medium ring was too wide on my finger, but I love/want the medium bracelet.



me too i really like the bracelet in my wish list .


----------



## mocktail

Bright nail polish makes my WG Clash ring pop


----------



## ntaher7

mocktail said:


> Bright nail polish makes my WG Clash ring pop
> View attachment 5056256


omg its gorgeous !! congrats ! which size is this ?


----------



## mocktail

ntaher7 said:


> omg its gorgeous !! congrats ! which size is this ?


Thanks! I think it's the small model


----------



## rockandroses

I absolutely love the Clash Ring, it matches perfect with my Hermès Mini Clous Ring


----------



## Lux.

Saw the CDC for the first time in person today through the mansions windows. It is true, pictures don't do it justice! It is so stunning. Debating getting the ring. Maybe one day..


----------



## clashboy

I loved the Clash ring. Pictures cant show how chic and edgy they look. Pure Cartier Soul. Twist with DNA chicness! Although the Panthere Collection is Le Must!


----------



## cartierloverjs

Lately I have found an Instagramer “elegancebyjuliet”. I enjoy watching all her posts with Clash ring and Clash bracelet. She paired them with JUC. It seems JUC goes really well with Clash or Enclou


----------



## Yodabest

cartierloverjs said:


> Lately I have found an Instagramer “elegancebyjuliet”. I enjoy watching all her posts with Clash ring and Clash bracelet. She paired them with JUC. It seems JUC goes really well with Clash or Enclou



yes clash and JUC is a great combo!!


----------



## Ylesiya

I finally fulfilled my dream last week and got myself thick Clash in pink gold.
This is one of the most amazing pieces of jewellery I've ever seen. Craftmanship is just beyond.
Here is a pic in the evening light at the restaurant:


----------



## MrsJstar

Ylesiya said:


> I finally fulfilled my dream last week and got myself thick Clash in pink gold.
> This is one of the most amazing pieces of jewellery I've ever seen. Craftmanship is just beyond.
> Here is a pic in the evening light at the restaurant:
> View attachment 5070996


Gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## PF2010

Ylesiya said:


> I finally fulfilled my dream last week and got myself thick Clash in pink gold.
> This is one of the most amazing pieces of jewellery I've ever seen. Craftmanship is just beyond.
> Here is a pic in the evening light at the restaurant:
> View attachment 5070996


Gorgeous combo!


----------



## PF2010

While it seems like the Clash pairs well with other Cartier pieces, what do you all think of pairing the thicker Clash with the thinner Clash?


----------



## Ylesiya

PF2010 said:


> While it seems like the Clash pairs well with other Cartier pieces, what do you all think of pairing the thicker Clash with the thinner Clash?



I will try next time I am in the boutique but personally I think this is an overkill. Clash stands out on its own with intricate details but too many of them next to each other would be too much.


----------



## Chaton

PF2010 said:


> While it seems like the Clash pairs well with other Cartier pieces, what do you all think of pairing the thicker Clash with the thinner Clash?



I’ve seen this paired together in pics, and I actually really liked it!  However, I don’t know how it looks in person or real life.



Ylesiya said:


> I finally fulfilled my dream last week and got myself thick Clash in pink gold.
> This is one of the most amazing pieces of jewellery I've ever seen. Craftmanship is just beyond.
> Here is a pic in the evening light at the restaurant:
> View attachment 5070996



Love your stack!  Looks unique and gorgeous together!


----------



## okmo

I'm really obsessed with Clash collection because of its craftmanship and unique design. I was looking for a good and well designed necklace for a long time, and as soon as I saw this Clash necklace, I felt in love!! I wish this necklace comes in yellow gold but rose gold in this collection is not too pink, so it is okay for me  Despite being dainty necklace , it is quite a statement piece that no need to pair it with other necklaces.


----------



## cartierloverjs

I am also obsessed with the Clash collection because of the posts in this forum. Still waiting for the yg version stubbornly. Might succumb to rose gold if nothing happens next April! 




okmo said:


> I'm really obsessed with Clash collection because of its craftmanship and unique design. I was looking for a good and well designed necklace for a long time, and as soon as I saw this Clash necklace, I felt in love!! I wish this necklace comes in yellow gold but rose gold in this collection is not too pink, so it is okay for me  Despite being dainty necklace , it is quite a statement piece that no need to pair it with other necklaces.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you so much!  Here are the sizes:
> JUC - 15
> Clash - 15
> Love - 16


Hi, I'm going to get the Regular Clash bracelet, may I ask what your wrist size about the wrist bone is?  TIA


----------



## Violet Bleu

Bagaddictmel said:


> Hi, I'm going to get the Regular Clash bracelet, may I ask what your wrist size about the wrist bone is?  TIA


Oh that’s exciting! It’s around 13.5-14 cm.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

Violet Bleu said:


> Oh that’s exciting! It’s around 13.5-14 cm.



Thank you so much for your reply!  I'm excited too .  I was going to get the size 15, but looks like it might be too tight on my wrist according to your sizing.  My wrist is 14(off my wrist bone)-14.5 cm(around my wrist bone).  Maybe I should go up to size 16 then? It's really a hard decision without being able to try it on.  I have tried the JUC thin version in size 16 before, it gave me lots of room - low to 4 inches from my wrist, seems too much for my liking.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Bagaddictmel said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!  I'm excited too .  I was going to get the size 15, but looks like it might be too tight on my wrist according to your sizing.  My wrist is 14(off my wrist bone)-14.5 cm(around my wrist bone).  Maybe I should go up to size 16 then? It's really a hard decision without being able to try it on.  I have tried the JUC thin version in size 16 before, it gave me lots of room - low to 4 inches from my wrist, seems too much for my liking.


It really depends on how far up the wrist you want it to go. And will you be stacking it with any other bracelets? If I wear the Clash by my wrist bone, it’s actually pretty loose. The sizing for my bracelets is on the looser end of the spectrum.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

Violet Bleu said:


> It really depends on how far up the wrist you want it to go. And will you be stacking it with any other bracelets? If I wear the Clash by my wrist bone, it’s actually pretty loose. The sizing for my bracelets is on the looser end of the spectrum.


That’s good to know!  I think the rounded spikes make the bracelet more comfortable to wear than the love bracelet.  So maybe snug fit wouldn’t hurt my wrist bone.  Yes I plan to stack it with a regular size JUC occasionally.  I think they compliment each other so well.  However I prob will wear it on its own more often.


----------



## nicole0612

Bagaddictmel said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!  I'm excited too .  I was going to get the size 15, but looks like it might be too tight on my wrist according to your sizing.  My wrist is 14(off my wrist bone)-14.5 cm(around my wrist bone).  Maybe I should go up to size 16 then? It's really a hard decision without being able to try it on.  I have tried the JUC thin version in size 16 before, it gave me lots of room - low to 4 inches from my wrist, seems too much for my liking.


My wrist is exactly the same size as yours. My best Love size is 16, though I have both 16s and 17s Loves because my 17s are hard to replace and I used to like to wear them more loose/bangle style. I just ordered the size 16 small Clash, so I will let you know how it works for me. What size are your other Cartier bracelets?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Bagaddictmel said:


> That’s good to know!  I think the rounded spikes make the bracelet more comfortable to wear than the love bracelet.  So maybe snug fit wouldn’t hurt my wrist bone.  Yes I plan to stack it with a regular size JUC occasionally.  I think they compliment each other so well.  However I prob will wear it on its own more often.


@nicole0612 is giving you some good advice! I would match the size to your regular JUC. A size 16 Clash will give you a looser fit, whereas a 15 will be a little more fitted. I would also consider if you’re ever going to get a Love and work off of that size to determine JUC and Clash sizes.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

nicole0612 said:


> My wrist is exactly the same size as yours. My best Love size is 16, though I have both 16s and 17s Loves because my 17s are hard to replace and I used to like to wear them more loose/bangle style. I just ordered the size 16 small Clash, so I will let you know how it works for me. What size are your other Cartier bracelets?


My Love was purchased many years ago and it’s too tight, hurts my wrist bone.  It’s a size 15.  Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

Bagaddictmel said:


> My Love was purchased many years ago and it’s too tight, hurts my wrist bone.  It’s a size 15.  Thank you!


I can also barely fit a size 15 Love. I agree with @Violet Bleu, you can wear either a 15 or 16 Clash depending on whether you want a more snug or more loose fit. I actually wear JUC 16, as I prefer that fit, but I don’t stack it.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

nicole0612 said:


> I can also barely fit a size 15 Love. I agree with @Violet Bleu, you can wear either a 15 or 16 Clash depending on whether you want a more snug or more loose fit. I actually wear JUC 16, as I prefer that fit, but I don’t stack it.


Yes I agree with you both!  I still can wear the LOVE 15 now, fits fine around my wrist below my wrist bone.  It still can move up and down about 1.5 inches, I think because my wrist frame is flat, not round.  So I just ordered the Clash medium 15, let’s see how it fits on me when it arrives.  When are you going to receive your size 16 Clash?


----------



## nicole0612

Bagaddictmel said:


> Yes I agree with you both!  I still can wear the LOVE 15 now, fits fine around my wrist below my wrist bone.  It still can move up and down about 1.5 inches, I think because my wrist frame is flat, not round.  So I just ordered the Clash medium 15, let’s see how it fits on me when it arrives.  When are you going to receive your size 16 Clash?


I’m looking forward to hearing how it works for you. I think it should be perfect. Mine should arrive soon, but we had to leave town unexpectedly for a family health issue, so I won’t be able to try it on for a week or two.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

nicole0612 said:


> I’m looking forward to hearing how it works for you. I think it should be perfect. Mine should arrive soon, but we had to leave town unexpectedly for a family health issue, so I won’t be able to try it on for a week or two.


Oh I guess I will have to wait to hear how it works for you then!  You take care yourself and your family!


----------



## nicole0612

Bagaddictmel said:


> Oh I guess I will have to wait to hear how it works for you then!  You take care yourself and your family!


Thank you!


----------



## angelz629

does anyone have pictures of a stack of 2 or more clash bracelets together?


----------



## mmiller769

How does the medium CDC bracelet look stacked with Loves? I can’t decide if the small or medium is better for stacking


----------



## Bagaddictmel

mmiller769 said:


> How does the medium CDC bracelet look stacked with Loves? I can’t decide if the small or medium is better for stacking





Hi, here is a picture of the medium clash and regular love together on me.  The love is a size 15, clash is also a 15.


----------



## mmiller769

Bagaddictmel said:


> View attachment 5088008
> 
> Hi, here is a picture of the medium clash and regular love together on me.  The love is a size 15, clash is also a 15.


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## south-of-france

Not the medium, but still very present:


----------



## mmiller769

south-of-france said:


> Not the medium, but still very present:


LOVE this stack.


----------



## jenniferaxelrad

Does anybody here stack 2 Clash rings together and have pics? Saw this editorial and I can't stop thinking about it..


----------



## Bagaddictmel

south-of-france said:


> Not the medium, but still very present:


I think the small looks very nice here!


----------



## Yodabest

Small clash. It’s really easy to stack.


----------



## nicole0612

Those who stack the Clash and Love, do they scratch each other? I have both but am unsure about wearing them together.


----------



## Yodabest

nicole0612 said:


> Those who stack the Clash and Love, do they scratch each other? I have both but am unsure about wearing them together.



I haven’t experienced any damage to either bracelet and I stack them frequently for the last year and a half.


----------



## nicole0612

PC1984 said:


> I haven’t experienced any damage to either bracelet and I stack them frequently for the last year and a half.


Thank you! Is your clash one size smaller?


----------



## Yodabest

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! Is your clash one size smaller?



yes my love is a 17 and clash is a 16


----------



## cwhit

jenniferaxelrad said:


> Does anybody here stack 2 Clash rings together and have pics? Saw this editorial and I can't stop thinking about it..


I’ve never seen that before but the texture is incredible . Can’t wait to see more pics. It looks like all three styles right (small, medium, and diamond)? Which are you thinking of getting?


----------



## nicole0612

PC1984 said:


> yes my love is a 17 and clash is a 16


Thank you. Mine are both 15, so I hope it will be OK.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. Mine are both 15, so I hope it will be OK.


Due to the thickness of the Clash, it will look a little bit bigger and taller than your love.  I think it also depends on your arm frame and your personal preference.  My Clash is 15, Love is also a 15 in the photo.  However I cannot wear my love to the top of my wrist, because it's too tight.  I would get a love 16 if I need another one.  I didn't like them stacking together to be honest. I was not sure about the medium Clash on me, so I returned it.


----------



## nicole0612

Bagaddictmel said:


> Due to the thickness of the Clash, it will look a little bit bigger and taller than your love.  I think it also depends on your arm frame and your personal preference.  My Clash is 15, Love is also a 15 in the photo.  However I cannot wear my love to the top of my wrist, because it's too tight.  I would get a love 16 if I need another one.  I didn't like them stacking together to be honest. I was not sure about the medium Clash on me, so I returned it.


Thank you; that is so helpful. Yes, the same size does not seem to pair as well together. I had the same issue with the JUC, so I don’t wear them at the same time. I am wondering about wearing a spacer bracelet, but nothing is quite right.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

I’m getting a JUC in size 15.  What size is yours?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Was having my jewellery cleaned yesterday and tried on Clash. They didn’t have my size, My Loves are 17 and JUC 16. The size 17 clash is way too big even stacked. Waiting for size 16 to come in then I’ll go try them on again.


----------



## nicole0612

Bagaddictmel said:


> I’m getting a JUC in size 15.  What size is yours?


Same size, the fit is perfect worn alone, but it overlaps the love.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

nicole0612 said:


> Same size, the fit is perfect worn alone, but it overlaps the love.


I see!  I would do a 16 for love bracelet if I ever get another one.


----------



## nicole0612

Bagaddictmel said:


> I see!  I would do a 16 for love bracelet if I ever get another one.


I agree!


----------



## Piggy2012

*picked up small CDC for our 30wedding anniversary, very comfortable and carefree.
Love size 16, Clash size 14*

thank you for letting me share


----------



## PURSELINA

Loving this thread! The Clash caught my eye as soon as a saw the ad a few years ago. Finally tried it on in store this week. I’m debating the small and medium, how I want to wear them  I have a love ring as our wedding band but I don’t wear it paired with my engagement ring. I am kinda wishing it was rose gold so it would go with the small rose gold Clash, or maybe I’ll save my love ring for international travel and keep my engagement ring on my left and the Medium clash on my right hand middle finger. I forgot to take a pic of the medium, but it felt substantial, like it could be worn on its own. The small is lovely as well, felt like it would work well alongside other rings.
Would love some input especially from people who own a Clash and have worn it for a minute ☺️


----------



## babypanda

Piggy2012 said:


> View attachment 5090532
> *picked up small CDC for our 30wedding anniversary, very comfortable and carefree.
> Love size 16, Clash size 14*
> 
> thank you for letting me share


Beautiful stack! Congrats on your new clash . When I tried it in store I also had to go 2 sizes down from my love to make them sit nicely flush. Otherwise the clash looks much bigger than the love


----------



## MeenaTia

I was debating what to add to my bracelets for ages and thought of either the thin love or the JUC (I started a thread where I asked for help and feedback which was so appreciated - the thin love was the favourite and is now next on my wish list) but the medium clash won me over instantly.  It wasn't on my radar at all but it felt right and I have no regrets at all.  So comfortable and easy to wear.  Worry free.  Doesn't open.  Doesn't scratch.  Edgy. Makes a statement without being too well known or flashy.  I have felt completely comfortable having it on 24/7.  For those who might wonder about the sizes:  My love is 17 and the clash is 15


----------



## babypanda

MeenaTia said:


> I was debating what to add to my bracelets for ages and thought of either the thin love or the JUC (I started a thread where I asked for help and feedback which was so appreciated - the thin love was the favourite and is now next on my wish list) but the medium clash won me over instantly.  It wasn't on my radar at all but it felt right and I have no regrets at all.  So comfortable and easy to wear.  Worry free.  Doesn't open.  Doesn't scratch.  Edgy. Makes a statement without being too well known or flashy.  I have felt completely comfortable having it on 24/7.  For those who might wonder about the sizes:  My love is 17 and the clash is 15
> 
> View attachment 5090697


Congrats! Great choice ! I totally relate to your story. Last year I went in for the JUC and fell in love with the clash. It’s really a piece that one can only appreciate when seeing it in person. So intricate and beautifully made!


----------



## fashion16

I wear my clash ring that my hubby got me for a milestone birthday with my JUC bracelet. I like the idea of stacking but the clash ring is so chunky so I offset it with a more dainty ring.


----------



## babypanda

fashion16 said:


> I wear my clash ring that my hubby got me for a milestone birthday with my JUC bracelet. I like the idea of stacking but the clash ring is so chunky so I offset it with a more dainty ring.


I think this ring looks best worn alone. Especially that you seem to have the medium sized one. Beautiful!


----------



## Luvhcv

MeenaTia said:


> I was debating what to add to my bracelets for ages and thought of either the thin love or the JUC (I started a thread where I asked for help and feedback which was so appreciated - the thin love was the favourite and is now next on my wish list) but the medium clash won me over instantly.  It wasn't on my radar at all but it felt right and I have no regrets at all.  So comfortable and easy to wear.  Worry free.  Doesn't open.  Doesn't scratch.  Edgy. Makes a statement without being too well known or flashy.  I have felt completely comfortable having it on 24/7.  For those who might wonder about the sizes:  My love is 17 and the clash is 15
> 
> View attachment 5090697


It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## KristinS

Does anyone have mod shots with the earrings ?!


----------



## PURSELINA

fashion16 said:


> I wear my clash ring that my hubby got me for a milestone birthday with my JUC bracelet. I like the idea of stacking but the clash ring is so chunky so I offset it with a more dainty ring.


 
Looks lovely! Which size Clash is this?


----------



## 880

MeenaTia said:


> I was debating what to add to my bracelets for ages and thought of either the thin love or the JUC (I started a thread where I asked for help and feedback which was so appreciated - the thin love was the favourite and is now next on my wish list) but the medium clash won me over instantly.  It wasn't on my radar at all but it felt right and I have no regrets at all.  So comfortable and easy to wear.  Worry free.  Doesn't open.  Doesn't scratch.  Edgy. Makes a statement without being too well known or flashy.  I have felt completely comfortable having it on 24/7.  For those who might wonder about the sizes:  My love is 17 and the clash is 15
> 
> View attachment 5090697


Love this! Thank you for posting your pic!


----------



## nicole0612

fashion16 said:


> I wear my clash ring that my hubby got me for a milestone birthday with my JUC bracelet. I like the idea of stacking but the clash ring is so chunky so I offset it with a more dainty ring.


I wear mine with an antique diamond ring sometimes. I like the juxtaposition.


----------



## nicole0612

Clash with Rainbow Love. I don’t usually wear them together.


----------



## Beautifulsheer

I always thought I’m not a ring person, until I tried this one. So elegant and brutal at the same time.


----------



## mmiller769

fashion16 said:


> I wear my clash ring that my hubby got me for a milestone birthday with my JUC bracelet. I like the idea of stacking but the clash ring is so chunky so I offset it with a more dainty ring.


I love the two together! Is your clash the small or medium?


----------



## fashion16

mmiller769 said:


> I love the two together! Is your clash the small or medium?


Medium


----------



## rat_stack

Question for Clash bracelet owners: I just got a medium via online order, so never got the chance to see one in the boutique. When the fold-over clasp is in the open position, and I push the bracelet closed, it pops back open again. It won't stay fully closed unless I fold over the top clasp. Based on videos I've seen on Youtube, it seems like this bracelet is defective. Can someone confirm?


----------



## nicole0612

rat_stack said:


> Question for Clash bracelet owners: I just got a medium via online order, so never got the chance to see one in the boutique. When the fold-over clasp is in the open position, and I push the bracelet closed, it pops back open again. It won't stay fully closed unless I fold over the top clasp. Based on videos I've seen on Youtube, it seems like this bracelet is defective. Can someone confirm?


Yes, once you put in the latch it should stay closed, even before you fold over the top clasp.


----------



## rat_stack

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, once you put in the latch it should stay closed, even before you fold over the top clasp.



Thank you. Besides the defect, I also ordered the wrong size, so sadly this will be going back.

In case anyone else has questions about the sizing, my Love is a 16 (good fit, able to spin around my wrist). I had read around here that to get the Clash to visibly align with the Love, you should size down two, so I ordered the Clash in a 14. But this is way too small for me and it fits like a Love 15 (barely goes over my wrist bone).

So I guess for the same fit, size down one from the Love. For the same _look, _size down two from the Love. Will be exchanging the Clash for a 15.


----------



## babypanda

rat_stack said:


> Thank you. Besides the defect, I also ordered the wrong size, so sadly this will be going back.
> 
> In case anyone else has questions about the sizing, my Love is a 16 (good fit, able to spin around my wrist). I had read around here that to get the Clash to visibly align with the Love, you should size down two, so I ordered the Clash in a 14. But this is way too small for me and it fits like a Love 15 (barely goes over my wrist bone).
> 
> So I guess for the same fit, size down one from the Love. For the same _look, _size down two from the Love. Will be exchanging the Clash for a 15.
> 
> View attachment 5096611
> View attachment 5096612


The bracelets look beautiful together. Just wanted to clarify regarding the sizing. It all depends on the fit you chose for the love bracelet. If your love is lose fitting and you want to have the clash sit flush with it, get 2 sizes down. But if the love bracelet is snug, you can only go one size down with clash and it will overlap the love a bit. Hopefully that makes sense. I tried both ways in the boutique and I found the clash 2 sizes down is more esthetically pleasing. I can get away with it because my love bracelet is on the loser side.


----------



## Yodabest

babypanda said:


> The bracelets look beautiful together. Just wanted to clarify regarding the sizing. It all depends on the fit you chose for the love bracelet. If your love is lose fitting and you want to have the clash sit flush with it, get 2 sizes down. But if the love bracelet is snug, you can only go one size down with clash and it will overlap the love a bit. Hopefully that makes sense. I tried both ways in the boutique and I found the clash 2 sizes down is more esthetically pleasing. I can get away with it because my love bracelet is on the loser side.



My love is a 17 and on the looser side (I could have gotten the 16. If they had 16.5 that would’ve been my preference). My clash is just one size down, in a 16. I find the fit and look to he perfect. It all comes down to preference.

The medium clash is nice! Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## megs0927

Reese rocking the Clash. Is that the small?


----------



## cwhit

megs0927 said:


> Reese rocking the Clash. Is that the small?


Doesn’t look like the clash to me :/ More like two strands of small gold balls?


----------



## babypanda

cwhit said:


> Doesn’t look like the clash to me :/ More like two strands of small gold balls?


I agree with you. This is not the clash.


----------



## Yodabest

babypanda said:


> I agree with you. This is not the clash.



This had me fooled at first glance! Maybe VCA perlee?


----------



## babypanda

PC1984 said:


> This had me fooled at first glance! Maybe VCA perlee?


Exactly my thoughts! The VCA perlee in the smallest size


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

is the clash ring resizeable?


----------



## nicole0612

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> is the clash ring resizeable?


It is like an eternity ring, so it could not be made larger, but you could make it smaller with sizing beads.


----------



## Beautifulsheer

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> is the clash ring resizeable?


I bought mine a size bigger than I needed, cause there was no other sizes, but I didn’t mind because of the regular swelling of my fingers. But when I asked about resizing if I decided to- SA told me that it’s impossible because of the anatomy of the ring.


----------



## nicole0612

@sunnylovesjewelry Also be aware that it fits larger than the Love ring, if you have that one. My clash ring is size 50, and it is equivalent to a Love 51-52 (it goes over the knuckles more easily because the spikes have some flexibility to them). I also got my Clash ring slightly big, ideally I would be a 49.


----------



## rollercoaster III

Sparkledolll said:


> Was having my jewellery cleaned yesterday and tried on Clash. They didn’t have my size, My Loves are 17 and JUC 16. The size 17 clash is way too big even stacked. Waiting for size 16 to come in then I’ll go try them on again.


Insane stack - the most expensive of each collection! Loooooooove it!


----------



## adore1220

Adding my combos for reference, and size breakdown is as follows:

YG Love: 17
YG JUC: 16
Clash: 15

Clash is my favorite! I’m looking to add a diamond bangle or tennis bracelet to my stack as well.


----------



## nicole0612

adore1220 said:


> Adding my combos for reference, and size breakdown is as follows:
> 
> YG Love: 17
> YG JUC: 16
> Clash: 15
> 
> Clash is my favorite! I’m looking to add a diamond bangle or tennis bracelet to my stack as well.
> 
> View attachment 5104213
> View attachment 5104214
> View attachment 5104215
> View attachment 5104216


What a perfect stack. I really love the Clash also! 
I just wish I had purchased a smaller size in the Clash! The good thing is that it is so easy to take on and off, so I have been able to wear it a few times when I can wear a spacer bracelet between the clash and love so they don’t cross over.


----------



## swiss-miss

adore1220 said:


> Adding my combos for reference, and size breakdown is as follows:
> 
> YG Love: 17
> YG JUC: 16
> Clash: 15
> 
> Clash is my favorite! I’m looking to add a diamond bangle or tennis bracelet to my stack as well.
> 
> View attachment 5104213
> View attachment 5104214
> View attachment 5104215
> View attachment 5104216


Thank u so much for ur post! Really helpful. I love how they all look the same size!! Also have a 17 love and 16 juc so I think I need the clash in 15 !!!


----------



## Yodabest

swiss-miss said:


> Thank u so much for ur post! Really helpful. I love how they all look the same size!! Also have a 17 love and 16 juc so I think I need the clash in 15 !!!


Try in store first. My love is a 17 and JUC and clash are both 16 and they fit well up against each other. It’s all preference.


----------



## Cat Fondler

adore1220 said:


> Adding my combos for reference, and size breakdown is as follows:
> 
> YG Love: 17
> YG JUC: 16
> Clash: 15
> 
> Clash is my favorite! I’m looking to add a diamond bangle or tennis bracelet to my stack as well.
> 
> View attachment 5104213
> View attachment 5104214
> View attachment 5104215
> View attachment 5104216


Beautiful! This is really helpful, thank you. I have an appointment in Vegas to check out the Clash to pair with my YG Love, also size 17. So excited! Is your JUC the regular size? Great combo!


----------



## Frivole88

adore1220 said:


> Adding my combos for reference, and size breakdown is as follows:
> 
> YG Love: 17
> YG JUC: 16
> Clash: 15
> 
> Clash is my favorite! I’m looking to add a diamond bangle or tennis bracelet to my stack as well.
> 
> View attachment 5104213
> View attachment 5104214
> View attachment 5104215
> View attachment 5104216


lovely stack! is your clash a medium size?


----------



## adore1220

Cat Fondler said:


> Beautiful! This is really helpful, thank you. I have an appointment in Vegas to check out the Clash to pair with my YG Love, also size 17. So excited! Is your JUC the regular size? Great combo!



Yes! Regular JUC, Regular Love and Small (regular?) Clash.


----------



## adore1220

kristinlorraine said:


> lovely stack! is your clash a medium size?



It’s the small! I think the camera angle makes it look bigger in one of those photos.


----------



## adore1220

swiss-miss said:


> Thank u so much for ur post! Really helpful. I love how they all look the same size!! Also have a 17 love and 16 juc so I think I need the clash in 15 !!!



Yes, I’m picky about them matching up and this was the size combo that worked best for me. It was also what the SA recommended immediately. Good luck!


----------



## Roses&Lillies

PURSELINA said:


> ...I’m debating the small and medium, how I want to wear them  I have a love ring as our wedding band but I don’t wear it paired with my engagement ring. I am kinda wishing it was rose gold so it would go with the small rose gold Clash, or maybe I’ll save my love ring for international travel and keep my engagement ring on my left and the Medium clash on my right hand middle finger. I forgot to take a pic of the medium, but it felt substantial, like it could be worn on its own. The small is lovely as well, felt like it would work well alongside other rings.


 Hi, PURSELINA! I have one in rose gold in size small (and I so so love it ). I’m 162cm tall and my hands are rather smallish in glove size 6, so overall the Clash in medium looked chunky on me: though the intricate design is more pronounced close up than in size small, from a distance (like, a full arm’s length) it looked like “a whole lotta chunk o’gold“, a bit bijou and loud - again, on my hands. If I were taller, hence with bigger hands, the medium could go better. But the size small looks perfect on me. So, your perfect size depends on your height/proportions/hands, and I’d advise to also look at the ring on your finger from a distance - so that it doesn’t get lost on you, or is otherwise not too chunky or loud. 
The gold colour: although 99% of my jewelry is white gold (I have fair neutral/cool complexion), in this case I chose the rose gold because in white gold it gave me a somewhat biker’s vibe (the Harley Davidson type), so it’d be harder to style. And I truly liked the juxtaposition of the edgy design with the delicate rose gold colour. 
Besides the unusual for me shade of gold, I also had to rethink the designated finger - initially I was choosing it for the usual middle finger, but this particular design looks so much better on the index finger (!). I never wore anything there, so it was also quite a task to choose the perfect size, as I was not at all used to the feeling of a ring on my index finger (I spent like at least half an hour in store choosing the best fitting size!).  On all other fingers it kinda looks more average, but on the index finger the edgy Clash design shines best imho.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mmiller769

I’ve heard that the clash bracelet tends to snag clothing. Has anyone here found this to be true?


----------



## cwhit

mmiller769 said:


> I’ve heard that the clash bracelet tends to snag clothing. Has anyone here found this to be true?


I’m waiting for the yellow gold clash so can’t speak from personal experience, but every review I’ve watched says that it does not snag.  Check out Jaime le luxe on YouTube


----------



## babypanda

mmiller769 said:


> I’ve heard that the clash bracelet tends to snag clothing. Has anyone here found this to be true?


I don’t see how it would. The edges are so round and short. The JUC does snag clothes though


----------



## cartierloverjs

cwhit said:


> I’m waiting for the yellow gold clash so can’t speak from personal experience, but every review I’ve watched says that it does not snag.  Check out Jaime le luxe on YouTube


Glad to see someone else is also waiting for yellow gold clash


----------



## Roses&Lillies

But the rose gold in Clash is so delicate - it actually doesn’t look rose much (unlike JUC’s), it’s somewhat inbetween yellow and rose, and goes pretty well together with a mild/neutral shade of yellow gold. Methinks, Cartier did it on purpose, and thus is not going to make Clash in YG.  So, unless you specifically want a very pronounced yellow, the current RG is a like a two-in-one shade.


----------



## Yodabest

Roses&Lillies said:


> But the rose gold in Clash is so delicate - it actually doesn’t look rose much (unlike JUC’s), it’s somewhat inbetween yellow and rose, and goes pretty well together with a mild/neutral shade of yellow gold. Methinks, Cartier did it on purpose, and thus is not going to make Clash in YG.  So, unless you specifically want a very pronounced yellow, the current RG is a like a two-in-one shade.



All of this 100%. I was told it actually is a mix of both.
I have a yg and rg love and my clash looks more yellow or rose depending on what it’s next to.


----------



## adore1220

mmiller769 said:


> I’ve heard that the clash bracelet tends to snag clothing. Has anyone here found this to be true?



My Clash doesn’t snag on anything! The point of my JUC gets caught on my clothing and blankets sometimes.

I also don’t believe they’ll make a yellow gold Clash. The rose gold is a different shade than the pink gold used on the Love and JUC. It’s definitely lighter and less coppery.


----------



## Roses&Lillies

mmiller769 said:


> I’ve heard that the clash bracelet tends to snag clothing. Has anyone here found this to be true?


The bracelet itself cannot snag, however the closure (which is very secure btw) has a clasp comprising of several Clash elements  that you raise up to release the closure (so when it’s closed it looks solid, ie the closure is hidden). And if you raise it somehow accidentally while wearing, I can see the possibility to snag fluffy knitwear - as an unfortunate accident. Like, the same as you could with a wristwatch.  But I can’t see how it would snag a material (like H, LV, etc shawls) or knitwear with loops smaller than the Clash elements in the closure


----------



## lulu-47

Roses&Lillies said:


> The bracelet itself cannot snag, however the closure (which is very secure btw) has a clasp comprising of several Clash elements  that you raise up to release the closure (so when it’s closed it looks solid, ie the closure is hidden). And if you raise it somehow accidentally while wearing, I can see the possibility to snag fluffy knitwear - as an unfortunate accident. Like, the same as you could with a wristwatch.  But I can’t see how it would snag a material (like H, LV, etc shawls) or knitwear with loops smaller than the Clash elements in the closure


Hi, how secure is the clash when stacked? Could it pop open for example when it bumps up against other bracelets?


----------



## Roses&Lillies

lulu-47 said:


> Hi, how secure is the clash when stacked? Could it pop open for example when it bumps up against other bracelets?


Hi! It is secure, and I don’t think it could pop open in this circumstance


----------



## Sparkledolll

Picked up my Clash today. I tried on both size 15 and 16 (my Loves are 17 and JUC 16) and I thought I would go for the 16 as I like my bracelets loose but 16 looks oversized even when stacked . I went with size 15 in the end


----------



## themuddylotus

adore1220 said:


> Adding my combos for reference, and size breakdown is as follows:
> 
> YG Love: 17
> YG JUC: 16
> Clash: 15
> 
> Clash is my favorite! I’m looking to add a diamond bangle or tennis bracelet to my stack as well.
> 
> View attachment 5104213
> View attachment 5104214
> View attachment 5104215
> View attachment 5104216


Great photos!


----------



## Frivole88

So I got my clash ring today. My initial preference is the medium size but when I tried it on me, it looks too chunky on my finger so I opted for the small version. Anyone else feel the medium clash ring is too chunky/bulky?


----------



## pmaclove

kristinlorraine said:


> So I got my clash ring today. My initial preference is the medium size but when I tried it on me, it looks too chunky on my finger so I opted for the small version. Anyone else feel the medium clash ring is too chunky/bulky?


Yes the medium clash was too bulky! So i got the small version, however I keep debating if I should keep it the way it is right now it is not too snug, not too loose, but I feel if I shake my hands, it will fall off. Is yours snug?


----------



## Frivole88

rashaaaalove said:


> Yes the medium clash was too bulky! So i got the small version, however I keep debating if I should keep it the way it is right now it is not too snug, not too loose, but I feel if I shake my hands, it will fall off. Is yours snug?



Which part of your finger do you wear it? mine is snug in the index and middle finger which I prefer but it is loose on my ring finger.


----------



## pmaclove

I wear it on my index finger here are some photos up close —  if i move it to my ring finger it’s definitely way loose.


----------



## Frivole88

rashaaaalove said:


> I wear it on my index finger here are some photos up close —  if i move it to my ring finger it’s definitely way loose.



oh yes, I can see it's quite loose on you. If it were me, I would exchange it for a bit snug fit since the clash is pretty heavy hence prone to slippage. I would be worried it might slip off my finger.


----------



## pmaclove

kristinlorraine said:


> oh yes, I can see it's quite loose on you. If it were me, I would exchange it for a bit snug fit since the clash is pretty heavy hence prone to slippage. I would be worried it might slip off my finger.



Thank you so much, will talk to my SA.


----------



## mscherer

Hi everyone. I’m interested in the clash or love ring. It’s pretty well documented how easily the love ring scratches. I’m curious how the clash ring is holding up?


----------



## nicole0612

mscherer said:


> Hi everyone. I’m interested in the clash or love ring. It’s pretty well documented how easily the love ring scratches. I’m curious how the clash ring is holding up?


No issues at all for me with scratching on the Clash.


----------



## Roses&Lillies

mscherer said:


> Hi everyone. I’m interested in the clash or love ring. It’s pretty well documented how easily the love ring scratches. I’m curious how the clash ring is holding up?


No scratches on mine. But its shape - the edges and angles - imho doesn’t show scratches.


----------



## cwhit

mocktail said:


> My first Cartier! Xmas gift from my husband. WG clash ring. I sent my husband my ring and wrist measurements and told him I like the clash, JUC, love, and Panthere collections and that I'd like a ring or bracelet. This is what he picked. I love it so much!
> 
> Got it slightly big and think I'll add sizing beads to it. Does anyone know if Cartier does that? I want to make sure I can wear this ring for a long time and I'm sure my knuckles will get bigger, so I'm thinking sizing beads for the next several years and then I can remove them when I'm older.
> View attachment 4937912


Hi! Beautiful ring! I was wondering if you ended up adding sizing beads? I’d like to buy the medium clash but can’t decide on which size to buy as my ring size has slowly been creeping up over time as my knuckles get bigger. I was in the store today and my SA said Cartier would not add beads. Can you share your experience? Thank you!


----------



## mocktail

cwhit said:


> Hi! Beautiful ring! I was wondering if you ended up adding sizing beads? I’d like to buy the medium clash but can’t decide on which size to buy as my ring size has slowly been creeping up over time as my knuckles get bigger. I was in the store today and my SA said Cartier would not add beads. Can you share your experience? Thank you!



I haven't looked into adding beads yet but hoping to look into it soon. I'll share an update when I have one!

If Cartier won't add beads, I will probably buy a cheap ring in a smaller size to stack on top of my clash ring so that it can't accidentally fall off. I still feel like buying this ring slightly large was the right choice since I want to be able to wear it for a long time. My wedding and engagement rings are too small for me now (been married about 8 years) and it's really a bummer not to be able to wear them. Don't want to experience that again!


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! For those who has the earrings,  are they prone to entangle your hair?


----------



## swiss-miss

gagabag said:


> Hi all! For those who has the earrings,  are they prone to entangle your hair?


Hi! Not my hair but the mask sometimes. But they are lovely. Posted a pic in another thread.


----------



## Shatella

I love Clash de Cartier ring


----------



## pmaclove

Wow small version Clash necklace makes it just look popping!


----------



## nicole0612

rashaaaalove said:


> View attachment 5125125
> 
> Wow small version Clash necklace makes it just look popping!


Gorgeous! I love the details on the chain as well.


----------



## Cat Fondler

rashaaaalove said:


> View attachment 5125125
> 
> Wow small version Clash necklace makes it just look popping!


Nice! Looks great on you. Are you able to adjust the length (does it have loops that allow it)?


----------



## pmaclove

Cat Fondler said:


> Nice! Looks great on you. Are you able to adjust the length (does it have loops that allow it)?




Hi, here is close up picture of the necklace, you can see the two small circle loops, that allows you to adjust the length. Hope this clarifies it


----------



## Cat Fondler

rashaaaalove said:


> Hi, here is close up picture of the necklace, you can see the two small circle loops, that allows you to adjust the length. Hope this clarifies it
> 
> View attachment 5125129
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125130


Yes, thank you so much. I have an appointment at a boutique in July and this is on my list.


----------



## pmaclove

Cat Fondler said:


> Yes, thank you so much. I have an appointment at a boutique in July and this is on my list.


I hope the appointment goes well and you walk out with something hehe, please do share if you do end up with something from the Clash collection. To be honest I was like so obsessed with the Love collection, then once the SA put on the clash ring on me, I just knew I would love that collection more than the Love collection... it is truly one of kind master pieces Cartier has released from their end.


----------



## Cat Fondler

rashaaaalove said:


> I hope the appointment goes well and you walk out with something hehe, please do share if you do end up with something from the Clash collection. To be honest I was like so obsessed with the Love collection, then once the SA put on the clash ring on me, I just knew I would love that collection more than the Love collection... it is truly one of kind master pieces Cartier has released from their end.


Thanks and I sure will! I can relate on the Love collection—I have 2 bracelets and 2 rings, regular and smalls of each and all yellow gold. No regrets whatsoever but I’d like to explore the Clash collection for contrast. I’m looking for an everyday necklace and have narrowed it down to the small Clash. Looks like it could be dressed up or down and it’s so unique.


----------



## pmaclove

Cat Fondler said:


> Thanks and I sure will! I can relate on the Love collection—I have 2 bracelets and 2 rings, regular and smalls of each and all yellow gold. No regrets whatsoever but I’d like to explore the Clash collection for contrast. I’m looking for an everyday necklace and have narrowed it down to the small Clash. Looks like it could be dressed up or down and it’s so unique.



Good luck with your choice, you are definitely right about how the Clash can be dressed up or down. Go and see it yourself hehe, if I am wrong, then I will own it  !


----------



## baggirl1986

MeenaTia said:


> I was debating what to add to my bracelets for ages and thought of either the thin love or the JUC (I started a thread where I asked for help and feedback which was so appreciated - the thin love was the favourite and is now next on my wish list) but the medium clash won me over instantly.  It wasn't on my radar at all but it felt right and I have no regrets at all.  So comfortable and easy to wear.  Worry free.  Doesn't open.  Doesn't scratch.  Edgy. Makes a statement without being too well known or flashy.  I have felt completely comfortable having it on 24/7.  For those who might wonder about the sizes:  My love is 17 and the clash is 15
> 
> View attachment 5090697


Sorry but is your Love Pink gold as well?


----------



## baggirl1986

PC1984 said:


> Small clash. It’s really easy to stack.


What colors are your love bracelets?


----------



## Yodabest

baggirl1986 said:


> What colors are your love bracelets?



classic is yg and small is rg. I think both tie in the clash nicely!


----------



## Frivole88

Can you get the clash wet with water? or is there some mechanism inside that's not supposed to get wet?
I have the clash ring and sometimes I wash mine with a bit of soap and water.


----------



## MrsJstar

kristinlorraine said:


> Can you get the clash wet with water? or is there some mechanism inside that's not supposed to get wet?
> I have the clash ring and sometimes I wash mine with a bit of soap and water.


I do! And it looks the same as the day I bought it(or at least after I clean it with the Cartier cleaning kit) and I wear it daily...shower, to the lake, and the pool.


----------



## gagabag

These two just arrived  …
Question, is there a right and left for the earrings or both could be worn either way?


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> These two just arrived  …
> Question, is there a right and left for the earrings or both could be worn either way?
> View attachment 5130801
> View attachment 5130802


Beautiful! Congratulations. I *think* they are supposed to be worn leaning “towards” your face (which makes them point more forwards since your earlobes are oriented at an angle to your face). However, you can wear them either way. I actually wear all of my Cartier hoops pointing “away” from my face because it I think it shows the detail better and it is just more flattering to the shape of my face.


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations. I *think* they are supposed to be worn leaning “towards” your face (which makes them point more forwards since your earlobes are oriented at an angle to your face). However, you can wear them either way. I actually wear all of my Cartier hoops pointing “away” from my face because it I think it shows the detail better and it is just more flattering to the shape of my face.


Thanks @nicole0612! I think I prefer wearing them that way too! I am pretty simple, I like the subtle clues telling me which is right or left, like those with VCA


----------



## mzmichellet

Just picked up my clash ring today and really enjoy the look! I was aiming for the option to wear on my middle and index fingers. Because it's such a weighty piece, I find it moves a little on my middle finger (could prob come off if I fling it reallyyy hard). The index is a perfect fit, but I probably will wear mostly on middle finger. Debating if I should size down or keep as is and get used to the ring being able to move around plus have the option to wear on either fingers. Help please!


----------



## babypanda

mzmichellet said:


> Just picked up my clash ring today and really enjoy the look! I was aiming for the option to wear on my middle and index fingers. Because it's such a weighty piece, I find it moves a little on my middle finger (could prob come off if I fling it reallyyy hard). The index is a perfect fit, but I probably will wear mostly on middle finger. Debating if I should size down or keep as is and get used to the ring being able to move around plus have the option to wear on either fingers. Help please!


Can you show us pictures of how it looks in both your fingers? We could maybe give a better opinion…


----------



## mzmichellet

babypanda said:


> Can you show us pictures of how it looks in both your fingers? We could maybe give a better opinion…



The “side” view is if I press very lightly on the bottom of the ring. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## mmiller769

mzmichellet said:


> The “side” view is if I press very lightly on the bottom of the ring. Hope that makes sense!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141345
> View attachment 5141346
> View attachment 5141347
> View attachment 5141348


I love this ring! If you plan to wear Clash on your index with another ring on your ring finger, I think the look will be more balanced. If not, and you’re set on wearing Clash on your middle, try sizing down


----------



## babypanda

mzmichellet said:


> The “side” view is if I press very lightly on the bottom of the ring. Hope that makes sense!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141345
> View attachment 5141346
> View attachment 5141347
> View attachment 5141348


I agree with @mmiller769. I also like this ring best on the index where it looks more edgy. It looks too lose on your middle finger so if you want to use it there better to size down


----------



## babypanda

gagabag said:


> These two just arrived  …
> Question, is there a right and left for the earrings or both could be worn either way?
> View attachment 5130801
> View attachment 5130802


Beautiful pieces, congrats! If the earrings are slanted on the back there will be a left and right. My SA taught me that the slanting should be "towards you". You will know when you wear them if it's the correct way. The should be sitting straight towards the mirror not pointing sideways if you know what I mean


----------



## mzmichellet

babypanda said:


> I agree with @mmiller769. I also like this ring best on the index where it looks more edgy. It looks too lose on your middle finger so if you want to use it there better to size down



Thank you @mmiller769 and @babypanda !


----------



## pikanmu

I wanted the same thing for my clash ring - to be able to wear on my index or middle finger and stack it on my right hand. Mine is probably a smidge big, but my fingers swell (hot climate) and I would rather have a bit loose where I can add a plastic sizer on the bottom if absolutely necessary since it would be impossible to stretch and the fingers on my left hand are a bit tinier. My JUC ring can also be worn on my index or middle, and it is a 54. My clash is a 53.   I haven't tried the sizer adjusters on the clash ring yet.  these are similar to what I have https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=DChcSEwjSm4ylq_DxAhXhbW8EHdXEAzsYAB


	

		
			
		

		
	
AHGgJqZg&ae=2&sig=AOD64_21kxMHUv2RlW3C1r-op8iiAW8yKw&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwin0P6kq_DxAhVHbs0KHXyVC1EQwg96BAgBECU&dct=1&adurl=￼


----------



## pikanmu

That didn't post correctly - here we go - 






						Amazon.com: Ring Size Adjuster for Loose Rings (6 Packs), Rings Sizers Spacers or Spiral Tightener, 4-Sizes Fitter, Resizer, Ring Smaller Adjuster Connector : Arts, Crafts & Sewing
					

Buy Ring Size Adjuster for Loose Rings (6 Packs), Rings Sizers Spacers or Spiral Tightener, 4-Sizes Fitter, Resizer, Ring Smaller Adjuster Connector: Shop top fashion brands Jewelry Sizers & Mandrels at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



					www.google.com


----------



## gagabag

babypanda said:


> Beautiful pieces, congrats! If the earrings are slanted on the back there will be a left and right. My SA taught me that the slanting should be "towards you". You will know when you wear them if it's the correct way. The should be sitting straight towards the mirror not pointing sideways if you know what I mean


Thanks dear! I tried wearing them on either way and there seems to be no difference, so I guess the pair could be worn however, which is good for someone like me


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> Thanks dear! I tried wearing them on either way and there seems to be no difference, so I guess the pair could be worn however, which is good for someone like me


I wear them both ways also, it’s nice to have two different looks


----------



## gagabag

I am not fussed with mixing metals and I’m loving this necklace  The RG is not that obvious unless worn close to a YG.


----------



## mmiller769

pikanmu said:


> I wanted the same thing for my clash ring - to be able to wear on my index or middle finger and stack it on my right hand. Mine is probably a smidge big, but my fingers swell (hot climate) and I would rather have a bit loose where I can add a plastic sizer on the bottom if absolutely necessary since it would be impossible to stretch and the fingers on my left hand are a bit tinier. My JUC ring can also be worn on my index or middle, and it is a 54. My clash is a 53.   I haven't tried the sizer adjusters on the clash ring yet.  these are similar to what I have https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=DChcSEwjSm4ylq_DxAhXhbW8EHdXEAzsYAB
> View attachment 5141548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHGgJqZg&ae=2&sig=AOD64_21kxMHUv2RlW3C1r-op8iiAW8yKw&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwin0P6kq_DxAhVHbs0KHXyVC1EQwg96BAgBECU&dct=1&adurl=￼


I love this combo. So beautiful!


----------



## pikanmu

A couple more clash pictures. Love this line!


----------



## amour.deluxe

clash is my favorite ❤️


----------



## Cat Fondler

pmaclove said:


> Good luck with your choice, you are definitely right about how the Clash can be dressed up or down. Go and see it yourself hehe, if I am wrong, then I will own it  !


Hello pmaclove 
Happy to report I came home with the small Clash necklace 2 weeks ago and haven’t taken it off yet. Love it!


----------



## minami

gagabag said:


> These two just arrived  …
> Question, is there a right and left for the earrings or both could be worn either way?
> View attachment 5130801
> View attachment 5130802


Do you have a pic of it on? I think this piece is so unique n modern  congrats!!


----------



## pmaclove

Cat Fondler said:


> Hello pmaclove
> Happy to report I came home with the small Clash necklace 2 weeks ago and haven’t taken it off yet. Love it!



Oh my!! I am so glad to see you are loving it too! Just got my nails done and the clash ring makes me look edgy! Already wanting to look at the diamond necklace to see how it looks stacked!


----------



## Purrsey

I think Clash is one that takes a little time to fall in love with (at least for me). 

I started to read up a little more on Clash and the edgy look is growing on me. 

I'm thinking of Clash ring on my index. 

How's the comfort level compared to love ring? Say wearing on index.


----------



## nicole0612

Purrsey said:


> I think Clash is one that takes a little time to fall in love with (at least for me).
> 
> I started to read up a little more on Clash and the edgy look is growing on me.
> 
> I'm thinking of Clash ring on my index.
> 
> How's the comfort level compared to love ring? Say wearing on index.


It is more comfortable, it has some flexibility to it compared to the Love. The edges of the Love ring can scratch me, the spikes of the Clash can get into my hair when I shower if forget I am wearing it (but I have long, very thick and curly hair). The clash ring has never snagged my clothing or scratched me.


----------



## Cat Fondler

pmaclove said:


> Oh my!! I am so glad to see you are loving it too! Just got my nails done and the clash ring makes me look edgy! Already wanting to look at the diamond necklace to see how it looks stacked!


I’m sure that would look stunning!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Purrsey said:


> I think Clash is one that takes a little time to fall in love with (at least for me).
> 
> I started to read up a little more on Clash and the edgy look is growing on me.
> 
> I'm thinking of Clash ring on my index.
> 
> How's the comfort level compared to love ring? Say wearing on index.


Same for me—it had to grow on me and now I love the line (most pieces, anyways). 2 years ago when I went into a boutique for the first time with love yg classic on my mind, the SA suggested I try the clash bracelet and I wasn’t the least bit interested, probably because I was really wanting just the classic (and no intention at that time to stack, but we all know how that goes). i tried the clash bracelet 2 weeks ago and ended up with the necklace (and a JUC ring), but still considering the bracelet. Hubs really likes it, too. Bonus is that it can be removed if I want to simplify. (I also find myself fidgeting with the movable spikes on the necklace and I’m sure that will be the case with the bracelet!)
Please do share if you get the ring!


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks for your input. 

Definitely both the clash ring and bracelet are growing on me. 

In my own preference, I will not stack the clash with my classic Love bracelet. But clash looks perfect with JUC. However I feel juc is not my style. So yes I need to figure this out myself, haha. 

I love how these pair up (random photo I found while googling).


----------



## Cat Fondler

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Definitely both the clash ring and bracelet are growing on me.
> 
> In my own preference, I will not stack the clash with my classic Love bracelet. But clash looks perfect with JUC. However I feel juc is not my style. So yes I need to figure this out myself, haha.
> 
> I love how these pair up (random photo I found while googling).
> View attachment 5152635


Purrsey, may I ask why you wouldn’t pair it with your love? JUC is also not quite my style for the bracelet and the full size felt very heavy on me (but I did fall for the regular size JUC ring and it’s just enough edginess for me). I am considering pairing the small Clash with my reg love and just wondered if yours is an aesthetic choice or for another reason. Thanks!


----------



## Purrsey

Cat Fondler said:


> Purrsey, may I ask why you wouldn’t pair it with your love? JUC is also not quite my style for the bracelet and the full size felt very heavy on me (but I did fall for the regular size JUC ring and it’s just enough edginess for me). I am considering pairing the small Clash with my reg love and just wondered if yours is an aesthetic choice or for another reason. Thanks!


Hi.
My reasoning is purely aesthetic, nothing else. But I've never seen one IRL (it was never in my radar till now). I might changed my mind if I do get to try on at the store.

I did try on the regular JUC paired with reg love at store and indeed JUC feels weighty however both bracelets then were a size too big for me (I wasn't sure then what is the "right" size for me). They were both resting on my palm and the JUC was crossing over the love (the JUC was one size down). And yes, I agree JUC ring is beautiful and edgy-classy and that's the biggest I can hold on my hand. In fact, JUC ring and clash ring are in my radar. (Was very sure JUC ring is next until I learnt about clash lol). 

Does one look funny if one wrist wears love and the other wears clash? Hee


----------



## Yodabest

Cat Fondler said:


> Purrsey, may I ask why you wouldn’t pair it with your love? JUC is also not quite my style for the bracelet and the full size felt very heavy on me (but I did fall for the regular size JUC ring and it’s just enough edginess for me). I am considering pairing the small Clash with my reg love and just wondered if yours is an aesthetic choice or for another reason. Thanks!



Just thought I’d chime in. I wear a small clash with my classic and thin loves and I think it’s a great combo. So comfortable and wearable. I have a classic JUC too but don’t usually wear the clash and JUC at the same time.


----------



## mmiller769

PC1984 said:


> Just thought I’d chime in. I wear a small clash with my classic and thin loves and I think it’s a great combo. So comfortable and wearable. I have a classic JUC too but don’t usually wear the clash and JUC at the same time.


Just curious, why don’t you like to wear your Clash and JUC at the same time?


----------



## Yodabest

mmiller769 said:


> Just curious, why don’t you like to wear your Clash and JUC at the same time?



I wear a classic and small love as well. When all 4 are on it feels like a bit much for my small wrist. Love the look though!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Purrsey said:


> Hi.
> My reasoning is purely aesthetic, nothing else. But I've never seen one IRL (it was never in my radar till now). I might changed my mind if I do get to try on at the store.
> 
> I did try on the regular JUC paired with reg love at store and indeed JUC feels weighty however both bracelets then were a size too big for me (I wasn't sure then what is the "right" size for me). They were both resting on my palm and the JUC was crossing over the love (the JUC was one size down). And yes, I agree JUC ring is beautiful and edgy-classy and that's the biggest I can hold on my hand. In fact, JUC ring and clash ring are in my radar. (Was very sure JUC ring is next until I learnt about clash lol).
> 
> Does one look funny if one wrist wears love and the other wears clash? Hee


Thanks for the reply. What I like about the clash small and regular love is that they are the same width (didn’t know that until I tried them on together), but totally different textures (and as far as color, it goes with yellow gold very well).
Haha—I also wondered if it was weird to have different things on different wrists or hands (like for me, only a JUC ring and no other JUC anywhere else). Thinking ahead I got the Clash necklace so there will be a bit of matching when I get the bracelet. But you know what? It really doesn’t matter as long as it makes you happy—jewelry’s sole purpose.  Looking forward to hearing about your experience trying them on and your decision!


----------



## Purrsey

Cat Fondler said:


> Thanks for the reply. What I like about the clash small and regular love is that they are the same width (didn’t know that until I tried them on together), but totally different textures (and as far as color, it goes with yellow gold very well).
> Haha—I also wondered if it was weird to have different things on different wrists or hands (like for me, only a JUC ring and no other JUC anywhere else). Thinking ahead I got the Clash necklace so there will be a bit of matching when I get the bracelet. But you know what? It really doesn’t matter as long as it makes you happy—jewelry’s sole purpose.  Looking forward to hearing about your experience trying them on and your decision!


I'm excited to try on Clash when I'm ready to pop by the store (my sis wants to see a ring from Bvlgari so it's a date).
Somehow I've never keen on love ring (I personally find such cut  kinda too masculine for my style). Only juc and clash rings make me excited. But then, I think Clash ring will absolutely shine if paired with its bracelet.

Oh no.

If I may ask since you've tried on both the bracelets, do they cross over each other?


----------



## Purrsey

babypanda said:


> The bracelets look beautiful together. Just wanted to clarify regarding the sizing. It all depends on the fit you chose for the love bracelet. If your love is lose fitting and you want to have the clash sit flush with it, get 2 sizes down. But if the love bracelet is snug, you can only go one size down with clash and it will overlap the love a bit. Hopefully that makes sense. I tried both ways in the boutique and I found the clash 2 sizes down is more esthetically pleasing. I can get away with it because my love bracelet is on the loser side.





rat_stack said:


> Thank you. Besides the defect, I also ordered the wrong size, so sadly this will be going back.
> 
> In case anyone else has questions about the sizing, my Love is a 16 (good fit, able to spin around my wrist). I had read around here that to get the Clash to visibly align with the Love, you should size down two, so I ordered the Clash in a 14. But this is way too small for me and it fits like a Love 15 (barely goes over my wrist bone).
> 
> So I guess for the same fit, size down one from the Love. For the same _look, _size down two from the Love. Will be exchanging the Clash for a 15.
> 
> View attachment 5096611
> View attachment 5096612



Been scrolling and these are the answers I was looking for. Thank you.

I m a size 15 Classic love. Snug and can rotate at thinnest part of my wrist (but not by itself). So I reckon 14 clash (I like the small!) is for me. But they will also cross each other? (Something I try to avoid if I can).


----------



## Cat Fondler

Purrsey said:


> I'm excited to try on Clash when I'm ready to pop by the store (my sis wants to see a ring from Bvlgari so it's a date).
> Somehow I've never keen on love ring (I personally find such cut  kinda too masculine for my style). Only juc and clash rings make me excited. But then, I think Clash ring will absolutely shine if paired with its bracelet.
> 
> Oh no.
> 
> If I may ask since you've tried on both the bracelets, do they cross over each other?


They don’t cross over if you size correctly. The Clash bracelet runs large so you need to size down a size, maybe 2, depending on how loose your love is. My wrist is 15.5cm and I wear a size 17 love and the size 16 Clash works for me—no crossover at all. Ah, the ring!! That would be lovely…


----------



## jenayb

Pictures really don't do this bracelet any justice. I picked this up unexpectedly over the weekend, and it stacks really, really well with the VCA Perlee Clover. I think the edginess of the Clash really plays well with the whimsical, feminine look of the Perlee.


----------



## Purrsey

Cat Fondler said:


> They don’t cross over if you size correctly. The Clash bracelet runs large so you need to size down a size, maybe 2, depending on how loose your love is. My wrist is 15.5cm and I wear a size 17 love and the size 16 Clash works for me—no crossover at all. Ah, the ring!! That would be lovely…


Thanks. I like snug fit for my love so I'm a 15 for 14cm wrist. I guess I can only go down by 1 size since 14 is smallest for Clash. So lonely the Love.


----------



## Purrsey

jenaywins said:


> Pictures really don't do this bracelet any justice. I picked this up unexpectedly over the weekend, and it stacks really, really well with the VCA Perlee Clover. I think the edginess of the Clash really plays well with the whimsical, feminine look of the Perlee.
> 
> View attachment 5153630
> 
> View attachment 5153631


This took my breath away. How perfect they are together. Is the clash in small ?


----------



## jenayb

Purrsey said:


> This took my breath away. How perfect they are together. Is the clash in small ?



Thank you! This is actually the Medium Clash.



			https://www.cartier.com/en-us/collections/jewelry/collections/clash-de-cartier/clash-de-cartier-bracelets/b6065217-clash-de-cartier-bracelet.html


----------



## cartierloverjs

So happy to see more and more people grow into CLASH!


----------



## Sparkledolll

jenaywins said:


> Pictures really don't do this bracelet any justice. I picked this up unexpectedly over the weekend, and it stacks really, really well with the VCA Perlee Clover. I think the edginess of the Clash really plays well with the whimsical, feminine look of the Perlee.
> 
> View attachment 5153630
> 
> View attachment 5153631


Beautiful! You inspired me to pair mine with VCA.


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> Pictures really don't do this bracelet any justice. I picked this up unexpectedly over the weekend, and it stacks really, really well with the VCA Perlee Clover. I think the edginess of the Clash really plays well with the whimsical, feminine look of the Perlee.
> 
> View attachment 5153630
> 
> View attachment 5153631


Girl Yaaaaaassss! Love this combo!


----------



## jenayb

Sparkledolll said:


> Beautiful! You inspired me to pair mine with VCA.



Yes!!!!!! Love!


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> Girl Yaaaaaassss! Love this combo!



thank you babe!!!


----------



## pmaclove

Sparkledolll said:


> Beautiful! You inspired me to pair mine with VCA.



I LOVE THIS STACK!!! I  asked my partner "What do you think of this stack" He said wow that is a lot of diamonds LOL!!


----------



## mmiller769

jenaywins said:


> Pictures really don't do this bracelet any justice. I picked this up unexpectedly over the weekend, and it stacks really, really well with the VCA Perlee Clover. I think the edginess of the Clash really plays well with the whimsical, feminine look of the Perlee.
> 
> View attachment 5153630
> 
> View attachment 5153631


Ohhh… My, my, my! This pair is beautiful!


----------



## Purrsey

Hi. I noticed in the website there are two different pricings for medium bracelet. And both bear different ref codes.
For the more expensive model, the description has additional note of "Width: 8mm"

So meaning there's a small model, and actually 2 different models of medium? why would both be called medium same?


----------



## Chaton

Purrsey said:


> Hi. I noticed in the website there are two different pricings for medium bracelet. And both bear different ref codes.
> For the more expensive model, the description has additional note of "Width: 8mm"
> 
> So meaning there's a small model, and actually 2 different models of medium (which I conclude one is thicker width than the other)?
> 
> View attachment 5156010
> View attachment 5156011



One of them is flexible, the 2nd one.  It’s more like a link bracelet.  If you view more, you can see that it moves.


----------



## Purrsey

Chaton said:


> One of them is flexible, the 2nd one.  It’s more like a link bracelet.  If you view more, you can see that it moves.


Ahh I see! I didn't know there's a flexi one (looks like only medium has the flexi but not the small). Will love to try it out too then.


----------



## mesh123

jenaywins said:


> Pictures really don't do this bracelet any justice. I picked this up unexpectedly over the weekend, and it stacks really, really well with the VCA Perlee Clover. I think the edginess of the Clash really plays well with the whimsical, feminine look of the Perlee.
> 
> View attachment 5153630
> 
> View attachment 5153631


I love your stack,a lot of people are confused about clash sizing! Would you share what size (width)small or medium?
Thanks


----------



## Chaton

mesh123 said:


> I love your stack,a lot of people are confused about clash sizing! Would you share what size (width)small or medium?
> Thanks



I inquired about sizing on the Clash Bracelet from an SA, and she told me two sizes down from the Love so for me, it would be size 14 since I wear Love size 16.  Although on the forum, I have read a few users only sized down one size from their Love bracelet, but I think it may stack better 2 sizes down as this is what my SA advised, and I trust her.

I'm sure others will chime in and verify the info as I have never really tried them on, etc.


----------



## mesh123

Chaton said:


> I inquired about sizing on the Clash Bracelet from an SA, and she told me two sizes down from the Love so for me, it would be size 14 since I wear Love size 16.  Although I know on the forum, I have read a few users only sized down one size from their Love bracelet, I think it may stack better 2 sizes down as this is what my SA advised, and I trust her.
> 
> I'm sure others will chime in and verify the info as I have never really tried them on, etc.


I tried the smaller model at the boutique it was 7000$ and it was one size smaller than love, but I didn’t try the medium model which is above 8000$ I think I should try medium model as well, Do you remember How much you paid? Just trying to decide which model to go with!
Thanks


----------



## Chaton

mesh123 said:


> I tried the smaller model at the boutique it was 7000$ and it was one size smaller than love, but I didn’t try the medium model which is above 8000$ I think I should try medium model as well, Do you remember How much you paid? Just trying to decide which model to go with!
> Thanks



I don't own the Clash.  I only asked the SA about sizing in case of a future purchase since I don't actually live near a boutique. 

I guess it really depends on what you choose for the sizing of a Love or what your preference is on fit.  My preference would be the small size and the SA confirmed that would be better for me as well since I am a small person.  I think the medium might be too bold for me.

Here's my inspiration for the Clash:


----------



## mesh123

Chaton said:


> I don't own the Clash.  I only asked the SA about sizing in case of a future purchase since I don't actually live near a boutique.
> 
> I guess it really depends on what you choose for the sizing of a Love or what your preference is on fit.  My preference would be the small size and the SA confirmed that would be better for me as well since I am a small person.  I think the medium might be too bold for me.
> 
> Here's my inspiration for the Clash:
> 
> View attachment 5156397


Great! I will try both again!
Thanks


----------



## Purrsey

Thought I would just share as I hardly see Asian models with Clash. She appears in several brands ads.


----------



## south-of-france

One size down


----------



## cwhit

I think that new clash pieces were released. Has anyone seen them in person?


----------



## Purrsey

Interesting. 
I feel it takes away the beauty and edginess it originally portrays.


----------



## Purrsey

south-of-france said:


> One size down


It does look like clash is "bigger" even once size down. It crosses over the love?


----------



## south-of-france

Purrsey said:


> It does look like clash is "bigger" even once size down. It crosses over the love?



I think the Clash is higher than the relatively flat Love (without the Vendôme spikes) and therefore looks „bigger“, but the insides aren‘t much different (perhaps someone who takes them off could check?). 2 sizes down seems too narrow to me.


----------



## nicole0612

cwhit said:


> I think that new clash pieces were released. Has anyone seen them in person?
> 
> View attachment 5157013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157014


I wonder if these are new earrings in the first photo as well.


----------



## Purrsey

Pic sharing and please pardon my nails as this is the first i tried glue tabs on my pressed-on. Many air bubbles oops haha. 

Supple in sz 14. My love is 15. 



Medium Bangle in sz 14. 



Sm Bangle in sz 15 (not my size as they run out of 14).


----------



## babypanda

Purrsey said:


> Pic sharing and please pardon my nails as this is the first i tried glue tabs on my pressed-on. Many air bubbles oops haha.
> 
> Supple in sz 14. My love is 15.
> View attachment 5161112
> 
> 
> Medium Bangle in sz 14.
> View attachment 5161113
> 
> 
> Sm Bangle in sz 15 (not my size as they run out of 14).
> View attachment 5161114


Thanks for sharing. On the pix we can’t really tell the difference between the supple and bangle. Which one did you prefer?


----------



## Purrsey

babypanda said:


> Thanks for sharing. On the pix we can’t really tell the difference between the supple and bangle. Which one did you prefer?


Welcome. 
I would prefer the classic bangle style. As the supple is flexi, with an apparent width, it flips on my wrist at part of the bracelet thus at moments it looks twisted. Not sure if it's sizing issue but I tried on the smallest and I don't think I can go beyond that size.


----------



## Purrsey

I was deciding between on ring or index. In small. 



On ring, which I feel it's more me. 





On index. I was exploring to getting a Cartier ring (either this or juc) to wear on my index but after trying, I'm sure I prefer on ring. 




I asked to try the medium. Does it look too much on me?


----------



## babypanda

Purrsey said:


> I was deciding between on ring or index. In small.
> View attachment 5161143
> 
> 
> On ring, which I feel it's more me.
> View attachment 5161144
> 
> 
> On index. I was exploring to getting a Cartier ring (either this or juc) to wear on my index but after trying, I'm sure I prefer on ring.
> 
> View attachment 5161145
> View attachment 5161146
> 
> 
> I asked to try the medium. Does it look too much on me?
> View attachment 5161147
> View attachment 5161148


I think the medium is nicer for the ring finger. More substantial. I prefer the small on the index finger
You have beautiful hands and all the pieces look very elegant on you. Good luck deciding


----------



## Frivole88

Purrsey said:


> I was deciding between on ring or index. In small.
> View attachment 5161143
> 
> 
> On ring, which I feel it's more me.
> View attachment 5161144
> 
> 
> On index. I was exploring to getting a Cartier ring (either this or juc) to wear on my index but after trying, I'm sure I prefer on ring.
> 
> View attachment 5161145
> View attachment 5161146
> 
> 
> I asked to try the medium. Does it look too much on me?
> View attachment 5161147
> View attachment 5161148



Imo, the small clash ring looks perfect on you. I wear mine on the middle and index finger. I have the same dilemma with the medium clash, it looks chunky and overwhelming on my petite finger.


----------



## Purrsey

I was adviced by the SA to size up for ring for medium.


----------



## Purrsey

kristinlorraine said:


> Imo, the small clash ring looks perfect on you. I wear mine on the middle and index finger. I have the same dilemma with the medium clash, it looks chunky and overwhelming on my petite finger.





babypanda said:


> I think the medium is nicer for the ring finger. More substantial. I prefer the small on the index finger
> You have beautiful hands and all the pieces look very elegant on you. Good luck deciding



Thank you; I'll put these in considerations. 

To add on, the clash ring is surprisingly comfortable to wear. It is soft in its own way.


----------



## Yes I did!

Purrsey said:


> I was deciding between on ring or index. In small.
> View attachment 5161143
> 
> 
> On ring, which I feel it's more me.
> View attachment 5161144
> 
> View attachment 5161154
> 
> 
> On index. I was exploring to getting a Cartier ring (either this or juc) to wear on my index but after trying, I'm sure I prefer on ring.
> 
> View attachment 5161145
> 
> 
> I asked to try the medium. Does it look too much on me?
> View attachment 5161147
> View attachment 5161148


I really like the small clash ring on you. It matches better with the love bracelet. Agree ring finger too. They look lovely on you


----------



## Purrsey

Still no news on YG?
I've been looking at my photos. I think I cannot on the color difference in reference to my YG bracelet. I always thought Cartier RG and YG are not pronounced in difference but I do now. So yeah, I'm a true blue yellow gold (that's a party of colors!). 

Something I suddenly remember - for the bracelet, I feel it doesn't sit very well with my reg love. I remember I kept tugging the clash up and down against my love, apparently trying to sit them together "properly". But I didn't try long enough to validate.

Are clash and love shaped differently? Or maybe it's sizing issue. The clash is one size down.


----------



## babypanda

Purrsey said:


> Still no news on YG?
> I've been looking at my photos. I think I cannot on the color difference in reference to my YG bracelet. I always thought Cartier RG and YG are not pronounced in difference but I do now. So yeah, I'm a true blue yellow gold (that's a party of colors!).
> 
> Something I suddenly remember - for the bracelet, I feel it doesn't sit very well with my reg love. I remember I kept tugging the clash up and down against my love, apparently trying to sit them together "properly". But I didn't try long enough to validate.
> 
> Are clash and love shaped differently? Or maybe it's sizing issue. The clash is one size down.


Hi. The love and clash will only sit properly aligned if you go down 2 sizes in the clash. I had the same issue. My love is 18, the clash 17 was a bit bigger and kept moving over the love. Size 16 was perfectly aligned.


----------



## cwhit

More new stuff coming!


----------



## Purrsey

babypanda said:


> Hi. The love and clash will only sit properly aligned if you go down 2 sizes in the clash. I had the same issue. My love is 18, the clash 17 was a bit bigger and kept moving over the love. Size 16 was perfectly aligned.


Thanks for explaining. In this case I think clash will not work for me IF I want to stack. Nevertheless, I'll pray for YG to come if ever.


----------



## purseluv

These look to be some pieces from the new collection. Thoughts?


----------



## cwhit

purseluv said:


> These look to be some pieces from the new collection. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5168638
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168640



First impression - “Clash meets Panthere”
..because of the black and white. I think I’d have to see them on. They’re very extravagant. I also saw these photos on IG. And Cartier had a teaser video today


----------



## Purrsey

Don't have a lifestyle for it.


----------



## Rulho07

I can’t even imagine the price for those pieces… 
Love them all by the way.


----------



## scheurin

Tried the flexible Clash bracelet today. My God, this is *really* flexible and does not make these weird clicks like the standard rigid one.  If you need a Clash - go for this one.

Unfortunately not my personal style ...


----------



## Purrsey

Reading start of this thread, many "disapproval" of Clash. 

But Clash had me at hello. 
Clash did it for me (after Classic love bracelet which I was hoping to own for years). 

It's edgy (not my kind of style in its full purity, like JUC) but has femininity added. So, I'm sold. 

I'll be adding to my Cartier a clash. And I'll wait for it to tarnish. Lol! 
(No brainer for me if it comes in YG).


----------



## Purrsey

And of course not to mention Clash offers comfort (at least for me the ring) and clever intricacy. It's a nice bundle that works for me personally.


----------



## Yodabest

I have the clash and love it. I don’t think it’s one of those bracelets that warrants overthinking. Buy the bracelet. Wear the bracelet. Love the bracelet.


----------



## gagabag

Loving this clash necklace, so understated!


----------



## Purrsey

Have purchased the Clash ring (was trying out at Bvlgari and Cartier and i'm still sold on Clash).
I'll post again soon


----------



## SabiLyn

Hi does anyone have a photo of clash bracelet stacked with 2 regular loves? I recently sold my SM PG love because I didn’t like how three looked like a thick block but I like to have three bracelets. wondering how clash would look If anyone has clash + 2 reg love a tack I’d appreciate seeing a photo!


----------



## Yodabest

SabiLyn said:


> Hi does anyone have a photo of clash bracelet stacked with 2 regular loves? I recently sold my SM PG love because I didn’t like how three looked like a thick block but I like to have three bracelets. wondering how clash would look If anyone has clash + 2 reg love a tack I’d appreciate seeing a photo!



a regular and small ok? I’ll take a pic later if so


----------



## Purrsey

SabiLyn said:


> Hi does anyone have a photo of clash bracelet stacked with 2 regular loves? I recently sold my SM PG love because I didn’t like how three looked like a thick block but I like to have three bracelets. wondering how clash would look If anyone has clash + 2 reg love a tack I’d appreciate seeing a photo!



Hers is medium clash - so something to take note in ratio to the regular Love.
I like Clash and am still thinking if I should get the bracelet too (have the ring). But I won't stack with my Loves on my right hand, as don't find them stack well together in terms of sizing.

So I have been wondering if it's too much if I wear my reg love and sm pave on right and clash on my left? (My left has clash ring and VCA sweet Alhambra bracelet single flower). And I dont really wear watch.

I'm still unsure, especially I don't like the hassle of removing jewellery on daily basis nor changed out


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Had anybody seen the new clash ring?!?! Any intel??


----------



## Cool Breeze

lvjunkyxo said:


> Had anybody seen the new clash ring?!?! Any intel??


I’m not sure how that would feel on the finger(?). I’m curious, too.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

More photos from the store display today


----------



## Rulho07

lvjunkyxo said:


> Had anybody seen the new clash ring?!?! Any intel??


I saw it in Instagram and… I don’t get it. Little balls INSIDE the ring?


----------



## purseluv

I saw this at the Cartier exhibit. I would
be curious how it looks and sits on the finger.


----------



## Purrsey

It looks the "beads" on the inner rim do move (as with the design of Clash). And also kinda like they'll activate the "acupuncture" spots on the finger.
That aside, I'm curious on the comfort and how it sits on the finger. I'm actually having some doubts if this is even a ring


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Ya it’s definitely a ring I actually really like the new design very architectural it’s probably a lot nicer on.. edgy vibe  I heard there coming out with a bracelet as well can’t wait to see more pictures


----------



## ffflyin

Purrsey said:


> Hers is medium clash - so something to take note in ratio to the regular Love.
> I like Clash and am still thinking if I should get the bracelet too (have the ring). But I won't stack with my Loves on my right hand, as don't find them stack well together in terms of sizing.
> 
> So I have been wondering if it's too much if I wear my reg love and sm pave on right and clash on my left? (My left has clash ring and VCA sweet Alhambra bracelet single flower). And I dont really wear watch.
> 
> I'm still unsure, especially I don't like the hassle of removing jewellery on daily basis nor changed out
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176527


Sorry really random, love your phone case -- where is it from!

Also I don't think it's too much to wear the clash on a separate hand and the loves on the other. In fact my personal opinion is that the clash doesn't stack well (aesthetically anyway) with the loves and may look better on the other hand. I might play around with the rings though and wear them all on one hand or the other...


----------



## Purrsey

ffflyin said:


> Sorry really random, love your phone case -- where is it from!
> 
> Also I don't think it's too much to wear the clash on a separate hand and the loves on the other. In fact my personal opinion is that the clash doesn't stack well (aesthetically anyway) with the loves and may look better on the other hand. I might play around with the rings though and wear them all on one hand or the other...


Oh dear that pic is not me. I was quoting someone with a mod shot i found from IG. 

I do find too Clash looks good alone or stack with something more symmetrically matchy. I have a sapphire 18k ring (astrology purpose) that has similar symmetry to Clash; maybe that's why i am drawn to Clash.


----------



## ffflyin

Purrsey said:


> Oh dear that pic is not me. I was quoting someone with a mod shot i found from IG.
> 
> I do find too Clash looks good alone or stack with something more symmetrically matchy. I have a sapphire 18k ring (astrology purpose) that has similar symmetry to Clash; maybe that's why i am drawn to Clash.


Oh no! That's my mistake haha. Sorry for that.

Yes I do agree with you re the Clash... same sentiments here  the Love and JUC are all statement though in a simple way I feel. The Clash is statement in a little more "extra" way and personally prefer it alone / not yet found something that is symmetrically similar! If you ever have any ideas do share please


----------



## Purrsey

ffflyin said:


> Oh no! That's my mistake haha. Sorry for that.
> 
> Yes I do agree with you re the Clash... same sentiments here  the Love and JUC are all statement though in a simple way I feel. The Clash is statement in a little more "extra" way and personally prefer it alone / not yet found something that is symmetrically similar! If you ever have any ideas do share please


No worries at all haha.
Nice to meet kindred souls .

These are the kind of rings I like. Not overly dainty/classic, with alot of lines (plus they elongate the finger!).  As such, I find Clash ring mirrors that. And I find rounded gems won't really go well with clash.
Not sure if I'm talking sense but that's just what works for me!


----------



## nicole0612

Here are some photos of the new clash ring from IG. Credit to the posting account. It shows what it looks like when worn. He says it is comfortable…


----------



## vivaciousbev1

pikanmu said:


> A couple more clash pictures. Love this line!
> View attachment 5145443
> View attachment 5145444


Love the way you stack! Is your clash ring the medium?


----------



## Purrsey

nicole0612 said:


> Here are some photos of the new clash ring from IG. Credit to the posting account. It shows what it looks like when worn. He says it is comfortable…


Thanks for sharing. Oh at close look the ring does away with the pokey parts where it has contacts with other fingers.


----------



## Purrsey

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Love the way you stack! Is your clash ring the medium?


Not owner of that beautiful hand, but I'd say that's definitely a medium. Makes a nice statement! Love it.
Mine is the small which I wear on my ring finger so personally I prefer it in small.


----------



## Ylesiya

nicole0612 said:


> Here are some photos of the new clash ring from IG. Credit to the posting account. It shows what it looks like when worn. He says it is comfortable…



OMG are they completely insane there?!!
Looks like some sort of BDSM accessory, not jewellery!


----------



## fitri_hamzah

I really love the ring! I think it’s so edgy and a great statement piece for my index finger


----------



## cartierloverjs

Help please - for those of you who have the clash ring - how do you like it stacking with another ring? I am considering getting a diamond band now to stack with the clash ring (still waiting stubbornly for the yellow gold version) down the road in my ring finger. Which one do you think will look better with the clash? Maillon panthere or Erincelle? TIA!


----------



## fitri_hamzah

cartierloverjs said:


> Help please - for those of you who have the clash ring - how do you like it stacking with another ring? I am considering getting a diamond band now to stack with the clash ring (still waiting stubbornly for the yellow gold version) down the road in my ring finger. Which one do you think will look better with the clash? Maillon panthere or Erincelle? TIA!



I personally think the clash ring is outstanding by itself. I've tried stacking with a diamond stud ring, a diamond overall ring and/or a wedding band and found that clash solo is much more gorgeous


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Purrsey said:


> Not owner of that beautiful hand, but I'd say that's definitely a medium. Makes a nice statement! Love it.
> Mine is the small which I wear on my ring finger so personally I prefer it in small.
> View attachment 5179997


It definitely looks amazing on you in the small on your ring finger! I was debating between the medium and small forever…but when with the medium since I like a statement piece.


----------



## Purrsey

cartierloverjs said:


> Help please - for those of you who have the clash ring - how do you like it stacking with another ring? I am considering getting a diamond band now to stack with the clash ring (still waiting stubbornly for the yellow gold version) down the road in my ring finger. Which one do you think will look better with the clash? Maillon panthere or Erincelle? TIA!



I like how clash ring sits on her own on me.  She stands out that way.
Hope to see stacking pic when you've decided!


----------



## scheurin

Anyone visited their L.A. exhibition?


----------



## purseluv

scheurin said:


> Anyone visited their L.A. exhibition?



I have. It's fun and worth a trip. And made me want a Clash--it worked, I guess!


----------



## Purrsey

purseluv said:


> I have. It's fun and worth a trip. And made me want a Clash--it worked, I guess!


What did you get dear?


----------



## purseluv

Purrsey said:


> What did you get dear?



They weren’t selling anything at the exhibit, but now I want a Clash ring and bracelet! Wish it came in YG.


----------



## Purrsey

purseluv said:


> They weren’t selling anything at the exhibit, but now I want a Clash ring and bracelet! Wish it came in YG.


Likewise i wanted YG but i reckon i love Clash too much. Actually Cartier PG is very subtle.  I love my clash just the same now YG or PG.


----------



## cartierloverjs

Purrsey said:


> Likewise i wanted YG but i reckon i love Clash too much. Actually Cartier PG is very subtle.  I love my clash just the same now YG or PG.


I am almost ready to accept yellow gold! Clash is just too irresistible! The bracelet, the ring and the earrings. Luckily I still have other pieces that I can work on this year.


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> Thanks dear! I tried wearing them on either way and there seems to be no difference, so I guess the pair could be worn however, which is good for someone like me


I just got my Clash earrings and I am laughing at my previous advice about right and left sides! I thought they would be like the Love hoops with angled/slanted posts (which makes them face away or toward the face more or less), but the Clash does not have that! So I do think the right and left Clash earring are interchangeable.


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> I just got my Clash earrings and I am laughing at my previous advice about right and left sides! I thought they would be like the Love hoops with angled/slanted posts (which makes them face away or toward the face more or less), but the Clash does not have that! So I do think the right and left Clash earring are interchangeable.


It’s great, right?
I haven’t been wearing them recently though as my mask keep getting tangled with them


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> It’s great, right?
> I haven’t been wearing them recently though as my mask keep getting tangled with them


Yes! They are substantial and beautiful, but not too heavy. I am so glad I did not go with the large size, because I think those would weigh down my ears too much. I love that they are interchangeable! One less thing to think about


----------



## nicole0612

Clash Earrings


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> Clash Earrings


Beautiful!
They blended well with the RG sweets! Are they close, irl?
I struggle with RG with my skin tone and Cartier suits as it’s not very bright. I passed on the Guilloche/Carnelian but the sweet motifs are very tempting


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> Beautiful!
> They blended well with the RG sweets! Are they close, irl?
> I struggle with RG with my skin tone and Cartier suits as it’s not very bright. I passed on the Guilloche/Carnelian but the sweet motifs are very tempting


I cannot do VCA RG right next to my face other than pave, but Cartier RG is ok on me. I never tried other RG VCA after the earrings looked awful on me, but then I got the RG pave pendant and it looked great, and the RG sweets look nice also…and I got the RG/carnelian 20 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet (also have pave/GMOP 2 motif earrings), so I think certain pieces can work! I thought that the Clash earrings would be ok with the RG VCA because I had the bracelet and have the ring also, so I knew they were chameleons between RG and YG.


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> I cannot do VCA RG right next to my face other than pave, but Cartier RG is ok on me. I never tried other RG VCA after the earrings looked awful on me, but then I got the RG pave pendant and it looked great, and the RG sweets look nice also…and I got the RG/carnelian 20 motif necklace and 5 motif bracelet (also have pave/GMOP 2 motif earrings), so I think certain pieces can work! I thought that the Clash earrings would be ok with the RG VCA because I had the bracelet and have the ring also, so I knew they were chameleons between RG and YG.


Yeah, I struggle with RG. I couldn’t get the 10motif RG to work but maybe these tiny sweets might. The RG guilloche/carnelian looked too harsh and bright on me. Thanks for the inspo.


----------



## Purrsey

So interesting to read about RG maybe it deserves her own thread haa. Seems like different brands' RG has different effect on us.

I have only tried on a few brands RG since I'm new to fine jewellery.

Cartier - looks good! It's not too "hard".

Chaumet - I have the ring and I must  say it's the prettiest RG on me.

Bvlgari - I think I cannot accept their RG.

VCA - haven't tried! Only have their YG.


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> Clash Earrings



You wear everything so well.


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> You wear everything so well.


Thank you my friend! These necklaces have become my uniform for the whole week! I’m so glad you encouraged me to add the sweet 16 again! The clash line really matches so much and adds a little edge to the dainty pieces.


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you my friend! These necklaces have become my uniform for the whole week! I’m so glad you encouraged me to add the sweet 16 again! The clash line really matches so much and adds a little edge to the dainty pieces.



So glad you went for it! And I agree - the Clash line does match quite well. I love the edginess it adds to VCA's whimsical vibe.


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> So glad you went for it! And I agree - the Clash line does match quite well. I love the edginess it adds to VCA's whimsical vibe.


So true; Cartier and VCA work so well together. Lucky and also dangerous for us!


----------



## SabiLyn

At first was unsure about size difference but now clash   beautiful.     love off to nyc for screw enhancing. Rainbow had it already.


----------



## Xaerahh

Dear clash lovers,
After reading this thread I was totally convinced to get the clash! And I love it! It looks great on its own, so substantial, understated yet so much detail to it! It’s one of those pieces that if you know, you know.. and I love that! I love it even more than my love bracelet ( controversial I know!) and it’s much more comfortable! Mine is the small model, and I love both yellow gold and rose gold so Cartier’s rose gold works so well for me, makes me feel like I’m gettting two colours for the price of one 
Sharing pics next to my humble VCA but I think I’ll wear it on its own for now


----------



## Yodabest

Xaerahh said:


> Dear clash lovers,
> After reading this thread I was totally convinced to get the clash! And I love it! It looks great on its own, so substantial, understated yet so much detail to it! It’s one of those pieces that if you know, you know.. and I love that! I love it even more than my love bracelet ( controversial I know!) and it’s much more comfortable! Mine is the small model, and I love both yellow gold and rose gold so Cartier’s rose gold works so well for me, makes me feel like I’m gettting two colours for the price of one
> Sharing pics next to my humble VCA but I think I’ll wear it on its own for now



I love it with the VCA!


----------



## Cat Fondler

SabiLyn said:


> At first was unsure about size difference but now clash   beautiful.     love off to nyc for screw enhancing. Rainbow had it already.


Beautiful! May I ask your wrist size and size of both bracelets? I have a 17 love and debating on the Clash size—either 15 or 16. I would have to order on line but can easily make an exchange.


----------



## Purrsey

Cat Fondler said:


> Beautiful! May I ask your wrist size and size of both bracelets? I have a 17 love and debating on the Clash size—either 15 or 16. I would have to order on line but can easily make an exchange.


Oh i thought you've got your clash bracelet! Or was it necklace?

The bracelet is still in my radar.


----------



## Purrsey

Xaerahh said:


> Dear clash lovers,
> After reading this thread I was totally convinced to get the clash! And I love it! It looks great on its own, so substantial, understated yet so much detail to it! It’s one of those pieces that if you know, you know.. and I love that! I love it even more than my love bracelet ( controversial I know!) and it’s much more comfortable! Mine is the small model, and I love both yellow gold and rose gold so Cartier’s rose gold works so well for me, makes me feel like I’m gettting two colours for the price of one
> Sharing pics next to my humble VCA but I think I’ll wear it on its own for now


I think you've captured the beauty of clash. Love it on you.


----------



## smiley03

Xaerahh said:


> Dear clash lovers,
> After reading this thread I was totally convinced to get the clash! And I love it! It looks great on its own, so substantial, understated yet so much detail to it! It’s one of those pieces that if you know, you know.. and I love that! I love it even more than my love bracelet ( controversial I know!) and it’s much more comfortable! Mine is the small model, and I love both yellow gold and rose gold so Cartier’s rose gold works so well for me, makes me feel like I’m gettting two colours for the price of one
> Sharing pics next to my humble VCA but I think I’ll wear it on its own for now


I love your bracelet stack!   Is that the VCA rose gold vintage alhambra? I'm thinking of adding that bracelet to this stack:


----------



## SabiLyn

Cat Fondler said:


> Beautiful! May I ask your wrist size and size of both bracelets? I have a 17 love and debating on the Clash size—either 15 or 16. I would have to order on line but can easily make an exchange.


my loves are 18. Clash is 17. I tried the 16 but it was quite tight. Like couldn’t move on my wrist at all. And I got the small model.


----------



## oceanz22

Has anyone seen this new (I believe so) earrings in store? Curious to know how it looks when worn.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Purrsey said:


> Oh i thought you've got your clash bracelet! Or was it necklace?
> 
> The bracelet is still in my radar.


I did get the necklace and love it. Haven’t yet pulled the trigger on the bracelet but I’m seriously considering it!


----------



## Purrsey

oceanz22 said:


> Has anyone seen this new (I believe so) earrings in store? Curious to know how it looks when worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195374


I love the look of it! Hope to see mod shots soon,


----------



## mmiller769

Does anyone have mod shots of their clash with a YG JUC (preferably one with diamonds)? I’m curious how the colors look together


----------



## Xaerahh

smiley03 said:


> I love your bracelet stack!   Is that the VCA rose gold vintage alhambra? I'm thinking of adding that bracelet to this stack:
> 
> View attachment 5195260


Thank you so much! Mine is actually the sweet Alhambra 6 motif in RG. It looks super pink next to the clash! I love your stack your 5 motif looks so beautiful!


----------



## smiley03

Xaerahh said:


> Thank you so much! Mine is actually the sweet Alhambra 6 motif in RG. It looks super pink next to the clash! I love your stack your 5 motif looks so beautiful!


It's really pretty! Enjoy! Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Roses&Lillies

oceanz22 said:


> Has anyone seen this new (I believe so) earrings in store? Curious to know how it looks when worn.


Oh, look what I found on Cartier Singapore (non of these though on EU sites) https://www.cartier.sg/en-sg/collec...rings/b8301444-clash-de-cartier-earrings.html
- there some modshots over there. However it actually seems to be sold as a single earring. Is quite large. Also seems heavy judging by how the model’s ear looks 
I was really hoping they’d expand the Clash collection! (not, couph couph, the New Clash Un/Limited route though, ahem) I’m really really waiting for stud earrings. Hope they make small Clash studs sometime in the near future . Releasing my wishes into the universe here


----------



## cartierloverjs

Roses&Lillies said:


> Oh, look what I found on Cartier Singapore (non of these though on EU sites) https://www.cartier.sg/en-sg/collec...rings/b8301444-clash-de-cartier-earrings.html
> - there some modshots over there. However it actually seems to be sold as a single earring. Is quite large. Also seems heavy judging by how the model’s ear looks
> I was really hoping they’d expand the Clash collection! (not, couph couph, the New Clash Un/Limited route though, ahem) I’m really really waiting for stud earrings. Hope they make small Clash studs sometime in the near future . Releasing my wishes into the universe here


I was also hoping they can make Clash studs! I find myself wearing small earrings the most!


----------



## runningbird

cartierloverjs said:


> Help please - for those of you who have the clash ring - how do you like it stacking with another ring? I am considering getting a diamond band now to stack with the clash ring (still waiting stubbornly for the yellow gold version) down the road in my ring finger. Which one do you think will look better with the clash? Maillon panthere or Erincelle? TIA!



I vote for the Maillon ring. I stack the clash ring with the Just un Clou ring, both small.  I love it!


----------



## Purrsey

runningbird said:


> I vote for the Maillon ring. I stack the clash ring with the Just un Clou ring, both small.  I love it!


May I see a mod shot pretty please?


----------



## oceanz22

Roses&Lillies said:


> Oh, look what I found on Cartier Singapore (non of these though on EU sites) https://www.cartier.sg/en-sg/collec...rings/b8301444-clash-de-cartier-earrings.html
> - there some modshots over there. However it actually seems to be sold as a single earring. Is quite large. Also seems heavy judging by how the model’s ear looks
> I was really hoping they’d expand the Clash collection! (not, couph couph, the New Clash Un/Limited route though, ahem) I’m really really waiting for stud earrings. Hope they make small Clash studs sometime in the near future . Releasing my wishes into the universe here



my SA in SG mentioned it is not in store yet. Seem like a single piece.Clash stud will be nice!


----------



## runningbird

Purrsey said:


> May I see a mod shot pretty please?


Absolutely.  (Excuse the nails, I just had gel removed) what’s cool is the Clash is a rose gold that was intended to blend with either gold or rose. The Just is YG.  I also have the small clash necklace.  Beautiful piece.  Next on my list is the Clash bracelet.


----------



## cc_m

south-of-france said:


> One size down



Does the juste un clou bracelet overlaps the clash when you wear it this way?


----------



## Yodabest

Today’s stack. That clash


----------



## Purrsey

runningbird said:


> Absolutely.  (Excuse the nails, I just had gel removed) what’s cool is the Clash is a rose gold that was intended to blend with either gold or rose. The Just is YG.  I also have the small clash necklace.  Beautiful piece.  Next on my list is the Clash bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5199123


These stacking are really pretty. I'm sure you're happy looking down at your hands!


----------



## Purrsey

PC1984 said:


> Today’s stack. That clash


Stop trying to enable.
  
Looking so good on you!


----------



## Yodabest

Purrsey said:


> Stop trying to enable.
> 
> Looking so good on you!



Thank you!  The clash is like your favorite sweater, of the bracelet world. Easy, comfortable, and looks great with leggings


----------



## Frivole88

hi everyone, which clash bangle is better to wear alone or stack with regular juc with diamonds? small or medium size?


----------



## south-of-france

cc_m said:


> Does the juste un clou bracelet overlaps the clash when you wear it this way?


No


----------



## Purrsey

I don't have many rings to begin with but clash is my fav ring by far. Because its edgy yet feminine at the same time. It's weighty but so comfy to wear. That's a bonus.


----------



## cc_m

south-of-france said:


> No



Sorry, my question should have been if the clash will overlap the juste un clou, not the other way. The clash looks bigger and not flush since you only went down one size. I’m planning to purchase the same thing but afraid if it crosses over, it will cause a lot of scratches.


----------



## south-of-france

cc_m said:


> Sorry, my question should have been if the clash will overlap the juste un clou, not the other way. The clash looks bigger and not flush since you only went down one size. I’m planning to purchase the same thing but afraid if it crosses over, it will cause a lot of scratches.


Still no. The Clash is higher and aligns on the inside pretty well. I’ve never seen them overlap.


----------



## cc_m

south-of-france said:


> Still no. The Clash is higher and aligns on the inside pretty well. I’ve never seen them overlap.



That’s good to hear. Thanks!


----------



## stefaniejill

Just got the medium clash ring and am loving it!


----------



## Fashforward

Here are pics of my clash pieces - thin ring (I stack it with my diamond rose gold wedding bands)- and medium bangle.


----------



## Fashforward

M


cc_m said:


> Does the juste un clou bracelet overlaps the clash when you wear it this way?


Mine doesn’t - I wear the head of the JUC next to the clash


----------



## Fashforward

PC1984 said:


> Today’s stack. That clash


Is that the thinner clash or the medium?


----------



## Fashforward

P


kristinlorraine said:


> hi everyone, which clash bangle is better to wear alone or stack with regular juc with diamonds? small or medium size?


Personally, prefer the medium for stacking with JUC or wearing it alone. It’s more substantial. The thin one is nice but I felt didn’t stand out as much especially when worn alone. Thinner is nicer with love bracelets.


----------



## Yodabest

Fashforward said:


> Is that the thinner clash or the medium?



this is the smaller version


----------



## Fashforward

PC1984 said:


> this is the smaller version


Thanks! It’s beautiful


----------



## chinchin0710

Hello,

can someone help me with the sizing for the small clash ring please? I wear size 55 in the love ring (thick one) for my index finger, should I size down 1 or 2 size for the small clash? I want to be able to wear it on my index and middle finger. I can’t go and try it in the store so have to order online.

Thanks so much!


----------



## nicole0612

chinchin0710 said:


> Hello,
> 
> can someone help me with the sizing for the small clash ring please? I wear size 55 in the love ring (thick one) for my index finger, should I size down 1 or 2 size for the small clash? I want to be able to wear it on my index and middle finger. I can’t go and try it in the store so have to order online.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I sized down one for the small clash ring vs thick love, but it is still slightly looser than the Love due to the construction.


----------



## Fashforward

Purrsey said:


> I love the look of it! Hope to see mod shots soon,


I tried them on but didn’t take a pic as they were too heavy for me. I wore them for one minute and started getting a headache but I also can’t handle very heavy earrings. They are super beautiful though!


----------



## Fashforward

cartierloverjs said:


> Help please - for those of you who have the clash ring - how do you like it stacking with another ring? I am considering getting a diamond band now to stack with the clash ring (still waiting stubbornly for the yellow gold version) down the road in my ring finger. Which one do you think will look better with the clash? Maillon panthere or Erincelle? TIA!


Posted this but reposting as I love stacking it with diamond bands.


----------



## Perli

Bought this beauty about two weeks ago, its the small Clash size 16. Tried size 15 as well, felt to snug. Now I‘m waiting for my birthday in december, won‘t unpack the bangle before. Thought I would get the medium size ring, but I‘ve always loved bangles more. Hubby as well loved the bangle more and now he‘s admiring my patience for not unpacking. Well, we‘ll see…


----------



## Cat Fondler

Perli said:


> Bought this beauty about two weeks ago, its the small Clash size 16. Tried size 15 as well, felt to snug. Now I‘m waiting for my birthday in december, won‘t unpack the bangle before. Thought I would get the medium size ring, but I‘ve always loved bangles more. Hubby as well loved the bangle more and now he‘s admiring my patience for not unpacking. Well, we‘ll see…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207584


Nice! Looks great on you. What size is your wrist?


----------



## chinchin0710

nicole0612 said:


> I sized down one for the small clash ring vs thick love, but it is still slightly looser than the Love due to the construction.



thank you . I just placed the order,1 size down. Hopefully it will fit.


----------



## lulu212121

Fashforward said:


> Posted this but reposting as I love stacking it with diamond bands.


That looks gorgeous


----------



## wenlet

I hated this collection when it first came out and tried on the bracelet at the boutique, but I’ve been watching Korean drama It’s Okay not to be Okay and the main character wears the small clash ring on her pointer finger in most episodes so it’s growing on me because it looks pretty in movement on her finger.
Still not into the bracelet though, just not my thing.


----------



## iamraccoon

amour.deluxe said:


> clash is my favorite ❤


Beautiful! May I ask is this the small or medium size clash?


----------



## iamraccoon

adore1220 said:


> Adding my combos for reference, and size breakdown is as follows:
> 
> YG Love: 17
> YG JUC: 16
> Clash: 15
> 
> Clash is my favorite! I’m looking to add a diamond bangle or tennis bracelet to my stack as well.
> 
> View attachment 5104213
> View attachment 5104214
> View attachment 5104215
> View attachment 5104216


This is amazing. is this the small or medium clash ?


----------



## lxrac

wenlet said:


> I hated this collection when it first came out and tried on the bracelet at the boutique, but I’ve been watching Korean drama It’s Okay not to be Okay and the main character wears the small clash ring on her pointer finger in most episodes so it’s growing on me because it looks pretty in movement on her finger.
> Still not into the bracelet though, just not my thing.



Same here I was a baffled with the design when it first came out. But when I saw it in person at the store I was captivated. I'm saving up for a ring and the matching bracelet.


----------



## Perli

Cat Fondler said:


> Nice! Looks great on you. What size is your wrist?



If I measure where the wristbones are its 15,2 cm. Thats where the Clash size 15 was uncomfortable. Its my right hand/wrist, where I often change my bracelets. My JUC is size 16 as well and its perfect for that wrist. On the left side I wear a Love size 16. I guess like so many of us I‘m inbetween sizes.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Perli said:


> If I measure where the wristbones are its 15,2 cm. Thats where the Clash size 15 was uncomfortable. Its my right hand/wrist, where I often change my bracelets. My JUC is size 16 as well and its perfect for that wrist. On the left side I wear a Love size 16. I guess like so many of us I‘m inbetween sizes.


Thanks for your reply. Measurement at my wrist bone is 15.1 cm, so I‘m in a similar situation. I just ordered a 15 small Clash so we shall see. I had tried a 16 in the boutique and it was a little big, so like you I may be between sizes. (I wear a 17 love classic.) I will also try it on my left wrist which is 14.9 cm (today, anyways), so that could be a possibility. Luckily I will have 30 days to decide. Currently I’m wearing a small love yg 17 on that wrist so that might be a good pairing (the love is loose).


----------



## chinchin0710

nicole0612 said:


> I sized down one for the small clash ring vs thick love, but it is still slightly looser than the Love due to the construction.



I just received the small clash ring today, such a beautiful and substantial piece. Sadly it’s kinda loose on both my index and middle fingers. Can’t wait to receive the size 53 next week and saving up for the bangle now .


----------



## HermesNovice

Hi, may I ask which size is better for stacking?  Does the small model have the same width as the regular love/JUC?


----------



## Purrsey

HermesNovice said:


> Hi, may I ask which size is better for stacking?  Does the small model have the same width as the regular love/JUC?


So i read that the clash bracelet is preferred to be 2 sizes down from reg love for perfect stacking.


----------



## babypanda

Purrsey said:


> So i read that the clash bracelet is preferred to be 2 sizes down from reg love for perfect stacking.


Yes that's right. To have the clash bracelet sit flush near the love bracelet and not overlap, it needs to be 2 sizes down. BUT this only works if your love bracelet is a loser fit. For those who chose the tight fit on the love, 2 sizes down in the clash will be uncomfortable.


----------



## HermesNovice

Thanks @Purrsey and @babypanda. Which model will be good for stacking: small or medium model? So far, I seem most people stacking with the small model. Is it because the medium model is wide?


----------



## babypanda

HermesNovice said:


> Thanks @Purrsey and @babypanda. Which model will be good for stacking: small or medium model? So far, I seem most people stacking with the small model. Is it because the medium model is wide?


I personally only tried the small and found it well balanced with the small and regular love. Can’t speak for the medium size


----------



## chinchin0710

babypanda said:


> Here’s a picture of love 18 and clash 16. I also had to do 2 sizes down to have them sit flush together. The clash 17 looked much bigger than my love 18. Hope that helps.
> 
> View attachment 4804613


Hi babypanda,

Can I ask what is your wrist measurement at the wrist bone? Thank you


----------



## babypanda

chinchin0710 said:


> Hi babypanda,
> 
> Can I ask what is your wrist measurement at the wrist bone? Thank you


Of course! My wrist is 16 cm at the wrist bone. When I was buying my love (12 years ago) the SA recommended a love 17 and I opted to go for 18. So glad I did because I have gained 5 kg since. 
Now regarding the clash, I tried both 16 and 17 in store and at the time both the SA and I agreed that 17 looks too big next to the loves. I didn’t purchase the bracelet yet but when I am ready to I will want to try the 16 again and make sure it’s not too restrictive. Good luck deciding and please show us your stack when you do


----------



## Cat Fondler

Just got the size 15 Clash today! My loves are size 17, and a looser fit since my wrist is just under 15.5 cm. I tried a size 16 Clash a few months ago in a boutique while on vacation but hesitated because it just felt too loose and was wider than my loves, which I didn’t like. After reading lots of helpful posts here, I’m so glad I tried the smaller 15. I’ll wear it for a bit to make sure, but so far, so good! Very comfortable.


----------



## chinchin0710

babypanda said:


> Of course! My wrist is 16 cm at the wrist bone. When I was buying my love (12 years ago) the SA recommended a love 17 and I opted to go for 18. So glad I did because I have gained 5 kg since.
> Now regarding the clash, I tried both 16 and 17 in store and at the time both the SA and I agreed that 17 looks too big next to the loves. I didn’t purchase the bracelet yet but when I am ready to I will want to try the 16 again and make sure it’s not too restrictive. Good luck deciding and please show us your stack when you do



Thank you so much. I don’t have any bracelet yet so no stack . Your stack is my dream stack. I was hoping to add my first love bracelet this Christmas but now i’m not so sure anymore. The clash is just so beautiful and unique. I’ll have to wait until the boutique is open so I can go in and try both of them on. Wish I could afford both


----------



## babypanda

chinchin0710 said:


> Thank you so much. I don’t have any bracelet yet so no stack . Your stack is my dream stack. I was hoping to add my first love bracelet this Christmas but now i’m not so sure anymore. The clash is just so beautiful and unique. I’ll have to wait until the boutique is open so I can go in and try both of them on. Wish I could afford both


If I was starting today, I think I would go with the clash first. It’s such a statement piece on its own and isn’t as commonly seen as the love (yet). 
Just my 2 cents but you can’t go wrong either way


----------



## mocktail

chinchin0710 said:


> Thank you so much. I don’t have any bracelet yet so no stack . Your stack is my dream stack. I was hoping to add my first love bracelet this Christmas but now i’m not so sure anymore. The clash is just so beautiful and unique. I’ll have to wait until the boutique is open so I can go in and try both of them on. Wish I could afford both


Maybe you can get both eventually; just have to wait a while to save up again for the second? There are a couple of nice things about that:
1. You get to really enjoy the first one all by itself. And then when you eventually get the second, it's a new, additional dose of happiness.
2. Having a goal like saving up for another bracelet can help you stay focused financially and avoid wasting money and cluttering your home by buying things that you won't want long-term.

Good luck picking your first one!


----------



## lxrac

Cat Fondler said:


> Just got the size 15 Clash today! My loves are size 17, and a looser fit since my wrist is just under 15.5 cm. I tried a size 16 Clash a few months ago in a boutique while on vacation but hesitated because it just felt too loose and was wider than my loves, which I didn’t like. After reading lots of helpful posts here, I’m so glad I tried the smaller 15. I’ll wear it for a bit to make sure, but so far, so good! Very comfortable.



I'm size 17s on the love bangles. So you recommend going down 2 sizes on the clash bangle. Ok girl I'm taking down some notes.


----------



## Yodabest

lxrac said:


> I'm size 17s on the love bangles. So you recommend going down 2 sizes on the clash bangle. Ok girl I'm taking down some notes.



I’m size 17 in loves and wear a 16 in the clash. I suggest trying in person to see what fits best.


----------



## Cat Fondler

lxrac said:


> I'm size 17s on the love bangles. So you recommend going down 2 sizes on the clash bangle. Ok girl I'm taking down some notes.


If your loves fit on the looser size, then likely yes, 2 sizes down will have them align perfectly on the outside of the bracelets, but know the Clash will fit a tiny bit more snug than a love that is 2 sizes up. For me it feels like about half a size difference. If your love fits more on the snug side, then probably go with a Clash only 1 size down, as several have posted. One size down on the Clash makes it a bit wider than the love on the outside, since the Clash has a taller profile. Best to try them on of course. Let us know! Going on 24 hours with mine and still comfy


----------



## south-of-france

New Clash ring


----------



## Purrsey

Wow that looks big!


----------



## LexLV

Tried on the clash bracelet and wound up taking home the small version, it just felt more comfortable for everyday wear for me. Love!


----------



## chinchin0710

babypanda said:


> If I was starting today, I think I would go with the clash first. It’s such a statement piece on its own and isn’t as commonly seen as the love (yet).
> Just my 2 cents but you can’t go wrong either way



Thank you. I received the ring in the correct size today. Love it so much, so beautiful! I also love that it’s not completely rose gold or yellow gold. I’m seriously thinking about getting the clash bangle as my first bracelet purchase now. Do you know if the small clash ring and small clash bracelet have the same width?


----------



## chinchin0710

mocktail said:


> Maybe you can get both eventually; just have to wait a while to save up again for the second? There are a couple of nice things about that:
> 1. You get to really enjoy the first one all by itself. And then when you eventually get the second, it's a new, additional dose of happiness.
> 2. Having a goal like saving up for another bracelet can help you stay focused financially and avoid wasting money and cluttering your home by buying things that you won't want long-term.
> 
> Good luck picking your first one!



I love what you said. Thank you . I used to buy many nonbranded jewelry. They’re all lovely but I don’t find myself reaching for them anymore after a while. They’re also hard to resell in my case and all clutter now. I think i’ve decided on which bracelet i’m gonna get first, it’s the Clash. Can’t wait for the boutique to open so I can try it on. Tysm!


----------



## babypanda

chinchin0710 said:


> Thank you. I received the ring in the correct size today. Love it so much, so beautiful! I also love that it’s not completely rose gold or yellow gold. I’m seriously thinking about getting the clash bangle as my first bracelet purchase now. Do you know if the small clash ring and small clash bracelet have the same width?


That ring is gorgeous.  Congrats! I don’t know sorry! But maybe you can check the measurements on the cartier website? Many ladies here have both and can probably answer your question


----------



## MaggyH

chinchin0710 said:


> Thank you. I received the ring in the correct size today. Love it so much, so beautiful! I also love that it’s not completely rose gold or yellow gold. I’m seriously thinking about getting the clash bangle as my first bracelet purchase now. Do you know if the small clash ring and small clash bracelet have the same width?


Yes, they are both 6.4mm in width as per Cartier's website:
Clash de Cartier bracelet, small model, 18K rose gold. Width: 6.4mm 
Clash de Cartier ring, small model, 18K rose gold. Width: 6.4mm


----------



## BookishBlonde

I am seriously considering the Clash de Cartier necklace but I'm torn on whether to go with the small or medium model. If anyone here has the necklace, I would love to hear why you picked the size you did. Thank you!


----------



## Cat Fondler

BookishBlonde said:


> I am seriously considering the Clash de Cartier necklace but I'm torn on whether to go with the small or medium model. If anyone here has the necklace, I would love to hear why you picked the size you did. Thank you!


I chose the small. I am petite and for the price difference I didn’t even try the medium size, and from photos they don’t look that different in my opinion. I do like how the 2 sizes look layered together, however.


----------



## Yes I did!

BookishBlonde said:


> I am seriously considering the Clash de Cartier necklace but I'm torn on whether to go with the small or medium model. If anyone here has the necklace, I would love to hear why you picked the size you did. Thank you!



I chose the small. The difference between the two when worn didn’t seem reflect the difference in price imo. Here is a pic of the two side by side, I think the one on the left is medium and slightly thicker. I adore this necklace and wear it everyday (I prefer it by itself rather than layered but was wearing other necklaces in the store that day..)


----------



## MaggyH

Yes I did! said:


> I chose the small. The difference between the two when worn didn’t seem reflect the difference in price imo. Here is a pic of the two side by side, I think the one on the left is medium and slightly thicker. I adore this necklace and wear it everyday (I prefer it by itself rather than layered but was wearing other necklaces in the store that day..)


It looks so pretty on you! It will be perfect for layering


----------



## BookishBlonde

Yes I did! said:


> I chose the small. The difference between the two when worn didn’t seem reflect the difference in price imo. Here is a pic of the two side by side, I think the one on the left is medium and slightly thicker. I adore this necklace and wear it everyday (I prefer it by itself rather than layered but was wearing other necklaces in the store that day..)



Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing your photos, this is really helpful. I definitely feel like I should go with the small. I like that it can be worn alone or layered with other necklaces. It looks so beautiful on you!

I was going back and forth between a VCA Vintage Alhambra pendant in Malachite  & the Clash de Cartier necklace, but after reading about how sensitive Malachite is to water I think I've decided on the Cartier necklace. And you've helped me determine that the small size is best  

I live in Seattle where we get a lot of rain, and I want a necklace I feel safe wearing daily. I don't want to have to worry about my necklace getting ruined if I get caught in a downpour!


----------



## BookishBlonde

Cat Fondler said:


> I chose the small. I am petite and for the price difference I didn’t even try the medium size, and from photos they don’t look that different in my opinion. I do like how the 2 sizes look layered together, however.


I love the look of the necklaces layered together as well, though at this point I can't justify buying both  After looking at the photos online and reading your opinion, it seems like there really isn't much of a difference between the small and the medium. I think I will go with the small


----------



## runningbird

BookishBlonde said:


> I am seriously considering the Clash de Cartier necklace but I'm torn on whether to go with the small or medium model. If anyone here has the necklace, I would love to hear why you picked the size you did. Thank you!


I have the small clash necklace.  It’s really not that much of a noticeable difference in size from the medium.  It’s a stunning piece. You will love it.


----------



## mgoch

stefaniejill said:


> Just got the medium clash ring and am loving it!


gorgeous!!


----------



## mgoch

PC1984 said:


> Today’s stack. That clash


how are you liking your vca sweet butterfly?  i have the love cuff in rose gold with a pink sapphire in the middle, another rose gold bracelet and a very very tiny tennis bracelet.  thinking of adding the vca butterfly (or heart) to the stack!  Do you wear everyday?


----------



## Yodabest

mgoch said:


> how are you liking your vca sweet butterfly?  i have the love cuff in rose gold with a pink sapphire in the middle, another rose gold bracelet and a very very tiny tennis bracelet.  thinking of adding the vca butterfly (or heart) to the stack!  Do you wear everyday?



Sounds like a pretty stack! I love my butterfly. I don’t wear it everyday, but only because I have a collection of bracelets and like to switch up my stack day to day. It’s a dainty little piece and doesn’t stand out as much as a 5 motif, but I think it adds a little something and butterflies are so cheerful, who wouldn’t want to look at that on their wrist all day? 

Editing to add…. I also have the heart you mentioned. They’re both fun options, the heart adds some color.


----------



## mgoch

PC1984 said:


> Sounds like a pretty stack! I love my butterfly. I don’t wear it everyday, but only because I have a collection of bracelets and like to switch up my stack day to day. It’s a dainty little piece and doesn’t stand out as much as a 5 motif, but I think it adds a little something and butterflies are so cheerful, who wouldn’t want to look at that on their wrist all day?
> 
> Editing to add…. I also have the heart you mentioned. They’re both fun options, the heart adds some color.


Omg would love to see what the heart looks like with some of your bracelets or even with the butterfly (which is another option I’m considering- doing the heart and butterfly together on my left arm and leaving my right as is. If you have time to post any photos I would love!  Thank you so much for your reply!  And I agree about butterflies!!!!


----------



## hhh2021

BookishBlonde said:


> I am seriously considering the Clash de Cartier necklace but I'm torn on whether to go with the small or medium model. If anyone here has the necklace, I would love to hear why you picked the size you did. Thank you!


I was debating between the small and medium. I tried on both in store and compared them carefully. The difference is not big, but definitely noticeable. I prefer how the spikes appear more prominent in the medium model, and their proportions just look better IMO. Personally I really appreciate those nuances in design. I bought the medium in the end.


----------



## BookishBlonde

hhh2021 said:


> I was debating between the small and medium. I tried on both in store and compared them carefully. The difference is not big, but definitely noticeable. I prefer how the spikes appear more prominent in the medium model, and their proportions just look better IMO. Personally I really appreciate those nuances in design. I bought the medium in the end.



Thanks so much for sharing! I don't have a Cartier near me...I want to order the necklace as a gift to myself for meeting a personal goal...but part of me feels like I should wait until I can compare both sizes in store! I just don't know if I can be that patient


----------



## Yodabest

mgoch said:


> Omg would love to see what the heart looks like with some of your bracelets or even with the butterfly (which is another option I’m considering- doing the heart and butterfly together on my left arm and leaving my right as is. If you have time to post any photos I would love!  Thank you so much for your reply!  And I agree about butterflies!!!!


 You got it! Today escaped me but I’ll play around tomorrow and post some pics


----------



## Yodabest

BookishBlonde said:


> I am seriously considering the Clash de Cartier necklace but I'm torn on whether to go with the small or medium model. If anyone here has the necklace, I would love to hear why you picked the size you did. Thank you!



I just tried on both at the boutique. Between the two, i actually preferred the smaller one. I just liked the proportions better and where it sat on my neck. I also have the small model of the bracelet.

The difference is slight, but it’s definitely worth trying both at the boutique if you are able to just so if you do purchase, there’s no room for second guessing.


----------



## Gringach

I am being more and more seduced by the small Clash bracelet I have to say 
For those who have it, can you please let me know if it can be taken off easely every  day?
Many thanks


----------



## Yodabest

Gringach said:


> I am being more and more seduced by the small Clash bracelet I have to say
> For those who have it, can you please let me know if it can be taken off easely every  day?
> Many thanks



I take mine on and off most days of the week. I’ve had it nearly 2 years. Feels good as new still!


----------



## lulu212121

BookishBlonde said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! I don't have a Cartier near me...I want to order the necklace as a gift to myself for meeting a personal goal...but part of me feels like I should wait until I can compare both sizes in store! I just don't know if I can be that patient


I would wait until you can get to Cartier and see them in person. There are differences between the 2 models. I was happy I waited until I went to see for myself. I think the whole line is like that, small differences in sizes that have different impacts. Depending on where you are some stores appointments are impossible to get. Miami was easy to get an appointment, Dallas not. I do not like Cartier's shopping by appointment only. I am not shopping there again until they lift the appointments. I take that back, I am going to Houston over the Holidays and made an appointment.


----------



## Yodabest

lulu212121 said:


> I would wait until you can get to Cartier and see them in person. There are differences between the 2 models. I was happy I waited until I went to see for myself. I think the whole line is like that, small differences in sizes that have different impacts. Depending on where you are some stores appointments are impossible to get. Miami was easy to get an appointment, Dallas not. I do not like Cartier's shopping by appointment only. I am not shopping there again until they lift the appointments. I take that back, I am going to Houston over the Holidays and made an appointment.



I agree about the appointments! So annoying. It takes out the ability to stop in on a whim to see something. I was there a couple days ago and felt like…… better look at every single thing I can possibly be interested in because who knows when I’ll be back lol.

Also just to add, it’s hard to get in AND the stock (at least at my local boutique) is pretty low. There is a clear difference between pre pandemic and currently.


----------



## hhh2021

lulu212121 said:


> I would wait until you can get to Cartier and see them in person. There are differences between the 2 models. I was happy I waited until I went to see for myself. I think the whole line is like that, small differences in sizes that have different impacts. Depending on where you are some stores appointments are impossible to get. Miami was easy to get an appointment, Dallas not. I do not like Cartier's shopping by appointment only. I am not shopping there again until they lift the appointments. I take that back, I am going to Houston over the Holidays and made an appointment.


It looks like Cartier stores of different locations have different policies for appointments. My local store accepts walk-in. I recently did walk-ins a couple times, on weekend afternoons. The waiting time was short, like 10 minutes or so.


----------



## lulu212121

hhh2021 said:


> It looks like Cartier stores of different locations have different policies for appointments. My local store accepts walk-in. I recently did walk-ins a couple times, on weekend afternoons. The waiting time was short, like 10 minutes or so.


Can I ask where? Lucky you! The Miami store was accepting walk-ins, limiting the number of people of course. I didn't know that at the time so I played it safe as I was coming from out of town. I don't have a store where I live. Planning a day around a Cartier appointment is frustrating. I made my Houston appt around the first of October. Ridiculous!

The stock seemed ok where I have been. That was several weeks ago, though.


----------



## Gringach

PC1984 said:


> I take mine on and off most days of the week. I’ve had it nearly 2 years. Feels good as new still!


Thanks! That’s very useful to me as I cannot use my Love anymore due to painful wrists  And the Clash could be a great replacement


----------



## MaggyH

Gringach said:


> I am being more and more seduced by the small Clash bracelet I have to say


Same here! I am liking it more and more lately, I think I will get it instead of a JUC


----------



## cali_to_ny

Clash pieces (and gold Panthère!) featured on Gwyneth P in this month's G. Label campaign.


----------



## hhh2021

lulu212121 said:


> Can I ask where? Lucky you! The Miami store was accepting walk-ins, limiting the number of people of course. I didn't know that at the time so I played it safe as I was coming from out of town. I don't have a store where I live. Planning a day around a Cartier appointment is frustrating. I made my Houston appt around the first of October. Ridiculous!
> 
> The stock seemed ok where I have been. That was several weeks ago, though.


It's the Boston store. The stock was good, at least for the Clash collection.


----------



## Purrsey

Why the sudden surge in clash interest?


----------



## Cat Fondler

Gringach said:


> I am being more and more seduced by the small Clash bracelet I have to say
> For those who have it, can you please let me know if it can be taken off easely every  day?
> Many thanks


Yes, most definitely it could be taken off every day. For me it’s so comfortable I don’t bother and it stays on 24/7.


----------



## Yodabest

Gringach said:


> Thanks! That’s very useful to me as I cannot use my Love anymore due to painful wrists  And the Clash could be a great replacement



The love is iconic but the clash is more visually interesting, in my opinion! 


mgoch said:


> Omg would love to see what the heart looks like with some of your bracelets or even with the butterfly (which is another option I’m considering- doing the heart and butterfly together on my left arm and leaving my right as is. If you have time to post any photos I would love!  Thank you so much for your reply!  And I agree about butterflies!!!!



Here are some pics! Hope this helps. I tried to take a few combos


----------



## HermesNovice

cali_to_ny said:


> Clash pieces (and gold Panthère!) featured on Gwyneth P in this month's G. Label campaign.


Does anyone know is she modeling the small or medium model of the bracelet?


----------



## cali_to_ny

HermesNovice said:


> Does anyone know is she modeling the small or medium model of the bracelet?


In this photo I think one of each!


----------



## south-of-france

Purrsey said:


> Why the sudden surge in clash interest?



I’ve noticed too! Yay


----------



## mgoch

PC1984 said:


> The love is iconic but the clash is more visually interesting, in my opinion!
> 
> 
> Here are some pics! Hope this helps. I tried to take a few combos
> 
> View attachment 5230527
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230528
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230532


These are so awesome thank you!!!!! I’m going to definitely buy the butterfly in the next week I adore it. I may need to add the heart too!  Do you think the butterfly is durable for everyday use?
Also another random Q for everyone— I have the rose gold cuff love bracelet with a single sapphire - do you think a yellow gold cuff would look strange stacked with it?  If I was to add another would you just go with rose gold?
Thank you so much for these lovely pics. I’m loving that clash bracelet so much!!


----------



## Yodabest

mgoch said:


> These are so awesome thank you!!!!! I’m going to definitely buy the butterfly in the next week I adore it. I may need to add the heart too!  Do you think the butterfly is durable for everyday use?
> Also another random Q for everyone— I have the rose gold cuff love bracelet with a single sapphire - do you think a yellow gold cuff would look strange stacked with it?  If I was to add another would you just go with rose gold?
> Thank you so much for these lovely pics. I’m loving that clash bracelet so much!!



You’re welcome! I definitely think so- the MOP is small. I have 2 kids and it’s held up great! I avoid getting it wet, though.


----------



## HermesNovice

Do you stack Clash de Cartier with the other bracelets or wear it standalone?  Will the spikes be damaged from the banging when the bracelet is stacked?


----------



## Yodabest

HermesNovice said:


> Do you stack Clash de Cartier with the other bracelets or wear it standalone?  Will the spikes be damaged from the banging when the bracelet is stacked?



I have only ever worn it stacked. I have it nearly 2 years and wear it most days of the week. No damage. My clash is one size down from my loves.


----------



## iamraccoon

Haven’t posted in awhile (about a year since I got my Love bracelet). I planned to go visit my parents back in the US in December for Christmas and so I stopped by the Duty Free store here in Bangkok. They have limited stock of almost everything except the love. As a guy I want my bracelets to fit a little looser as I don’t plan to take them off and on. I was torn between adding the ecrou or the clash (see photo). I ended up with the clash in the medium (size 16). I am super duper excited to pick it up at the airport on December 15. It’s killing me that I have to wait for my flight to pick it ip but at least I got the last size available and of course, tax free )


----------



## BookishBlonde

Thanks for everyone’s help and advice on the Clash necklaces. I ended up ordering both because I love how they looked layered.

They arrived today right when I was about to jump on the treadmill (hence the gym clothes) but I think they look so pretty even in my workout top 

I wanted to include these photos for anyone who is comparing between the small/medium or considering getting both


----------



## rict95

Adele wearing the Clash ring in the video, it's an interesting ring.


----------



## Santal90

Hi ladies,
I recently purchased the small clash ring online and was surprised to find out the middle part spins! I’m looking to purchase the small bracelet as well but am unfortunately quite far away from a Cartier boutique at the moment. Can anyone tell me if the bracelet also spins around like the ring? Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

Santal90 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I recently purchased the small clash ring online and was surprised to find out the middle part spins! I’m looking to purchase the small bracelet as well but am unfortunately quite far away from a Cartier boutique at the moment. Can anyone tell me if the bracelet also spins around like the ring? Thank you!


Neither one should spin.


----------



## Purrsey

Santal90 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I recently purchased the small clash ring online and was surprised to find out the middle part spins! I’m looking to purchase the small bracelet as well but am unfortunately quite far away from a Cartier boutique at the moment. Can anyone tell me if the bracelet also spins around like the ring? Thank you!


Hi. Do you mean the inner full ring spins? I think only the spikes spin? Curious to see how come yours does but not mine. Is there a new version?


----------



## Santal90

Purrsey said:


> Hi. Do you mean the inner full ring spins? I think only the spikes spin? Curious to see how come yours does but not mine. Is there a new version?


Sorry, yes I think I’m trying to say the spikes spin!


----------



## Perli

Santal90 said:


> Sorry, yes I think I’m trying to say the spikes spin!


Yes, the spikes on the bracelet/bangle spin!


----------



## Santal90

Perli said:


> Yes, the spikes on the bracelet/bangle spin!


Oh thank you!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Santal90 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I recently purchased the small clash ring online and was surprised to find out the middle part spins! I’m looking to purchase the small bracelet as well but am unfortunately quite far away from a Cartier boutique at the moment. Can anyone tell me if the bracelet also spins around like the ring? Thank you!


Congratulations on the ring! It’s on my list. Yes, the bracelet’s pointy sections have movement. I do find myself fidgeting with mine.


----------



## Fashforward

Clash stack of the day


----------



## ladybug333

Will they make the Clash line in regular gold? Does anyone know?


----------



## Cat Fondler

ladybug333 said:


> Will they make the Clash line in regular gold? Does anyone know?


If you mean yellow gold, I asked my SA and she couldn’t say. It’s actually a mix of rose and yellow gold (even though the website describes it as rose), and is only slightly pink. (For that reason I‘d be surprised if they came out with a yellow gold version.) I wear mine with yellow gold loves and they go together nicely, and I expect it would work just as well with true Cartier rose gold pieces. I bet most people wouldn’t notice the difference.


----------



## Purrsey

ladybug333 said:


> Will they make the Clash line in regular gold? Does anyone know?


I'm not entirely sure of course but high chance no, I feel. Like what Cat shared, the pink is super subtle. Tbh, I don't really like how Cartier PG looks on me. It's not that "disturbing" when I wear Cartier PG alone. But when I mix Cartier YG and PG, PG looks really odd one out on me (like my baby love chain bracelet in PG).
However I don't feel this way about clash ring.
So I believe Cartier won't come out with a solid YG for clash.


----------



## Yodabest

As the others have said, the clash is a mix of yellow and rose. I highly doubt they will come out with one that’s purely yellow and if they hypothetically did, I think it would be nearly impossible to see a difference. I wear my clash bracelet with my yellow gold AND rose gold loves together.


----------



## ladybug333

Got it, thank you! I didn’t realize it was already a blend, so that makes sense.


----------



## KristinS

ladybug333 said:


> Will they make the Clash line in regular gold? Does anyone know?


I spoke to the Cartier manager when I was in Paris, and the answer was a firm ‘no’. RG does not look good on me, however, the RG on the Clash is muted and looks pretty good with my skin tone.


----------



## Cat Fondler

kstropp said:


> I spoke to the Cartier manager when I was in Paris, and the answer was a firm ‘no’. RG does not look good on me, however, the RG on the Clash is muted and looks pretty good with my skin tone.


Same with me—rose gold doesn’t suit my skin tone, but the Clash “rose” gold is very close to yellow, so it works for me and goes with my yellow gold pieces.


----------



## Fashforward

Cat Fondler said:


> Same with me—rose gold doesn’t suit my skin tone, but the Clash “rose” gold is very close to yellow, so it works for me and goes with my yellow gold pieces.


Yes very true, I actually think it looks best in this very light pink gold color. You can barely see the rose gold. It’s super pretty


----------



## Cat Fondler

Fashforward said:


> Yes very true, I actually think it looks best in this very light pink gold color. You can barely see the rose gold. It’s super pretty


Totally agree!


----------



## Marlee

Love my new Clash bracelet


----------



## lulu212121

Marlee said:


> Love my new Clash bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5255332


Your stack looks great! I love the pop of color from your bead bracelet.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Marlee said:


> Love my new Clash bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5255332


Love your unique stack! The Clash is so versatile.


----------



## Purrsey

Marlee said:


> Love my new Clash bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5255332


Love that mix plus the Reissue


----------



## Marlee

lulu212121 said:


> Your stack looks great! I love the pop of color from your bead bracelet.


Thank you so much!



Cat Fondler said:


> Love your unique stack! The Clash is so versatile.


Thank you! I agree, it looks great on its own and also in any stack I’ve tried so far 



Purrsey said:


> Love that mix plus the Reissue



Thank you! My new favorite bracelet and my favorite bag


----------



## cartierloverjs

Found Two more enabling photos


----------



## nycmamaofone

I went to Cartier today and tried on the clash. Up until now, I haven’t liked this line at all, but after trying the small bangle, my opinion is starting to change. Here are some pics for those of you also in the same boat.


----------



## Purrsey

nycmamaofone said:


> I went to Cartier today and tried on the clash. Up until now, I haven’t liked this line at all, but after trying the small bangle, my opinion is starting to change. Here are some pics for those of you also in the same boat.


I like how the thicker one catches more attention on your wrist! But these are just photos. 
both sizes look gorgeous on you.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Purrsey said:


> I like how the thicker one catches more attention on your wrist! But these are just photos.
> both sizes look gorgeous on you.


Thank you! I’m only interested in the small bangle as of now…however I have so many other items on my wishlist so who knows if and when I’ll get it lol.


----------



## Purrsey

nycmamaofone said:


> Thank you! I’m only interested in the small bangle as of now…however I have so many other items on my wishlist so who knows if and when I’ll get it lol.


Me same 

unfortunately (or fortunately) the smallest size Clash don't stack well with my other Loves. Or I could consider not stacking it with my Loves.  I really like the Clash bracelet.


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! Has anyone tried the flexible vs rigid clash bangle? Pros/cons? Can’t try it on the boutiques so will probably get it online. Thanks!


----------



## nycmamaofone

gagabag said:


> Hi all! Has anyone tried the flexible vs rigid clash bangle? Pros/cons? Can’t try it on the boutiques so will probably get it online. Thanks!


I tried both on and greatly prefer the small bangle over the medium flexible one. I like how the bangle sits flush against the love and has the same width as the love. The flexible bothered me somehow. It’s good if you aren’t stacking and like bracelets over bangles but I just personally didn’t like it.


----------



## Gringach

nycmamaofone said:


> I went to Cartier today and tried on the clash. Up until now, I haven’t liked this line at all, but after trying the small bangle, my opinion is starting to change. Here are some pics for those of you also in the same boat.


Hello! May I ask if the small Clash felt lighter than your classic Love? As I am looking for lighter bracelets.
Thanks!


----------



## Purrsey

gagabag said:


> Hi all! Has anyone tried the flexible vs rigid clash bangle? Pros/cons? Can’t try it on the boutiques so will probably get it online. Thanks!


I've tried them. Page 32.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Gringach said:


> Hello! May I ask if the small Clash felt lighter than your classic Love? As I am looking for lighter bracelets.
> Thanks!


They seem to be about the same weight, but the Clash has rounder surfaces on the inside and in my opinion, feels more comfortable than the love. The Clash also runs larger than the love. I wear a 17 love and my clash is size 15.


----------



## Chaton

Cat Fondler said:


> They seem to be about the same weight, but the Clash has rounder surfaces on the inside and in my opinion, feels more comfortable than the love. The Clash also runs larger than the love. I wear a 17 love and my clash is size 15.



I felt the opposite when I tried on the small Clash in size 14 at the boutique.  I felt the Love to be more comfortable, but also it was only for a short time that I had it on and I can only assume that it is also very comfortable in the long run - only I’m running out of arms but it’s very lovely!

Here’s an attached pic below.


----------



## Gringach

Cat Fondler said:


> They seem to be about the same weight, but the Clash has rounder surfaces on the inside and in my opinion, feels more comfortable than the love. The Clash also runs larger than the love. I wear a 17 love and my clash is size 15.



Many thanks!
I have to say I find the edges of the Love quite sharp.. And my skin became just to sensitive to handle those  I will try the Clash, it might work better for me 
In addition, it seems easier to take on and off. Thank you again!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Gringach said:


> Many thanks!
> I have to say I find the edges of the Love quite sharp.. And my skin became just to sensitive to handle those  I will try the Clash, it might work better for me
> In addition, it seems easier to take on and off. Thank you again!


Of course!
Agree, it’s the hard and somewhat sharp edges on the love that can be bothersome if sensitive. As I’m playing with both love and clash bracelets (I am currently wearing them on opposite arms) and pushing them towards my hand, the clash is definitely more gentle on my skin and wrist. And the closure is super secure and easy to open and close. I love that I can remove it anytime unlike the love. Also it doesn’t show scratches like the love. Dont get me wrong, I love my love and it was my first Cartier piece (30th wedding anniversary present from my hubby) and so iconic, but the clash has so much going for it. Funny that I didn’t like it when it first came out but now I really do. i hope you find a bracelet that will work for you! Maybe a trinity cord if full metal isn’t an option? Please keep us posted!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Chaton said:


> I felt the opposite when I tried on the small Clash in size 14 at the boutique.  I felt the Love to be more comfortable, but also it was only for a short time that I had it on and I can only assume that it is also very comfortable in the long run - only I’m running out of arms but it’s very lovely!
> 
> Here’s an attached pic below.


Chaton, it looks lovely on you. Are you sure it wasn’t too small a size? The reason I ask is that the first time I tried it on in a boutique the SA had me try on a size that (I realized later on) was too small, but I trusted he knew better so I didn’t question it at the time.  And I thought no, no, no, this cannot work it’s way too uncomfortable and I left very disappointed thinking the clash bracelet was not for me (I think it was a 14). The next day I went to another boutique and the SA fitted me correctly and of course the difference was night and day. Too bad for the first SA who missed out on a sale! And I’m glad I was persistent!


----------



## Gringach

Cat Fondler said:


> Of course!
> Agree, it’s the hard and somewhat sharp edges on the love that can be bothersome if sensitive. As I’m playing with both love and clash bracelets (I am currently wearing them on opposite arms) and pushing them towards my hand, the clash is definitely more gentle on my skin and wrist. And the closure is super secure and easy to open and close. I love that I can remove it anytime unlike the love. Also it doesn’t show scratches like the love. Dont get me wrong, I love my love and it was my first Cartier piece (30th wedding anniversary present from my hubby) and so iconic, but the clash has so much going for it. Funny that I didn’t like it when it first came out but now I really do. i hope you find a bracelet that will work for you! Maybe a trinity cord if full metal isn’t an option? Please keep us posted!


Thank you so much for your message and all this great information!
I will definitely look at the Clash. 
We should have the time to go to the Cartier boutique in Geneva later in December. I will keep you posted 
Thank you again


----------



## Chaton

Cat Fondler said:


> Chaton, it looks lovely on you. Are you sure it wasn’t too small a size? The reason I ask is that the first time I tried it on in a boutique the SA had me try on a size that (I realized later on) was too small, but I trusted he knew better so I didn’t question it at the time.  And I thought no, no, no, this cannot work it’s way too uncomfortable and I left very disappointed thinking the clash bracelet was not for me (I think it was a 14). The next day I went to another boutique and the SA fitted me correctly and of course the difference was night and day. Too bad for the first SA who missed out on a sale! And I’m glad I was persistent!



Hi @Cat Fondler - I do believe it was probably the correct size since I wear the Loves in size 16 then correspondingly, I should wear the Clash in 14.  It wasn't tight.  I think perhaps it just felt different from the Love so it was more noticeably to me at the time.  I do believe the design would be very comfortable, and I agree with all the benefits you stated about the Clash - scratches are less noticeable and the closure is more secure.  My only regret is that I did not test out the moving parts at the time, which would probably have been interesting to do!  However, I will be at a boutique later this month so I might check it out again! 



Gringach said:


> Thank you so much for your message and all this great information!
> I will definitely look at the Clash.
> We should have the time to go to the Cartier boutique in Geneva later in December. I will keep you posted
> Thank you again



@Gringach - From your other post, which we both commented on, I think you are considering a thin Love and stated you already have the classic in size 17, which you sometimes don't wear as the edges are sharp to you.  If that is the case, I really think you should consider the Clash instead.  Personally, if I could do it all over again, I would not have gotten my thin Love bracelet. Currently, it is sitting in my safe.  I am just wearing my two diamond classics right now, which I like the look of more than 3 bracelets as I think it's too much for me.  Additionally, I don't like it when the thin goes underneath my classics and switches places!

For a different look, I think the Clash is dressier than the Love in my opinion.  The intricate design reminds me of the old basket weave design bracelet, which is greatly outdated now, but with a much more updated and more beautiful, elegant design.  Either way, I am looking forward to seeing what you decide on!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Chaton said:


> Hi @Cat Fondler - I do believe it was probably the correct size since I wear the Loves in size 16 then correspondingly, I should wear the Clash in 14.  It wasn't tight.  I think perhaps it just felt different from the Love so it was more noticeably to me at the time.  I do believe the design would be very comfortable, and I agree with all the benefits you stated about the Clash - scratches are less noticeable and the closure is more secure.  My only regret is that I did not test out the moving parts at the time, which would probably have been interesting to do!  However, I will be at a boutique later this month so I might check it out again!
> 
> 
> 
> @Gringach - From your other post, which we both commented on, I think you are considering a thin Love and stated you already have the classic in size 17, which you sometimes don't wear as the edges are sharp to you.  If that is the case, I really think you should consider the Clash instead.  Personally, if I could do it all over again, I would not have gotten my thin Love bracelet. Currently, it is sitting in my safe.  I am just wearing my two diamond classics right now, which I like the look of more than 3 bracelets as I think it's too much for me.  Additionally, I don't like it when the thin goes underneath my classics and switches places!
> 
> For a different look, I think the Clash is dressier than the Love in my opinion.  The intricate design reminds me of the old basket weave design bracelet, which is greatly outdated now, but with a much more updated and more beautiful, elegant design.  Either way, I am looking forward to seeing what you decide on!


@Chaton, the 14 sounds like the right size for you in relation to your loves—2 sizes difference (if loves are not a tight fit) Mine are a looser fit; loves are 17 and the clash is 15. Glad to hear you’ll give it another try and I hope it works out for you 
Could you try your small love on the other wrist? Mine crosses to the other side of my reg love too but it doesn’t bother me since it is not very frequent.
Have fun deciding!


----------



## Chaton

Cat Fondler said:


> @Chaton, the 14 sounds like the right size for you in relation to your loves—2 sizes difference (if loves are not a tight fit) Mine are a looser fit; loves are 17 and the clash is 15. Glad to hear you’ll give it another try and I hope it works out for you
> Could you try your small love on the other wrist? Mine crosses to the other side of my reg love too but it doesn’t bother me since it is not very frequent.
> Have fun deciding!



Yes, my Loves are a loose fit with approximately 2 cm difference from my wrist size.  It's also the reason why the thin Love frequently switches places as I think it's less likely to happen with a tight fit, but I don't like the tight fit personally.

Currently, I'm not looking for any bracelets as I just got a custom 6 diamond Love in PG this year and would prefer to enjoy wearing it along with my other 4 diamond Love for a while before considering more bracelets.  To me, it's my perfect stack.  However, I think the Clash is a gorgeous piece! 

I have worn the thin Love on my left wrist with my Trinity cord bracelet in the past and I do like that combo, but currently I'm wearing the Trinity with some other cord bracelets.  I'm thinking of removing them and wearing my Miss Pasha watch soon after getting a new battery to make use of it. 

I love seeing people wear the Clash though.  I think it's a beautiful piece!


----------



## Yodabest

Chaton said:


> Yes, my Loves are a loose fit with approximately 2 cm difference from my wrist size.  It's also the reason why the thin Love frequently switches places as I think it's less likely to happen with a tight fit, but I don't like the tight fit personally.
> 
> Currently, I'm not looking for any bracelets as I just got a custom 6 diamond Love in PG this year and would prefer to enjoy wearing it along with my other 4 diamond Love for a while before considering more bracelets.  To me, it's my perfect stack.  However, I think the Clash is a gorgeous piece!
> 
> I have worn the thin Love on my left wrist with my Trinity cord bracelet in the past and I do like that combo, but currently I'm wearing the Trinity with some other cord bracelets.  I'm thinking of removing them and wearing my Miss Pasha watch soon after getting a new battery to make use of it.
> 
> I love seeing people wear the Clash though.  I think it's a beautiful piece!



Did you try the clash in a 16? My loves are a 17 (loose fit) and I still have the clash in a 16, not 15. In my opinion it’s a perfect fit. It may be worth trying the size up instead. I find it extremely comfortable and wear mine almost daily.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Chaton said:


> Yes, my Loves are a loose fit with approximately 2 cm difference from my wrist size.  It's also the reason why the thin Love frequently switches places as I think it's less likely to happen with a tight fit, but I don't like the tight fit personally.
> 
> Currently, I'm not looking for any bracelets as I just got a custom 6 diamond Love in PG this year and would prefer to enjoy wearing it along with my other 4 diamond Love for a while before considering more bracelets.  To me, it's my perfect stack.  However, I think the Clash is a gorgeous piece!
> 
> I have worn the thin Love on my left wrist with my Trinity cord bracelet in the past and I do like that combo, but currently I'm wearing the Trinity with some other cord bracelets.  I'm thinking of removing them and wearing my Miss Pasha watch soon after getting a new battery to make use of it.
> 
> I love seeing people wear the Clash though.  I think it's a beautiful piece!


Ah yes, I remember we previously discussed the trinity cord. I bet your pg 6 diamond is gorgeous! Is your 4 diamond love in pink or yellow? Apologies if already mentioned. Either would be a great combo with a clash. I am toying with adding a pg love small with diamonds. I don’t know if I could commit to another regular love.


----------



## Chaton

Cat Fondler said:


> Ah yes, I remember we previously discussed the trinity cord. I bet your pg 6 diamond is gorgeous! Is your 4 diamond love in pink or yellow? Apologies if already mentioned. Either would be a great combo with a clash. I am toying with adding a pg love small with diamonds. I don’t know if I could commit to another regular love.



I love my 6 diamond classic.  I'm told it's the 1st 6 Diamond Classic created in PG as they only previously made it in YG.  I was unaware of that.  All my Loves are in PG.  Personally, I love the look of two classics together.  I didn't think I could pull it off initially because I'm a very petite person, but I think you get used to it; whereas, the 3 can be a bit much for me I think.  

The Clash is beautiful.  One day I think I would like to get a pair of them! (Haha)  However, I would have to remove my Loves as I only like the look of it alone instead of paired with the Loves.

If I recall correctly, you have a classic and a thin already right?  So you are thinking of getting another thin to create a trio for balance?


----------



## Cat Fondler

Chaton said:


> I love my 6 diamond classic.  I'm told it's the 1st 6 Diamond Classic created in PG as they only previously made it in YG.  I was unaware of that.  All my Loves are in PG.  Personally, I love the look of two classics together.  I didn't think I could pull it off initially because I'm a very petite person, but I think you get used to it; whereas, the 3 can be a bit much for me I think.
> 
> The Clash is beautiful.  One day I think I would like to get a pair of them! (Haha)  However, I would have to remove my Loves as I only like the look of it alone instead of paired with the Loves.
> 
> If I recall correctly, you have a classic and a thin already right?  So you are thinking of getting another thin to create a trio for balance?


Oh wow, lucky you on the pg w/six!
Funny you should mention getting 2 clash bracelets! I love my one bracelet and thought “what would 2 look like??”  (BTW, if you google Gwyneth Paltrow clash, she has quite the collection)
Correct, I have a yg classic and thin. Currently I am wearing the clash on the other arm by itself and it really does hold its own. (I do wear it with my classic sometimes as well because I like that look too.)
I am thinking a rose gold thin just to add a little color to break up the 2 yg loves, (and to create a trio as you mentioned), and diamonds may help make it stand out more. I am petite as well and worry about too much chunkiness with more than one classic, but more so I’m not sure I want another “permanent” bracelet, but who knows maybe I could be tempted. I like the look of 2 classics as well. Anyways, having just added 3 clash pieces, I have plenty of time to ponder ideas with the help of fellow TPF posters.


----------



## sparklywacky

Cat Fondler said:


> Oh wow, lucky you on the pg w/six!
> Funny you should mention getting 2 clash bracelets! I love my one bracelet and thought “what would 2 look like??”  (BTW, if you google Gwyneth Paltrow clash, she has quite the collection)
> Correct, I have a yg classic and thin. Currently I am wearing the clash on the other arm by itself and it really does hold its own. (I do wear it with my classic sometimes as well because I like that look too.)
> I am thinking a rose gold thin just to add a little color to break up the 2 yg loves, (and to create a trio as you mentioned), and diamonds may help make it stand out more. I am petite as well and worry about too much chunkiness with more than one classic, but more so I’m not sure I want another “permanent” bracelet, but who knows maybe I could be tempted. I like the look of 2 classics as well. Anyways, having just added 3 clash pieces, I have plenty of time to ponder ideas with the help of fellow TPF posters.


I feel like Gwyneth’s clash “collection” was sponsored by Cartier. The pictures of her on the web where she’s wearing them look like sponsored partnership type of photos you see on Instagram.


----------



## Cat Fondler

sparklywacky said:


> I feel like Gwyneth’s clash “collection” was sponsored by Cartier. The pictures of her on the web where she’s wearing them look like sponsored partnership type of photos you see on Instagram.


Oh I wouldn’t be surprised, but fun to look at.


----------



## Mn0011

I wanted to share my recent wedding anniversary present from my husband. Small clash bracelet


----------



## Purrsey

Mn0011 said:


> I wanted to share my recent wedding anniversary present from my husband. Small clash bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5267429
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267430


Super like!!


----------



## BookishBlonde

Mn0011 said:


> I wanted to share my recent wedding anniversary present from my husband. Small clash bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5267429
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267430


 It looks so beautiful on you!


----------



## Julie_de

Want very much  a medium Clash bracelet. But I have a thin wrist and a bone.  My love is 16 size. Small Clash  in size 15 sits perfectly with love. And i want a medium, but the medium in size 15 looks big and the overlap my love. 14 medium  Clash does not fit because of the bone.  Has anyone bought a medium Clash one size smaller, not two?


----------



## mesh123

Julie_de said:


> Want very much  a medium Clash bracelet. But I have a thin wrist and a bone.  My love is 16 size. Small Clash  in size 15 sits perfectly with love. And i want a medium, but the medium in size 15 looks big and the overlap my love. 14 medium  Clash does not fit because of the bone.  Has anyone bought a medium Clash one size smaller, not two?


I have the medium clash in 16 and love 17 they don’t overlap


----------



## Julie_de

Can you please take a photo?


----------



## mesh123

Julie_de said:


> Can you please take a photo?


----------



## MaggyH

That's a stunning stack! Love how the Clash looks with the other bracelets!


----------



## nicole0612

I really love the medium clash! It looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## mesh123

MaggyH said:


> That's a stunning stack! Love how the Clash looks with the other bracelets!


Thanks


----------



## mesh123

nicole0612 said:


> I really love the medium clash! It looks gorgeous on you.


Oh!Thanks! I was going back and forth between small and medium clash but I glad I decided on the medium


----------



## nicole0612

mesh123 said:


> Oh!Thanks! I was going back and forth between small and medium clash but I glad I decided on the medium


You made the right choice! I have been waiting to add back the small clash in my size after initially having the wrong size, but now I think I need to try the medium first.


----------



## Purrsey

Not sure if posting here I'll get "bias" feedback haha.

I really want to get another bracelet and then take a break before thinking of another, if ever.

This is what I usually wear on my right. Sometimes the pave is off. The other two stay on all the time. I don't really add anything else to this staple at this point (rest of my chain/thinner bracelets seems to stack better on my left).



I really like Clash (my "first" love, before Chaumet BML caught my eye).

And for some reasons, I don't think clash and BML look good together. So I just need one of the two for now.

which looks best on me? (Middle is the medium. Right is the small).


I need to visit the store again to try the clash to access the stack situation. The last visit, my love bracelet was still pretty new. My tolerance on stack scratch was low but it might have changed now lol.

and for fun fact, the retail prices go down from left to right.


----------



## nicole0612

Purrsey said:


> Not sure if posting here I'll get "bias" feedback haha.
> 
> I really want to get another bracelet and then take a break before thinking of another, if ever.
> 
> This is what I usually wear on my right. Sometimes the pave is off. The other two stay on all the time. I don't really add anything else to this staple at this point (rest of my chain/thinner bracelets seems to stack better on my left).
> 
> View attachment 5273160
> 
> I really like Clash (my "first" love, before Chaumet BML caught my eye).
> 
> And for some reasons, I don't think clash and BML look good together. So I just need one of the two for now.
> 
> which looks best on me? (Middle is the medium. Right is the small).
> View attachment 5273162
> 
> I need to visit the store again to try the clash to access the stack situation. The last visit, my love bracelet was still pretty new. My tolerance on stack scratch was low but it might have changed now lol.
> 
> and for fun fact, the retail prices go down from left to right.


From these photos, I like the small clash on you the best. Would you be wearing it in place of your small pavé love when you do wear it? So between the small JUC and the regular love? If so, I would like to see a photo of all three together when you are able to go to the boutique again.


----------



## MaggyH

Purrsey said:


> Not sure if posting here I'll get "bias" feedback haha.
> 
> I really want to get another bracelet and then take a break before thinking of another, if ever.
> 
> This is what I usually wear on my right. Sometimes the pave is off. The other two stay on all the time. I don't really add anything else to this staple at this point (rest of my chain/thinner bracelets seems to stack better on my left).
> 
> View attachment 5273160
> 
> I really like Clash (my "first" love, before Chaumet BML caught my eye).
> 
> And for some reasons, I don't think clash and BML look good together. So I just need one of the two for now.
> 
> which looks best on me? (Middle is the medium. Right is the small).
> View attachment 5273162
> 
> I need to visit the store again to try the clash to access the stack situation. The last visit, my love bracelet was still pretty new. My tolerance on stack scratch was low but it might have changed now lol.
> 
> and for fun fact, the retail prices go down from left to right.


I prefer the small Clash on you


----------



## Yodabest

Purrsey said:


> Not sure if posting here I'll get "bias" feedback haha.
> 
> I really want to get another bracelet and then take a break before thinking of another, if ever.
> 
> This is what I usually wear on my right. Sometimes the pave is off. The other two stay on all the time. I don't really add anything else to this staple at this point (rest of my chain/thinner bracelets seems to stack better on my left).
> 
> View attachment 5273160
> 
> I really like Clash (my "first" love, before Chaumet BML caught my eye).
> 
> And for some reasons, I don't think clash and BML look good together. So I just need one of the two for now.
> 
> which looks best on me? (Middle is the medium. Right is the small).
> View attachment 5273162
> 
> I need to visit the store again to try the clash to access the stack situation. The last visit, my love bracelet was still pretty new. My tolerance on stack scratch was low but it might have changed now lol.
> 
> and for fun fact, the retail prices go down from left to right.



I like the small clash on you! I also haven‘t noticed any visible damage on my loves caused by the clash, though I’ve had my love bracelet almost four years, so it doesn’t have that same high shine like when it’s newer.


----------



## Purrsey

thanks ladies. Looks like little clash is doing well so far.

@nicole0612 I will not wear pave with clash (or at least wont wear all 4 together). 
Ok will share photos when i pop to store.


----------



## babypanda

Purrsey said:


> Not sure if posting here I'll get "bias" feedback haha.
> 
> I really want to get another bracelet and then take a break before thinking of another, if ever.
> 
> This is what I usually wear on my right. Sometimes the pave is off. The other two stay on all the time. I don't really add anything else to this staple at this point (rest of my chain/thinner bracelets seems to stack better on my left).
> 
> View attachment 5273160
> 
> I really like Clash (my "first" love, before Chaumet BML caught my eye).
> 
> And for some reasons, I don't think clash and BML look good together. So I just need one of the two for now.
> 
> which looks best on me? (Middle is the medium. Right is the small).
> View attachment 5273162
> 
> I need to visit the store again to try the clash to access the stack situation. The last visit, my love bracelet was still pretty new. My tolerance on stack scratch was low but it might have changed now lol.
> 
> and for fun fact, the retail prices go down from left to right.


The clash is more substantial and intricate. Personally I don’t find the BML worth the price. It is barely visible near the Cartier and doesn’t stack as nicely. 
I guess small clash is a better for stacking although the medium looks nice with the love on their own. But wondering if it won’t “overshadow” the thin love and JUC
PS. Is the clash one or 2 sizes down from the love?


----------



## americanroyal89

Purrsey said:


> Not sure if posting here I'll get "bias" feedback haha.
> 
> I really want to get another bracelet and then take a break before thinking of another, if ever.
> 
> This is what I usually wear on my right. Sometimes the pave is off. The other two stay on all the time. I don't really add anything else to this staple at this point (rest of my chain/thinner bracelets seems to stack better on my left).
> 
> View attachment 5273160
> 
> I really like Clash (my "first" love, before Chaumet BML caught my eye).
> 
> And for some reasons, I don't think clash and BML look good together. So I just need one of the two for now.
> 
> which looks best on me? (Middle is the medium. Right is the small).
> View attachment 5273162
> 
> I need to visit the store again to try the clash to access the stack situation. The last visit, my love bracelet was still pretty new. My tolerance on stack scratch was low but it might have changed now lol.
> 
> and for fun fact, the retail prices go down from left to right.


I like the chaumet and the small clash. But I read in another thread that the chaumet BML is not as secure. They said that it pops open whenever they pick up their kid because it’s on a pressure system clasp? I’m not sure as I’ve never seen the BML in person.
So if carefree was important, I think the small clash just edges out the BML.


----------



## Julie_de

*mesh123*
Thank you so much. Really fit perfect on you. So beautyful.
I need to try again.  Perhaps it was not my size, I do not remember.  Either my hand is too thin, as love is very loose fit


----------



## Purrsey

babypanda said:


> The clash is more substantial and intricate. Personally I don’t find the BML worth the price. It is barely visible near the Cartier and doesn’t stack as nicely.
> I guess small clash is a better for stacking although the medium looks nice with the love on their own. But wondering if it won’t “overshadow” the thin love and JUC
> PS. Is the clash one or 2 sizes down from the love?


I do like both small and medium of clash. My love is regular and juc is small. I haven't bought my sm juc back then when I tried the clash. You've raised a good point. Wonder if medium clash will overshadow my sm juc. Only way to find out is to try at store.

I tried size 14 for medium and 15 for small for clash. My love is 15.


----------



## Purrsey

americanroyal89 said:


> I like the chaumet and the small clash. But I read in another thread that the chaumet BML is not as secure. They said that it pops open whenever they pick up their kid because it’s on a pressure system clasp? I’m not sure as I’ve never seen the BML in person.
> So if carefree was important, I think the small clash just edges out the BML.


Yes I caught that post too. I didn't study the clasp when I tried at Chaumet. I actually thought it's pretty secured (according to some posts I read somewhere).

I love BML in terms of uniqueness and shine and femininity. However I must say it doesn't quite stack well with Love.


----------



## nicole0612

Purrsey said:


> thanks ladies. Looks like little clash is doing well so far.
> 
> @nicole0612 I will not wear pave with clash (or at least wont wear all 4 together).
> Ok will share photos when i pop to store.


I understand, sorry if my comment was confusing. I meant my understanding is that you would wear the clash in place of the pave love (meaning keeping the thin JUC, then the clash, then the regular love). I still like the small clash on you a lot, I meant that I would love to see all 3 together (thin JUC, clash, regular love) when you have the chance if this is how you intend to wear it.


----------



## Purrsey

nicole0612 said:


> I understand, sorry if my comment was confusing. I meant my understanding is that you would wear the clash in place of the pave love (meaning keeping the thin JUC, then the clash, then the regular love). I still like the small clash on you a lot, I meant that I would love to see all 3 together (thin JUC, clash, regular love) when you have the chance if this is how you intend to wear it.


Hi. Yes I did get you 

After few "trial and error", I find this position of my two bracelets work best for me (I get less snag and no stack-scratch).  In your opinion, which side the clash should sit? Left right or middle?


----------



## KristinS

Purrsey said:


> Not sure if posting here I'll get "bias" feedback haha.
> 
> I really want to get another bracelet and then take a break before thinking of another, if ever.
> 
> This is what I usually wear on my right. Sometimes the pave is off. The other two stay on all the time. I don't really add anything else to this staple at this point (rest of my chain/thinner bracelets seems to stack better on my left).
> 
> View attachment 5273160
> 
> I really like Clash (my "first" love, before Chaumet BML caught my eye).
> 
> And for some reasons, I don't think clash and BML look good together. So I just need one of the two for now.
> 
> which looks best on me? (Middle is the medium. Right is the small).
> View attachment 5273162
> 
> I need to visit the store again to try the clash to access the stack situation. The last visit, my love bracelet was still pretty new. My tolerance on stack scratch was low but it might have changed now lol.
> 
> and for fun fact, the retail prices go down from left to right.


I love the small clash and BML on you! They both have different looks. My suggestion would be the small clash because the BML and the small Pave Love have similar looks because they’re more ‘dainty’. Not to add fire to the mix, but have you tried the gold Ecrou? I never liked it, however, the way it catches the light makes it look so chic.


----------



## nicole0612

Purrsey said:


> Hi. Yes I did get you
> 
> After few "trial and error", I find this position of my two bracelets work best for me (I get less snag and no stack-scratch).  In your opinion, which side the clash should sit? Left right or middle?
> View attachment 5273718


I would try it closest to your wrist first because I think it is more comfortable there compared to the Love (as the Love has a sharper edge that can be uncomfortable when it goes over the wrist bone, but the clash is flexible and therefore a bit more comfortable for me to have in that position). I think it will scratch the JUC a lot if it is next to the tail portion of the JUC as well (if you put it at the elbow end of your stack).


----------



## Purrsey

KristinS said:


> I love the small clash and BML on you! They both have different looks. My suggestion would be the small clash because the BML and the small Pave Love have similar looks because they’re more ‘dainty’. Not to add fire to the mix, but have you tried the gold Ecrou? I never liked it, however, the way it catches the light makes it look so chic.


Thanks for your input!
I like BML as I generally like a little more dainty look on wrist. But it's the stack with love I'm a little bothered (since they don't flush well).

I'm not much into "industrial", therefore haven't considered Ecrou. The most industrial I could get is my sm juc. But I've never tried ecrou so we never know. I'd love to try the ecrou at the coming visit at store to see how it goes.


----------



## Purrsey

nicole0612 said:


> I would try it closest to your wrist first because I think it is more comfortable there compared to the Love (as the Love has a sharper edge that can be uncomfortable when it goes over the wrist bone, but the clash is flexible and therefore a bit more comfortable for me to have in that position). I think it will scratch the JUC a lot if it is next to the tail portion of the JUC as well (if you put it at the elbow end of your stack).


That's indeed a good point. My fit is really snug though so my love doesn't cross over my wrist bone (except when I'm in the shower or cold nights).

when I bought my sm juc, I really planned to wear it closest to my wrist (as Swanky has mentioned here before, the fluidity should sit closest to wrist, which is my ideal too). But by wearing this way, the juc tail really scratched my love (little damage has been done). And I don't like to switch the orientation of the juc because if the tail end faces me, I get snag more often.

I guess I just need to get my ass to the store to know!


----------



## HermesNovice

Purrsey said:


> That's indeed a good point. My fit is really snug though so my love doesn't cross over my wrist bone (except when I'm in the shower or cold nights).
> 
> when I bought my sm juc, I really planned to wear it closest to my wrist (as Swanky has mentioned here before, the fluidity should sit closest to wrist, which is my ideal too). But by wearing this way, the juc tail really scratched my love (little damage has been done). And I don't like to switch the orientation of the juc because if the tail end faces me, I get snag more often.
> 
> I guess I just need to get my ass to the store to know!



May I ask what do you mean about the fluidity?


----------



## Purrsey

HermesNovice said:


> May I ask what do you mean about the fluidity?


Meaning the "softer look" bracelet. For this case, the sm juc, rather than the hard Love bracelet. Or perhaps any other kind of soft chain bracelet (that has fluid patterns and lines)
Hope what I explain makes sense lol.


----------



## cwhit

Purrsey said:


> Meaning the "softer look" bracelet. For this case, the sm juc, rather than the hard Love bracelet. Or perhaps any other kind of soft chain bracelet (that has fluid patterns and lines)
> Hope what I explain makes sense lol.


Hm. That’s interesting. I had always thought about it in weight and that the heaviest or more/most substantial piece should be at the “bottom” closest to your wrist. Simply because of gravity, so that the heaviest isn’t clamoring down on the others when the arm is straightened when standing. I guess I should reassess.


----------



## Purrsey

cwhit said:


> Hm. That’s interesting. I had always thought about it in weight and that the heaviest or more/most substantial piece should be at the “bottom” closest to your wrist. Simply because of gravity, so that the heaviest isn’t clamoring down on the others when the arm is straightened when standing. I guess I should reassess.



There's no standard user manual and what you've thought about i can totally relate too!

I'm just thinking the "softer" one sits nearest to the wrist because that's the "fluid" part (aka movement) of our hand.  Softness and fluidity go together.  

but then, i think it also has to do with the fitting. My regular love, sm love pave and sm juc move very little when stacked together; and never overlap, and hardly cross over my wrist bone. I am probably one of those very few here who likes pretty snug fit.  They dont seem to weigh down each other since they've never been a loose fit, if that makes sense.


----------



## Purrsey

Again, Cartier doesn't have my size for the thin. So I'm trying out again the small/thin in 15 and medium in 14. SA said the fit is the same so I will gauge likewise for both versions.

I think I'll shelf Clash for now because the smallest size at 14, it still crosses over my Love (not completely but enough to bother me). And if I wear it between my love and juc, the crossing over my juc is even worse.

why can't they make clash flush perfect with love?


----------



## jackiebear

Just added the Clash de Cartier ring. Got it the same size (size 48) as my JUC slim ring but it is way heavier so I am thinking whether or not I should exchange it for one size down.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does anyone have a small Clash bracelet, Love bracelet, and diamond tennis bracelet worn with a regular JUC ring with diamonds? I know this is specific but thinking about building to that stack. Thanks.


----------



## goodcrush

Purrsey said:


> Again, Cartier doesn't have my size for the thin. So I'm trying out again the small/thin in 15 and medium in 14. SA said the fit is the same so I will gauge likewise for both versions.
> 
> I think I'll shelf Clash for now because the smallest size at 14, it still crosses over my Love (not completely but enough to bother me). And if I wear it between my love and juc, the crossing over my juc is even worse.
> 
> why can't they make clash flush perfect with love?
> 
> View attachment 5274583
> View attachment 5274584
> View attachment 5274585



Just wanted to say I think you should go for it. Clash looks fantastic on you. I do have the clash as well and it will overlap my other bracelets here and there but never leaves any scratches. Any marks on my love are my own doing lol. I usually place the clash in the middle. I’m always more concerned with my JUC banging into my love.


----------



## goodcrush

jackiebear said:


> Just added the Clash de Cartier ring. Got it the same size (size 48) as my JUC slim ring but it is way heavier so I am thinking whether or not I should exchange it for one size down.



Does it feel loose? I would size down if you couldn’t wear it alone. You won’t always want to stack with JUC so definitely try it and see if it feels and fits better.


----------



## jenayb

Purrsey said:


> Again, Cartier doesn't have my size for the thin. So I'm trying out again the small/thin in 15 and medium in 14. SA said the fit is the same so I will gauge likewise for both versions.
> 
> I think I'll shelf Clash for now because the smallest size at 14, it still crosses over my Love (not completely but enough to bother me). And if I wear it between my love and juc, the crossing over my juc is even worse.
> 
> why can't they make clash flush perfect with love?



If you are looking for something to be totally flush with the Love, I don't think that the Clash is for you. For me personally, I do not consider the Clash to be a stacking piece unless you are doing a more of an eclectic, off-size stack if that makes sense. Here are a few random examples for you. Hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## Yodabest

jenaywins said:


> If you are looking for something to be totally flush with the Love, I don't think that the Clash is for you. For me personally, I do not consider the Clash to be a stacking piece unless you are doing a more of an eclectic, off-size stack if that makes sense. Here are a few random examples for you. Hope this helps with your decision.
> View attachment 5276668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276672
> 
> View attachment 5276674



I LOVE all these stacks!


----------



## Purrsey

goodcrush said:


> Just wanted to say I think you should go for it. Clash looks fantastic on you. I do have the clash as well and it will overlap my other bracelets here and there but never leaves any scratches. Any marks on my love are my own doing lol. I usually place the clash in the middle. I’m always more concerned with my JUC banging into my love.


Thank you. 
When I asked my jeweller to make this open bracelet for me, I told her it must stack perfect with my Love. And so it does; never crossing each other. 


I might consider Clash if I can find a breaker in between. But so far I haven't visually see anything I like that fits so.


----------



## Purrsey

jenaywins said:


> If you are looking for something to be totally flush with the Love, I don't think that the Clash is for you. For me personally, I do not consider the Clash to be a stacking piece unless you are doing a more of an eclectic, off-size stack if that makes sense. Here are a few random examples for you. Hope this helps with your decision.
> View attachment 5276668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276672
> 
> View attachment 5276674



I totally get you there especially with those pics of gorgeous stack (Which is not the kind of look I am gearing towards)

You rock in those!!


----------



## jenayb

Purrsey said:


> I totally get you there especially with those pics of gorgeous stack (Which is not the kind of look I am gearing towards)
> 
> You rock in those!!



Thank you. 

This is what I was hoping to illustrate - it's a specific look that not everyone is going for.  On my left wrist, I have several Love that I wear 24/7 and I like the flush look which I believe is what you are after. On my right wrist, all bets are off and I do whatever. Anyway, like I said, I hope that this helps you with your decision bc the Clash is not an inexpensive piece! Happy Holidays.


----------



## glamourbag

jenaywins said:


> If you are looking for something to be totally flush with the Love, I don't think that the Clash is for you. For me personally, I do not consider the Clash to be a stacking piece unless you are doing a more of an eclectic, off-size stack if that makes sense. Here are a few random examples for you. Hope this helps with your decision.
> View attachment 5276668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276672
> 
> View attachment 5276674


One word to sum these pics up: LOVE


----------



## jenayb

glamourbag said:


> One word to sum these pics up: LOVE



thank you girl


----------



## MaggyH

jenaywins said:


> If you are looking for something to be totally flush with the Love, I don't think that the Clash is for you. For me personally, I do not consider the Clash to be a stacking piece unless you are doing a more of an eclectic, off-size stack if that makes sense. Here are a few random examples for you. Hope this helps with your decision.
> View attachment 5276668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276672
> 
> View attachment 5276674


Fabulous stacks!


----------



## jenayb

MaggyH said:


> Fabulous stacks!



Thank you!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

I think I like the same fit as you. I Like a tailored look. I really love the clash but the sizing is always a bit off to me too. I’m a 16 in love and I have tried the 15 clash and we discussed trying the 14 but we didn’t do it in store. They said it would be way too small on me. But I want the clash to be just slightly smaller since it does have a different shape to the love. I also wish it came in yellow gold. They told me the whole reason but I feel the colors still don’t sit quite right next to eachother. I’m looking at the classic juc as my next future piece. But if they ever put it out in yellow gold I’ll take a look again. 



Purrsey said:


> Again, Cartier doesn't have my size for the thin. So I'm trying out again the small/thin in 15 and medium in 14. SA said the fit is the same so I will gauge likewise for both versions.
> 
> I think I'll shelf Clash for now because the smallest size at 14, it still crosses over my Love (not completely but enough to bother me). And if I wear it between my love and juc, the crossing over my juc is even worse.
> 
> why can't they make clash flush perfect with love?
> 
> View attachment 5274583
> View attachment 5274584
> View attachment 5274585


----------



## jackiebear

goodcrush said:


> Does it feel loose? I would size down if you couldn’t wear it alone. You won’t always want to stack with JUC so definitely try it and see if it feels and fits better.


Thanks for your reply. Ended up dropping by the store and had a try on the size 47 ring and that was too tight. So, I am relieved now and can really enjoy the ring


----------



## HermesNovice

I will like to ask you all for some advice. I am interested in the clash bracelet and will like to wear it half way in my forearm like the left arm in this modeling pic from Cartier because I start having carpal tunnel from my snug bracelets 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Which model will you suggest: small or medium? Thanks in advance


----------



## Cat Fondler

I have the small so I can only speak to that one. I would expect the small would be lighter weight than the medium model and would stay put better. Are you able to try them on in a boutique to compare?


----------



## rat_stack

HermesNovice said:


> I will like to ask you all for some advice. I am interested in the clash bracelet and will like to wear it half way in my forearm like the left arm in this modeling pic from Cartier because I start having carpal tunnel from my snug bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280697
> 
> Which model will you suggest: small or medium? Thanks in advance



It's truly personal preference. I've tried them both on and the small looks better for stacking, while the medium is more of a standalone piece. If you can, try them out in store and I'm sure you'll prefer one over the other.


----------



## Sarahhtnguyen82

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi the make is Fope, check there jewellery out, they do some beautiful pieces.


Hi I'm obsessed with your Fope what size did you get it and what size is your love and JUC? Which style I'm looking to put one in my stack next to my love and panthere!


----------



## babypanda

Sarahhtnguyen82 said:


> Hi I'm obsessed with your Fope what size did you get it and what size is your love and JUC? Which style I'm looking to put one in my stack next to my love and panthere!


I’d love to know as well. Mainly the sizing compared to the love. These pix were posted a long time ago. Hope @designerdiva40 sees this!


----------



## nycmamaofone

babypanda said:


> I’d love to know as well. Mainly the sizing compared to the love. These pix were posted a long time ago. Hope @designerdiva40 sees this!


For the bracelet, it’s the same size as the JuC. So both JUC and Clash are one size down from regular Love and two sizes down from Love Cuff.


----------



## babypanda

nycmamaofone said:


> For the bracelet, it’s the same size as the JuC. So both JUC and Clash are one size down from regular Love and two sizes down from Love Cuff.


Thank you!  We were specifically asking about the size of the FOPE bracelet compared to the love. Would you happen to have that info by any chance?


----------



## nycmamaofone

babypanda said:


> Thank you!  We were specifically asking about the size of the FOPE bracelet compared to the love. Would you happen to have that info by any chance?


Sorry, don’t know what FOPE is.


----------



## nicole0612

nycmamaofone said:


> Sorry, don’t know what FOPE is.


It is another jewelry brand


----------



## babypanda

nycmamaofone said:


> Sorry, don’t know what FOPE is.


It’s the bracelet that she is wearing right next to her love.


----------



## Purrsey

Fope flex it jewellery
					

I’ve been wanting to add a thicker third and last Fope yellow gold bracelet to my collection for a while, either to wear as a trio with the Prima and Eka Tiny or to stack on its own with the Cartier Love cuff, but couldn’t decide between the Solo or Vendome. I love the look of the Vendome but...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Read about this post before. Perhaps not direct answer to some of your questions here - but we get a feel on the sizing against wrist cm.


----------



## HermesNovice

Cat Fondler said:


> I have the small so I can only speak to that one. I would expect the small would be lighter weight than the medium model and would stay put better. Are you able to try them on in a boutique to compare?


Unfortunately, I do not live close to a Cartier boutique, so I will like to ask for the kind opinion from all of you.  That is a good point on the small model


----------



## nycmamaofone

I can’t believe how much of a 180 I made with the Clash. Used to hate it and now am obsessed! Here is an inspo pic I saw on Instagram (credit on the pic). Love the idea of the diamond JUC with the Clash.


----------



## fluffypants

Small clash bangle rose gold




White gold clash medium, flexible, didn't have the bangle version in stock


----------



## fluffypants




----------



## randomfig

fluffypants said:


> View attachment 5282397


Wow! This is at the top of my wishlist right now


----------



## Gringach

I tried the small Clash at the store on Monday and this is a beautiful bracelet. I absolutely loved it, the craftsmanship is amazing! However, I could not buy it as it as it remains too heavy for me and my rhumatismal issues 
But wow, this is a very special piece of jewelry and congrats to all the ones who have it. And thank you again to all PF members who helped with their messages prior to my visit to Cartier


----------



## Julie_de

Gringach said:


> I tried the small Clash at the store on Monday and this is a beautiful bracelet. I absolutely loved it, the craftsmanship is amazing! However, I could not buy it as it as it remains too heavy for me and my rhumatismal issues
> But wow, this is a very special piece of jewelry and congrats to all the ones who have it. And thank you again to all PF members who helped with their messages prior to my visit to Cartier


Maybe you can try ring? You don’t want Clash ring?


----------



## Gringach

Julie_de said:


> Maybe you can try ring? You don’t want Clash ring?


Well no.. I have plenty of rings.. Thanks 
But if I get better one day, I will seriously consider buying the Clash bracelet. It is just too beautiful


----------



## Kayce

Can anyone familiar with sizing and fit of the Clash bracelet please offer some input?  I have the JUC in size 16 and it fits great. I really want to get the Clash bracelet in the small or medium size to go with it, but it seems to run a little bigger than my JUC.  When I tried on the 16 I noticed that the bracelet occasionally spins and sort of gets stuck in a perpendicular orientation when I rotate my wrist (hopefully that makes sense).  Is this normal?  My SA suggested the 15, but it was too small to comfortably go over my wrist bone.  I also tried the supple version, but I didn’t like how it kept flipping over on itself.  Should I just pass of this style altogether or is the spinning normal/something I’ll get used to?  Thanks!


----------



## watermelonpop

Thanks for sharing these photos! I’m also deciding between these two sizes- which one did you end up keeping? 





BookishBlonde said:


> Thanks for everyone’s help and advice on the Clash necklaces. I ended up ordering both because I love how they looked layered.
> 
> They arrived today right when I was about to jump on the treadmill (hence the gym clothes) but I think they look so pretty even in my workout top
> 
> I wanted to include these photos for anyone who is comparing between the small/medium or considering getting both


----------



## Yodabest

Kayce said:


> Can anyone familiar with sizing and fit of the Clash bracelet please offer some input?  I have the JUC in size 16 and it fits great. I really want to get the Clash bracelet in the small or medium size to go with it, but it seems to run a little bigger than my JUC.  When I tried on the 16 I noticed that the bracelet occasionally spins and sort of gets stuck in a perpendicular orientation when I rotate my wrist (hopefully that makes sense).  Is this normal?  My SA suggested the 15, but it was too small to comfortably go over my wrist bone.  I also tried the supple version, but I didn’t like how it kept flipping over on itself.  Should I just pass of this style altogether or is the spinning normal/something I’ll get used to?  Thanks!



I stack the small clash with two loves and JUC. Loves are a 17 and JUC, clash are both 16. I have not noticed the spinning you mentioned and have had my clash for 2 years. It may come down to wrist shape, bone structure.. If you’re not comfortable, then I would look for a different style. I find both JUC and clash very comfortable, for what that’s worth.

Good luck with what you decide! It’s so hard to know when you’re limited to time at the boutique. It’s too bad there isn’t a try before you buy program at Cartier where you can take the piece home a few days.


----------



## BookishBlonde

watermelonpop said:


> Thanks for sharing these photos! I’m also deciding between these two sizes- which one did you end up keeping?


To be honest I was inspired by the photos of Gwenyth Paltrow wearing the clash necklaces layered.
I kept both because I think they look really chic together  if I had to keep one though, I probably would have gone with the larger size, though both pieces are gorgeous!


----------



## goodcrush

PC1984 said:


> I stack the small clash with two loves and JUC. Loves are a 17 and JUC, clash are both 16. I have not noticed the spinning you mentioned and have had my clash for 2 years. It may come down to wrist shape, bone structure.. If you’re not comfortable, then I would look for a different style. I find both JUC and clash very comfortable, for what that’s worth.
> 
> Good luck with what you decide! It’s so hard to know when you’re limited to time at the boutique. It’s too bad there isn’t a try before you buy program at Cartier where you can take the piece home a few days.



Do you have photos of how you rock this? It’s what I have too but when wearing all four I couldn’t get the order to look right to my eyes. Could just be my arm lol. Ended up talking my classic off and only using my thin with the stack.


----------



## goodcrush

Kayce said:


> Can anyone familiar with sizing and fit of the Clash bracelet please offer some input?  I have the JUC in size 16 and it fits great. I really want to get the Clash bracelet in the small or medium size to go with it, but it seems to run a little bigger than my JUC.  When I tried on the 16 I noticed that the bracelet occasionally spins and sort of gets stuck in a perpendicular orientation when I rotate my wrist (hopefully that makes sense).  Is this normal?  My SA suggested the 15, but it was too small to comfortably go over my wrist bone.  I also tried the supple version, but I didn’t like how it kept flipping over on itself.  Should I just pass of this style altogether or is the spinning normal/something I’ll get used to?  Thanks!



My clash and JUC are the same size. It can and occasionally does spin but never stays in an upright position. if it feels like it is moving that direction I normally just right it and adjust the bangles. I don’t really see it as a big deal. The clash is a bit bigger than my JUC in the same size but two sizes down would have not worked for me and I would always rather have looser than tighter.


----------



## Yodabest

goodcrush said:


> Do you have photos of how you rock this? It’s what I have too but when wearing all four I couldn’t get the order to look right to my eyes. Could just be my arm lol. Ended up talking my classic off and only using my thin with the stack.



You got it! I’ll post pics later or tomorrow.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Kayce said:


> Can anyone familiar with sizing and fit of the Clash bracelet please offer some input?  I have the JUC in size 16 and it fits great. I really want to get the Clash bracelet in the small or medium size to go with it, but it seems to run a little bigger than my JUC.  When I tried on the 16 I noticed that the bracelet occasionally spins and sort of gets stuck in a perpendicular orientation when I rotate my wrist (hopefully that makes sense).  Is this normal?  My SA suggested the 15, but it was too small to comfortably go over my wrist bone.  I also tried the supple version, but I didn’t like how it kept flipping over on itself.  Should I just pass of this style altogether or is the spinning normal/something I’ll get used to?  Thanks!


Clash in 16 will stack best!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Kayce said:


> Can anyone familiar with sizing and fit of the Clash bracelet please offer some input?  I have the JUC in size 16 and it fits great. I really want to get the Clash bracelet in the small or medium size to go with it, but it seems to run a little bigger than my JUC.  When I tried on the 16 I noticed that the bracelet occasionally spins and sort of gets stuck in a perpendicular orientation when I rotate my wrist (hopefully that makes sense).  Is this normal?  My SA suggested the 15, but it was too small to comfortably go over my wrist bone.  I also tried the supple version, but I didn’t like how it kept flipping over on itself.  Should I just pass of this style altogether or is the spinning normal/something I’ll get used to?  Thanks!


My JUC is size 16 and I went with clash in size 15. Clash size 16 overlaps with my JUC and size 17 Loves so for me I knew it was too big. Size 15 clash lines up perfectly with my set.


----------



## south-of-france

Quick pic, Loves sz 18, Clash and Juc sz 17.


----------



## allykaulitz

Hi everyone  Has anyone tried on the single earring that could please share a photo? 

I asked at both local stores and when I travel and nobody seems to have it in stock, so the only view I have of it is the stock photo. I would like to see it on someone before I ask to order it in, and would like to know if they're really as heavy as they look on the models' earlobes.


----------



## Kayce

Thanks everyone for all of your replies!  I’ll try to get the store one more time and give it another shot.


----------



## Yodabest

goodcrush said:


> Do you have photos of how you rock this? It’s what I have too but when wearing all four I couldn’t get the order to look right to my eyes. Could just be my arm lol. Ended up talking my classic off and only using my thin with the stack.



Here you go, I play around with the configuration. I usually only wear one at a time with my loves though. I do wear all 4 sometimes, just not as often.


----------



## Yodabest

south-of-france said:


> Quick pic, Loves sz 18, Clash and Juc sz 17.



I always love your stacks with that rainbow love in the mix  

Question….which may get wordy so sorry in advance  Do you notice any wear on the JUC stacking the clash against it with this configuration?
I was previously stacking my JUC with the nail head against the loves and my SA saw and said the nail tip should go against them. She said that my loves have enough patina where I won’t really notice any extra surface scratches from the nail tip, though I’d prefer to put the clash as a buffer between them- when I tried doing it so the nail tip was against the clash, the clash went over it a little. Just don’t want to risk scratches on the JUC stacking it this way.


----------



## wenlet

I’ve been waiting for them to release this ring for freaking ever… saw it show up on Adele but nowhere else


----------



## mgoch

wenlet said:


> View attachment 5292954
> 
> I’ve been waiting for them to release this ring for freaking ever… saw it show up on Adele but nowhere else


LOVE THAT!!!


----------



## Chaton

wenlet said:


> View attachment 5292954
> 
> I’ve been waiting for them to release this ring for freaking ever… saw it show up on Adele but nowhere else



I think you will have to call them directly or work with an SA with the model number to see if they can get it for you as it seems it is only available in certain parts of the world currently.



			CRB4233700 - Clash de Cartier ring - Rose gold, onyx - Cartier


----------



## nycmamaofone

Just got the Clou but man, I am obsessed with the Clash. It’s definitely next on my wishlist.


----------



## SugarMama

Sharing some pics of stacks with the clash. Not mine yet but will be soon.


----------



## jenayb

SugarMama said:


> Sharing some pics of stacks with the clash. Not mine yet but will be soon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295625
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295626



I'll go out on a limb here to say that I have found the Clash to be my MOST stackable bracelet. It's edgy and a lot of fun.


----------



## Jinsun

Small or medium??  No Cartier near me. I just got the small in the mail but wondering if I should get the medium instead??

Hubs says the stack looks nice now and the medium would overpower it. 

Btw, it looks lovely stacked with just the JUC than with the love and JUC


----------



## nycmamaofone

Jinsun said:


> Small or medium??  No Cartier near me. I just got the small in the mail but wondering if I should get the medium instead??
> 
> Hubs says the stack looks nice now and the medium would overpower it.
> 
> Btw, it looks lovely stacked with just the JUC than with the love and JUC


What does your stack look like?

I personally prefer the small as it has the same width as the Love. The medium is good as a stand-alone piece.


----------



## Jinsun

I have the “trio” stack. Reg love. Reg JUC and now the small clash. 

Last yr I went into Tiff to check out the hardwear bracelet. Had the medium in mind but walked out with the large. Due to the size, I don’t stack it but always wonder if I should’ve went with the medium to stack. I do enjoy it. But constantly have the “what if”. 

I am loving the small clash and I guess if I ever get to visit Cartier store and love the medium clash, I can always sell the small.


----------



## goodcrush

Jinsun said:


> Small or medium??  No Cartier near me. I just got the small in the mail but wondering if I should get the medium instead??
> 
> Hubs says the stack looks nice now and the medium would overpower it.
> 
> Btw, it looks lovely stacked with just the JUC than with the love and JUC



I think if you are stacking the small Clash is perfect for that. I actually love stacking mine with my JUC by itself. I actually removed my classic love because I didn’t love the look of the trio on me with classic. I also have a thin love and I wear that one with the two when I miss the love bracelet. It has a more balanced look for me. BUT BUT I do love the medium Clash too and I could see adding that to my stack. Wearing the two clash together with my JUC. I won’t sell my small Clash though. Just too comfortable and easy to wear.


----------



## Jinsun

goodcrush said:


> I think if you are stacking the small Clash is perfect for that. I actually love stacking mine with my JUC by itself. I actually removed my classic love because I didn’t love the look of the trio on me with classic. I also have a thin love and I wear that one with the two when I miss the love bracelet. It has a more balanced look for me. BUT BUT I do love the medium Clash too and I could see adding that to my stack. Wearing the two clash together with my JUC. I won’t sell my small Clash though. Just too comfortable and easy to wear.



Thank you. Yes, it looks great with just the JUC!  Hmm possibility of own two clash in the future, hope hubs don’t mind


----------



## Chaton

Jinsun said:


> Thank you. Yes, it looks great with just the JUC!  Hmm possibility of own two clash in the future, hope hubs don’t mind




Hi again!

I'm like you - I don't have a Cartier in my city.  I have tried on the small Clash while traveling, and I do like it but my stack is rather complete at the moment.  I do think that two small Clashes in the future will look good together (as I tend to like bracelets in pairs - I wear two classic Loves together currently).  I also agree with others that probably the medium Clash is more a standalone piece (although I have never tried it on), but just from the dimensions.

Since it seems you are wanting to stack your Clash, I think the small is probably best with your current stack or to wear with your JUC. It seems your husband is on point!


----------



## rat_stack

Jinsun said:


> I have the “trio” stack. Reg love. Reg JUC and now the small clash.
> 
> Last yr I went into Tiff to check out the hardwear bracelet. Had the medium in mind but walked out with the large. Due to the size, I don’t stack it but always wonder if I should’ve went with the medium to stack. I do enjoy it. But constantly have the “what if”.
> 
> I am loving the small clash and I guess if I ever get to visit Cartier store and love the medium clash, I can always sell the small.



I ordered the medium Clash online once and ended up returning it. I didn't like the way it looked stacked with my Love, it really overpowered it. Medium Clash to me looks good with regular JUC only, or as a standalone piece. I think small Clash + reg JUC + reg Love is the perfect stack.


----------



## nycmamaofone

rat_stack said:


> I ordered the medium Clash online once and ended up returning it. I didn't like the way it looked stacked with my Love, it really overpowered it. Medium Clash to me looks good with regular JUC only, or as a standalone piece. I think small Clash + reg JUC + reg Love is the perfect stack.


Agree with this 100%.


----------



## VcaHaddict

nycmamaofone said:


> Agree with this 100%.


Totally agree! Here are pics comparing small and medium with regular JUC. I felt that medium is too big to stack. I ended up getting small clash.


----------



## Julie_de

VcaHaddict said:


> Totally agree! Here are pics comparing small and medium with regular JUC. I felt that medium is too big to stack. I ended up getting small clash.



I like medium also


----------



## Jinsun

Thank you all. I’m more confident now with the small I ordered. 

Now…..moving on to the ring……small or med??

I love the bracelet so much I want to eventually get the ring, necklace, and hoops. 

I’ve been buying VCA lately and the clash just now got my attention. My last Cartier purchase (JUC) was in 2016.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Jinsun said:


> Thank you all. I’m more confident now with the small I ordered.
> 
> Now…..moving on to the ring……small or med??
> 
> I love the bracelet so much I want to eventually get the ring, necklace, and hoops.
> 
> I’ve been buying VCA lately and the clash just now got my attention. My last Cartier purchase (JUC) was in 2016.


I like the bracelet in small and the ring in medium. Why? I like to stack my bracelets but not my rings. For the ring, I like more presence as it will be worn alone.


----------



## nycmamaofone

VcaHaddict said:


> Totally agree! Here are pics comparing small and medium with regular JUC. I felt that medium is too big to stack. I ended up getting small clash.


These are insanely gorgeous pics!! Love everything!!


----------



## VcaHaddict

nycmamaofone said:


> These are insanely gorgeous pics!! Love everything!!


You are very sweet! thank you so much


----------



## cuselover

Sorry I am new to this line, does clash only comes in rose gold?


----------



## Yodabest

cuselover said:


> Sorry I am new to this line, does clash only comes in rose gold?



yes, though it’s a very subtle rose. My SA said the clash is really a mix of yellow and rose. I stack mine with my yellow gold love.


----------



## caffelatte

cuselover said:


> Sorry I am new to this line, does clash only comes in rose gold?



There are also some items like the ring and bracelet available in white gold.


----------



## Frivole88

Jinsun said:


> Now…..moving on to the ring……small or med??



I suggest to get the small if you have short fingers like me. I went to Cartier determined to purchase the medium but when I tried in on, it looks so big and made my fingers look chunky and fat. Even my SA advised me to get the small. I suggest you try both if you have time to visit the store.


----------



## Jinsun

kristinlorraine said:


> I suggest to get the small if you have short fingers like me. I went to Cartier determined to purchase the medium but when I tried in on, it looks so big and made my fingers look chunky and fat. Even my SA advised me to get the small. I suggest you try both if you have time to visit the store.



I do have short fingers (and chubby). Unfortunately I don’t have Cartier in my state and not sure when we will be able to travel. But the ring, I for sure want to try it on in store for sizing. I want to wear on my index or middle finger.


----------



## Pink popcorn

Hi,
I would like to ask... have anyone seen WG clash braclet in small? 

I have the YG/RG medium clash, and would like to pair with the small WG. But coulldn find this item on the website. Anyone knows?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Pink popcorn said:


> Hi,
> I would like to ask... have anyone seen WG clash braclet in small?
> 
> I have the YG/RG medium clash, and would like to pair with the small WG. But coulldn find this item on the website. Anyone knows?


The small comes only in rose gold.


----------



## Pink popcorn

nycmamaofone said:


> The small comes only in rose gold.


Thank you!


----------



## cartierloverjs

Just saw yellow gold version necklace. Maybe the bracelet and ring are not far away! Keep my fingers crossed. I have been waiting too long!!


----------



## Purrsey

Wow I think this is getting some of us excited and hopeful.


----------



## Yodabest

cartierloverjs said:


> Just saw yellow gold version necklace. Maybe the bracelet and ring are not far away! Keep my fingers crossed. I have been waiting too long!!



This is so odd. The configuration is different since the beaded area is shorter and the chain doesn’t have the unique detail of the rose gold version. It’s not just the rose gold one in yellow gold, it’s more like an entirely different necklace. Why would they do this?

Here’s the rose for comparison…


----------



## Purrsey

Sharp eye. 
I checked my local website. Don't see it. That pic posted says limited edition though.


----------



## Yodabest

Purrsey said:


> Sharp eye.
> I checked my local website. Don't see it. That pic posted says limited edition though.



Yeah I noticed it says LE…. But why bother making (sorry, just my opinion here!) a less nice version of the necklace? ESPECIALLY if it’s going to be LE!


----------



## cartierloverjs

Purrsey said:


> Sharp eye.
> I checked my local website. Don't see it. That pic posted says limited edition though.


Although it is LE, the yellow gold version makes me think bracelet and ring (the design) is doable in yellow gold. I remember several pieces of other lines in the past always come with rose gold first, and yellow gold a couple of years later. I guess this is their market strategy- to capture as many buyers as possible?


----------



## mesh123

cartierloverjs said:


> Just saw yellow gold version necklace. Maybe the bracelet and ring are not far away! Keep my fingers crossed. I have been waiting too long!!


It says limited edition!


----------



## Purrsey

cartierloverjs said:


> Although it is LE, the yellow gold version makes me think bracelet and ring (the design) is doable in yellow gold. I remember several pieces of other lines in the past always come with rose gold first, and yellow gold a couple of years later. I guess this is their market strategy- to capture as many buyers as possible?


I guess only time will tell...


----------



## Purrsey

PC1984 said:


> Yeah I noticed it says LE…. But why bother making (sorry, just my opinion here!) a less nice version of the necklace? ESPECIALLY if it’s going to be LE!


Yeah I get you. LE should be special / nicer. But this does look "plain".

I wonder why too. But the YG part (a possibility) is what we are excited about for the classic clash range.

@cartierloverjs did you see this in USA site?


----------



## caffelatte

I see it on the US website, but it says "price not available"


----------



## caffelatte

Here are the details in the description:

"Limited edition Clash de Cartier necklace, medium model, 18K yellow gold. Size of pendant beads: 30 mm. Width: 8 mm. Adjustable beads chain length 38-41cm."


----------



## mocktail

PC1984 said:


> This is so odd. The configuration is different since the beaded area is shorter and the chain doesn’t have the unique detail of the rose gold version. It’s not just the rose gold one in yellow gold, it’s more like an entirely different necklace. Why would they do this?



I don't wear yellow gold but I think this simpler chain looks nicer, more "clean" than the chain for the rose gold necklace. It lets your eyes focus on just the "clash" section. JMO!


----------



## rat_stack

mocktail said:


> I don't wear yellow gold but I think this simpler chain looks nicer, more "clean" than the chain for the rose gold necklace. It lets your eyes focus on just the "clash" section. JMO!



This YG necklace looks quite different than the RG version! The chain is all beads and the pendant itself has beads instead of the regular Clash studs. Not quite my look, but I'm loving that the Clash may start coming out with more YG pieces.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

If they start making clash in yellow gold I'll be interested in the clash again. uh-oh


----------



## MaggyH

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> If they start making clash in yellow gold I'll be interested in the clash again. uh-oh


Same here! Fingers crossed


----------



## mugenprincess

I tried the small clash about a month ago and I couldn't stop thinking about it! I had to go pick one up 
I'm sooo in love with it!


----------



## nycmamaofone

mugenprincess said:


> I tried the small clash about a month ago and I couldn't stop thinking about it! I had to go pick one up
> I'm sooo in love with it!


Girl it’s gorgeous!!


----------



## goodcrush

mugenprincess said:


> I tried the small clash about a month ago and I couldn't stop thinking about it! I had to go pick one up
> I'm sooo in love with it!



The very right thing to do! Clash is one of my favorites. Beautiful.


----------



## mugenprincess

goodcrush said:


> The very right thing to do! Clash is one of my favorites. Beautiful.


Yeah!!
I was like..I don't need a third small love, but a clash.. Can't leave this behind! Lol





nycmamaofone said:


> Girl it’s gorgeous!!





goodcrush said:


> The very right thing to do! Clash is one of my favorites. Beautiful.


Thank you so much!


----------



## cartierloverjs

cartierloverjs said:


> Just saw yellow gold version necklace. Maybe the bracelet and ring are not far away! Keep my fingers crossed. I have been waiting too long!!


The price is around $3,050, based on the price on Chinese website. About 95% of the price of medium ring


----------



## Jem131

PC1984 said:


> I always love your stacks with that rainbow love in the mix
> 
> Question….which may get wordy so sorry in advance  Do you notice any wear on the JUC stacking the clash against it with this configuration?
> I was previously stacking my JUC with the nail head against the loves and my SA saw and said the nail tip should go against them. She said that my loves have enough patina where I won’t really notice any extra surface scratches from the nail tip, though I’d prefer to put the clash as a buffer between them- when I tried doing it so the nail tip was against the clash, the clash went over it a little. Just don’t want to risk scratches on the JUC stacking it this way.


I would not put the nail tip against your Loves. I always wear it pointing opposite from them but changed up one day for something different. What I found were obvious scratches on the surface of the Love caused by the beveled edge of the nail tip. I could not change it back fast enough and had to polish out those scratches.


----------



## Yodabest

Jem131 said:


> I would not put the nail tip against your Loves. I always wear it pointing opposite from them but changed up one day for something different. What I found were obvious scratches on the surface of the Love caused by the beveled edge of the nail tip. I could not change it back fast enough and had to polish out those scratches.



It’s so frustrating because everywhere has different advice. My SA said if the nail head is against the loves if will cause an indentation to form in the side of the love after it’s worn like that long enough and that’s a problem that can’t be repaired, whereas surface scratches can be polished out.
I think there’s risk of scratches/damage either way and it’s a matter of which you’re most willing to deal with.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

PC1984 said:


> It’s so frustrating because everywhere has different advice. My SA said if the nail head is against the loves if will cause an indentation to form in the side of the love after it’s worn like that long enough and that’s a problem that can’t be repaired, whereas surface scratches can be polished out.
> I think there’s risk of scratches/damage either way and it’s a matter of which you’re most willing to deal with.


I think your SA is right.
I am not have a Regular Juc, but had try on Regular Juc with Diamond at the  boutique 
I have moved up at down couple time.
And noticed it have indentation  on my love cuff.
However Regular Juc it not suit my small wrist.
So purchase Sm Juc  with diamond instead, And wear nail tip against the  love cuff.


----------



## Yodabest

Teerakrainbow said:


> I think your SA is right.
> I am not have a Regular Juc, but had try on Regular Juc with Diamond at the  boutique
> I have moved up at down couple time.
> And noticed it have indentation  on my love cuff.
> However Regular Juc it not suit my small wrist.
> So purchase Sm Juc  with diamond instead, And wear nail tip against the  love cuff.



Yeah I really think the best option with this stack is having a bracelet in between that wont show surface scratches. I’m thinking my clash, but then worry about the clash scratching the JUC!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

PC1984 said:


> Yeah I really think the best option with this stack is having a bracelet in between that wont show surface scratches. I’m thinking my clash, but then worry about the clash scratching the JUC!


I


PC1984 said:


> Yeah I really think the best option with this stack is having a bracelet in between that wont show surface scratches. I’m thinking my clash, but then worry about the clash scratching the JUC!


I won't think it will show or notice on Juc if you wear Clash in between.
But will give you a beautiful stack.

I have use cape cod to remove all scratches on my bracelet when it was ding cause by Regular Juc when i was try on, and also watches,  is working very well with my small Jewellery collection and look almost brand new.


----------



## Jem131

Sparkledolll said:


> My JUC is size 16 and I went with clash in size 15. Clash size 16 overlaps with my JUC and size 17 Loves so for me I knew it was too big. Size 15 clash lines up perfectly with my set.


I agree here’s my new Clash which is too big. It’s an 18cm like my JUC. I know I need a 17cm and I am waiting for it, but unsure if I want the thin or thicker bracelet. What do you think?


----------



## makami

Now that I've learned how to add a pic. I wanted to share a pic of my stack. Medium clash in 17 and classic love in 19. 

I tried on the clash in 18 but it was able to jump over my love to the other side of my wrist. The 17 is stacking very nicely for me!


----------



## nicole0612

makami said:


> Now that I've learned how to add a pic. I wanted to share a pic of my stack. Medium clash in 17 and classic love in 19.
> 
> I tried on the clash in 18 but it was able to jump over my love to the other side of my wrist. The 17 is stacking very nicely for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310985


It looks great!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Jem131 said:


> I agree here’s my new Clash which is too big. It’s an 18cm like my JUC. I know I need a 17cm and I am waiting for it, but unsure if I want the thin or thicker bracelet. What do you think?


I prefer thin for a more delicate look but you should go for whichever one you prefer.


----------



## Jinsun

Necklace owners, how are you liking the piece?  I’m really getting sucked into the clash. The ring and necklace is on my list. Tried to search YT vids on the necklace, but there aren’t that many.
Can share pics?  Thank you


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Jinsun said:


> Necklace owners, how are you liking the piece?  I’m really getting sucked into the clash. The ring and necklace is on my list. Tried to search YT vids on the necklace, but there aren’t that many.
> Can share pics?  Thank you


Hi,
I love mine, have wears 24/7 since I received for my Christmas present. 
Never use to wear rose gold,  but Clash rose gold is subtle and blend in with my other yellow gold jewellery and also my skin.
The necklace chain it kind of cashing light when take photos. 
And you can see how rose - yellow gold blend in quite well.
Clash ring is on my wishlist too.
My is small size.


----------



## Jinsun

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> I love mine, have wears 24/7 since I received for my Christmas present.
> Never use to wear rose gold,  but Clash rose gold is subtle and blend in with my other yellow gold jewellery and also my skin.
> The necklace chain it kind of cashing light when take photos.
> And you can see how rose - yellow gold blend in quite well.
> Clash ring is on my wishlist too.
> My is small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311466
> View attachment 5311467
> View attachment 5311468
> View attachment 5311469


Ty!  It really is lovely. Is the chain 18”?  I recently purchased the small bracelet and I do agree about the color.


----------



## Jem131

Jem131 said:


> I agree here’s my new Clash which is too big. It’s an 18cm like my JUC. I know I need a 17cm and I am waiting for it, but unsure if I want the thin or thicker bracelet. What do you think?


Also don’t wear your JUC this way or beveled tip will noticeably scratch your love. It’s usually at


Sparkledolll said:


> I prefer thin for a more delicate look but you should go for whichever one you prefer.


Thank you. So the right size (17 cm) in the same width. I tend to agree and think the thicker one may be better alone or with shorter stack.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Jinsun said:


> Ty!  It really is lovely. Is the chain 18”?  I recently purchased the small bracelet and I do agree about the color.


Necklace chain is14- 16cm. I think.
But you can request for extra loops, and free .
I didn't  want extra as is good length for me.


----------



## Jem131

Teerakrainbow said:


> I think your SA is right.
> I am not have a Regular Juc, but had try on Regular Juc with Diamond at the  boutique
> I have moved up at down couple time.
> And noticed it have indentation  on my love cuff.
> However Regular Juc it not suit my small wrist.
> So purchase Sm Juc  with diamond instead, And wear nail tip against the  love cuff.


I actually experienced scratches and slight indentation, and believe it due to fact that I wear my JUC more like a bangle, so there was more movement as a result of its larger size. So advising others that if wearing it more loosely that it’s better to place at the hand end of your stack rather than nearer your elbow.
I’ve returned it to its usual place at the end with the Ecrou (also worn more loosely) between it and my Loves, which are worn with a closer fit.


----------



## Deeksha-007

smiley03 said:


> I love your bracelet stack!   Is that the VCA rose gold vintage alhambra? I'm thinking of adding that bracelet to this stack:
> 
> View attachment 5195260


Hey, I wanted to know what your VCA bracelet stone was called? I’m guessing it’s carnelian but I’m not 100% sure. I am really considering the carnelian as a sweet pendant (and I am darker skinned like you) so I was wondering how it looked like and how it does for daily wear


----------



## smiley03

Deeksha-007 said:


> Hey, I wanted to know what your VCA bracelet stone was called? I’m guessing it’s carnelian but I’m not 100% sure. I am really considering the carnelian as a sweet pendant (and I am darker skinned like you) so I was wondering how it looked like and how it does for daily wear


You're right- it is Carnelian! It is great for daily wear and looks great on darker skin tones. I highly recommend. Here is a picture of the carnelian sweet pendant as well as earrings for your reference.


----------



## WingNut

smiley03 said:


> You're right- it is Carnelian! It is great for daily wear and looks great on darker skin tones. I highly recommend. Here is a picture of the carnelian sweet pendant as well as earrings for your reference.


This is stunning on you!


----------



## smiley03

WingNut said:


> This is stunning on you!


Thank you!


----------



## smiley03

For those of you who are interested, here is a picture of the clash earrings. I snagged a pair for my upcoming birthday.


----------



## Kayce

smiley03 said:


> For those of you who are interested, here is a picture of the clash earrings. I snagged a pair for my upcoming birthday.


They’re so pretty!!  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## smiley03

Kayce said:


> They’re so pretty!!  Happy Birthday!!


Thank you!


----------



## Yodabest

smiley03 said:


> For those of you who are interested, here is a picture of the clash earrings. I snagged a pair for my upcoming birthday.



Love the earrings and your sweater! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## smiley03

PC1984 said:


> Love the earrings and your sweater! Happy birthday!!!


Thank you!


----------



## kmang011

smiley03 said:


> You're right- it is Carnelian! It is great for daily wear and looks great on darker skin tones. I highly recommend. Here is a picture of the carnelian sweet pendant as well as earrings for your reference.



Carnelian looks great on you! Do you wear the sweet earrings 24/7 or do you take them on and off?


----------



## caffelatte

smiley03 said:


> For those of you who are interested, here is a picture of the clash earrings. I snagged a pair for my upcoming birthday.



Lovely! Enjoy your birthday!


----------



## smiley03

cindy663 said:


> Lovely! Enjoy your birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## smiley03

kmang011 said:


> Carnelian looks great on you! Do you wear the sweet earrings 24/7 or do you take them on and off?


Thank you! They are comfortable and can be worn daily but I prefer to take them off and on.


----------



## mesh123

smiley03 said:


> For those of you who are interested, here is a picture of the clash earrings. I snagged a pair for my upcoming birthday.


Wow! So beautiful


----------



## WingNut

smiley03 said:


> For those of you who are interested, here is a picture of the clash earrings. I snagged a pair for my upcoming birthday.


Those are beautiful on you!


----------



## smiley03

mesh123 said:


> Wow! So beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## smiley03

WingNut said:


> Those are beautiful on you!


Thank you!


----------



## themuddylotus

PC1984 said:


> I LOVE all these stacks!


If you size down in the clash it will fit flush with the love.


----------



## pikanmu

smiley03 said:


> For those of you who are interested, here is a picture of the clash earrings. I snagged a pair for my upcoming birthday.


Obsessed with these clash earrings!  I wish I could wear pierced earrings. I wonder if Cartier would make a clip on version upon request. Hmmmm.


----------



## chanelbee23

smiley03 said:


> For those of you who are interested, here is a picture of the clash earrings. I snagged a pair for my upcoming birthday.


Beautiful! I got a pair of the small clash earrings for mine ☺️


----------



## smiley03

chanelbee23 said:


> Beautiful! I got a pair of the small clash earrings for mine ☺


Thank you! Congrats on your purchase- enjoy!


----------



## smiley03

pikanmu said:


> Obsessed with these clash earrings!  I wish I could wear pierced earrings. I wonder if Cartier would make a clip on version upon request. Hmmmm.


You should inquire if this is possible. It would be nice if they could custom make a clip on version.


----------



## Chanelandco

chanelbee23 said:


> Beautiful! I got a pair of the small clash earrings for mine ☺


Congrats!
What do you think about the small earings ? Are they heavy ? Thx


----------



## mesh123

Chanelandco said:


> Congrats!
> What do you think about the small earings ? Are they heavy ? Thx


I am interested to know as well as I am considering it!
Thanks


----------



## MainlyBailey

Just added the clash to my arm stack. I am now just a lot waiting for the regular JUC YG w/ diamonds. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## WingNut

MainlyBailey said:


> Just added the clash to my arm stack. I am now just a lot waiting for the regular JUC YG w/ diamonds. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334560


Love it!


----------



## KristinS

MainlyBailey said:


> Just added the clash to my arm stack. I am now just a lot waiting for the regular JUC YG w/ diamonds. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334560


I love your Serpenti bracelet … it is stunning and I’m shocked it isn’t more popular (or maybe I’m just not seeing it as much?)


----------



## nicole0612

I like a theme


----------



## Chaton

Does this look like the Clash?

Yesterday I saw one of my favorite tennis players with it on, replacing her JUC.  It sparkled so much on court and I thought maybe it was a bracelet with diamonds but I think it’s just the plain.

It looked so good on her especially paired with her Trinity cord bracelet.


----------



## Julie_de

Looks a lot like Clash to me.  But I'm not sure 100%, because the photo is unsuccessful.  I think if a tennis player wears this bracelet, then you can find more photos on the Internet.  Or can be on her Instagram.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Chaton said:


> Does this look like the Clash?
> 
> Yesterday I saw one of my favorite tennis players with it on, replacing her JUC.  It sparkled so much on court and I thought maybe it was a bracelet with diamonds but I think it’s just the plain.
> 
> It looked so good on her especially paired with her Trinity cord bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5335195


Good eye—sure looks like it. The Clash definitely ”flashes” when it catches the light.


----------



## WingNut

KristinS said:


> I love your Serpenti bracelet … it is stunning and I’m shocked it isn’t more popular (or maybe I’m just not seeing it as much?)


Same here. It's on my radar....trying to decide which one I should aim for!


----------



## jenayb

Chaton said:


> Does this look like the Clash?
> 
> Yesterday I saw one of my favorite tennis players with it on, replacing her JUC.  It sparkled so much on court and I thought maybe it was a bracelet with diamonds but I think it’s just the plain.
> 
> It looked so good on her especially paired with her Trinity cord bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5335195



Looks like the Clash for sure to me. I have both the bracelet and now the ring most recently and both truly do catch the light and sparkle.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Someone back in this thread said it looks like a spine.  I tend to agree.


----------



## chanelbee23

Chanelandco said:


> Congrats!
> What do you think about the small earings ? Are they heavy ? Thx


I’ve been saving them for my birthday so can’t really say right now - when I tried them on they felt substantial but not heavy, if that makes sense. I’ll report back soon!


----------



## Chanelandco

chanelbee23 said:


> I’ve been saving them for my birthday so can’t really say right now - when I tried them on they felt substantial but not heavy, if that makes sense. I’ll report back soon!


Thank you for your reply. And happy birthday


----------



## MainlyBailey

KristinS said:


> I love your Serpenti bracelet … it is stunning and I’m shocked it isn’t more popular (or maybe I’m just not seeing it as much?)


Thank you! I felt the same way but it’s so beautiful. I love the entire serpenti line and I think it blends well with carter pieces!


----------



## KristinS

WingNut said:


> Same here. It's on my radar....trying to decide which one I should aim for!


I ❤️❤️❤️ The rose gold / pave bracelet. It is great as a complimentary or standalone piece. If you need a size large, you get more for your money with the diamonds lol









						Serpenti Viper Bracciale 355043 | Bvlgari
					

Discover Serpenti Viper Bracciale and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.




					www.bulgari.com


----------



## WingNut

KristinS said:


> I ❤❤❤ The rose gold / pave bracelet. It is great as a complimentary or standalone piece. If you need a size large, you get more for your money with the diamonds lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serpenti Viper Bracciale 355043 | Bvlgari
> 
> 
> Discover Serpenti Viper Bracciale and read more about Bvlgari's Collection on the official website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bulgari.com


Thats so pretty. Can't decide if I like that one or the one with the overlapping head/tail better!


----------



## MainlyBailey

WingNut said:


> Thats so pretty. Can't decide if I like that one or the one with the overlapping head/tail better!


i love that overlapping one too but it’s not good for stacking so I got this instead. I want to get the overlapping one for my right arm to be a stand alone but holy cow the price tag on that thing is more than double the $!!


----------



## Jem131

HermesNovice said:


> I will like to ask you all for some advice. I am interested in the clash bracelet and will like to wear it half way in my forearm like the left arm in this modeling pic from Cartier because I start having carpal tunnel from my snug bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280697
> 
> Which model will you suggest: small or medium? Thanks in advance


Hi! This looks like the large and the small. The large graduates from wide to narrow on each side. If wearing alone it will be lovely, just keep in mind that if size is large enough for forearm that weight and gravity will pull it to your wrist when your arms are down. The smaller version might be easier to keep high but will be just as likely to fall upon your wrist. They do not fit like a Love which if small enough, stays in place.


----------



## Jem131

Kayce said:


> Can anyone familiar with sizing and fit of the Clash bracelet please offer some input?  I have the JUC in size 16 and it fits great. I really want to get the Clash bracelet in the small or medium size to go with it, but it seems to run a little bigger than my JUC.  When I tried on the 16 I noticed that the bracelet occasionally spins and sort of gets stuck in a perpendicular orientation when I rotate my wrist (hopefully that makes sense).  Is this normal?  My SA suggested the 15, but it was too small to comfortably go over my wrist bone.  I also tried the supple version, but I didn’t like how it kept flipping over on itself.  Should I just pass of this style altogether or is the spinning normal/something I’ll get used to?  Thanks!
> [/QUOTE
> Its been said that the JUC should be one size smaller than love but mine is same as love (18cm) because I prefer a bangle like fit. I received Clash for Christmas also in 18cm but it was too big so I’ve been waiting for the 17cm in pink/gold to arrive. (A size that fit beautifully in wg in store).


----------



## Jem131

south-of-france said:


> Quick pic, Loves sz 18, Clash and Juc sz 17.


Which width of the Clash?


----------



## Jem131

PC1984 said:


> yes, though it’s a very subtle rose. My SA said the clash is really a mix of yellow and rose. I stack mine with my yellow gold love.
> 
> 
> PC1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, though it’s a very subtle rose. My SA said the clash is really a mix of yellow and rose. I stack mine with my yellow gold love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a pink/gold and looks beautiful mixed with yellow and rose gold which was probably the intent of making it that color. The wg is beautiful and striking but does not stack well between yellow and rose bracelets. It is best worn alone.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jem131

I would suggest measuring out a strip of paper in the size you’re considering that is width of a Love. Tape together on your wrist and it should give you a general idea of how the real bracelet would fit.


----------



## Jem131

Sparkledolll said:


> I prefer thin for a more delicate look but you should go for whichever one you prefer.


I’d agree. My only thought is that there are always price increases, as noticed with my Loves, JUC and Ecrou over time, (a la Chanel..ugh). I’m leaning toward the medium as an investment to avoid a sure price increase in future.


----------



## Jem131

themuddylotus said:


> If you size down in the clash it will fit flush with the love.


Yes!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Jem131 said:


> I agree here’s my new Clash which is too big. It’s an 18cm like my JUC. I know I need a 17cm and I am waiting for it, but unsure if I want the thin or thicker bracelet. What do you think?


Have you tried moving your Clash to the other end of your stack?


----------



## south-of-france

Jem131 said:


> Which width of the Clash?


Small


----------



## nicole0612

I wasn’t wearing all of these at once, I actually was taking the photo to ask an opinion here if I really need 2 Clash! Then another thread inspired me to try on my VCA malachite magic bracelet, so I ended up with quite an arm line-up! I started with a Clash the same size as my Loves (16) at the top end of my stack and realized later that I need a spacer bracelet between 16 Clash and Loves. Once I got the 15 Clash for stacking I planned to sell the 16 Clash, but for some reason now I wonder if I should keep it for the widest part of my stack. Or would I be better off wearing my diamond JUC (no space for it now)?


----------



## jenayb

nicole0612 said:


> I wasn’t wearing all of these at once, I actually was taking the photo to ask an opinion here if I really need 2 Clash! Then another thread inspired me to try on my VCA malachite magic bracelet, so I ended up with quite an arm line-up! I started with a Clash the same size as my Loves (16) at the top end of my stack and realized later that I need a spacer bracelet between 16 Clash and Loves. Once I got the 15 Clash for stacking I planned to sell the 16 Clash, but for some reason now I wonder if I should keep it for the widest part of my stack. Or would I be better off wearing my diamond JUC (no space for it now)?



stack queen!!!!


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> stack queen!!!!


Thank you! Love this from you, one of the best and most interesting stackers!


----------



## HermesNovice

nicole0612 said:


> I wasn’t wearing all of these at once, I actually was taking the photo to ask an opinion here if I really need 2 Clash! Then another thread inspired me to try on my VCA malachite magic bracelet, so I ended up with quite an arm line-up! I started with a Clash the same size as my Loves (16) at the top end of my stack and realized later that I need a spacer bracelet between 16 Clash and Loves. Once I got the 15 Clash for stacking I planned to sell the 16 Clash, but for some reason now I wonder if I should keep it for the widest part of my stack. Or would I be better off wearing my diamond JUC (no space for it now)?


Are yours small or medium clash?


----------



## nicole0612

HermesNovice said:


> Are yours small or medium clash?


They are the small.


----------



## Jem131

south-of-france said:


> Small


Merci


----------



## Jem131

Jem131 said:


> Which width of the Clash?


My JUC is 18 for a looser fit as I wear it with reg and small love.


----------



## smoh

My latest purchase - love it!


----------



## cartierloverjs

Just saw the yellow gold version of a ring, bracelet, and earrings on UAE website. Really wish the yellow gold pieces are available on the common pieces soon


----------



## nicole0612

cartierloverjs said:


> Just saw the yellow gold version of a ring, bracelet, and earrings on UAE website. Really wish the yellow gold pieces are available on the common pieces soon


It seems like UAE gets a lot of new releases first. I am still waiting on a line to appear in the US which was released in UAE as the first market almost a year ago.


----------



## lill_canele

Not sure if this was asked about before but I saw it in white gold at South Coast Plaza recently!


----------



## MaggyH

lill_canele said:


> Not sure if this was asked about before but I saw it in white gold at South Coast Plaza recently!
> 
> View attachment 5352266


Wow, they look so beautiful in WG! Were you not tempted?


----------



## Pinkie*

nicole0612 said:


> I wasn’t wearing all of these at once, I actually was taking the photo to ask an opinion here if I really need 2 Clash! Then another thread inspired me to try on my VCA malachite magic bracelet, so I ended up with quite an arm line-up! I started with a Clash the same size as my Loves (16) at the top end of my stack and realized later that I need a spacer bracelet between 16 Clash and Loves. Once I got the 15 Clash for stacking I planned to sell the 16 Clash, but for some reason now I wonder if I should keep it for the widest part of my stack. Or would I be better off wearing my diamond JUC (no space for it now)?


Wow


----------



## Deleted 698298

smiley03 said:


> For those of you who are interested, here is a picture of the clash earrings. I snagged a pair for my upcoming birthday.


They are lovely! Are they heavy, can be worn daily?


----------



## lill_canele

MaggyH said:


> Wow, they look so beautiful in WG! Were you not tempted?



Hmm, they were indeed stunning! But I think I'm more into Cartier watches at the moment.  And while I have a couple fine jewelry items on my wishlist, I don't feel the need to want them enough to pull the trigger now lol


----------



## smiley03

Consumer2much said:


> They are lovely! Are they heavy, can be worn daily?


Thank you! They aren't heavy but the weight is noticeable. I don't typically wear them daily.


----------



## RedSparrow

Sharing my new clash. It fits a little tighter than my cuff (I’m guessing because the inside is rounded). Clash is a 14, cuff is a 16. I am loving the little nod to my punk rock adolescence


----------



## darkangel07760

RedSparrow said:


> Sharing my new clash. It fits a little tighter than my cuff (I’m guessing because the inside is rounded). Clash is a 14, cuff is a 16. I am loving the little nod to my punk rock adolescence
> View attachment 5363196


Gorgeous!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

south-of-france said:


> I’ve noticed too! Yay


Oh my I love this version. I have the medium and want this too


----------



## Goodfrtune

Obsessed with my new Clash ring. Please excuse my dry hands. Winter does a number on me!
View attachment 5366551
View attachment 5366551


----------



## Goodfrtune

Not really sure why the picture did not show up so will try again.


----------



## Yodabest

Goodfrtune said:


> Not really sure why the picture did not show up so will try again.
> View attachment 5367186



Beautiful ring and stack!


----------



## chanelbee23

Chanelandco said:


> Congrats!
> What do you think about the small earings ? Are they heavy ? Thx


Hi, just wanted to let you know I’ve been wearing them for a few days now and nope not heavy at all! Very comfortable in fact! Hope this helps x


----------



## chanelbee23

mesh123 said:


> I am interested to know as well as I am considering it!
> Thanks


No not at all, I find them very comfortable!


----------



## Chanelandco

chanelbee23 said:


> Hi, just wanted to let you know I’ve been wearing them for a few days now and nope not heavy at all! Very comfortable in fact! Hope this helps x


Thanks a lot . Enjoy them in good health


----------



## MaggyH

Goodfrtune said:


> Not really sure why the picture did not show up so will try again.
> View attachment 5367186


Love your stack, now I really want the WG love with diamonds!


----------



## Goodfrtune

MaggyH said:


> Love your stack, now I really want the WG love with diamonds!


Thank you! I am a complete enabler and think you should get it!


----------



## Mcmd11

Looking for some help. I have the medium wg ring on my right index finger. Now considering a bracelet but can’t figure out flexible vs bangle. Any pros/ cons of either?  Does anyone have a could mix of clashes to share? Majority of my jewelry is white and thinking of venturing into rg. Thank you!


----------



## MainlyBailey

south-of-france said:


> One size down


I actually got one size down too and now am having doubts.. shouldn’t have peeked in the forum. It’s so helpful but it also triggered a new “huh” moment in me. I just thought my SA would know best. Maybe she didn’t even think about going 2 sizes down from my 16 love. I sure didn’t. honest thoughts on how this looks? Moved it up front and back to show how it sits with the rest of the stack. More than a decade ago, I tried on a love 15- it was so tight, it wouldn’t rotate so I got the 16. The JUC and clash here are 15.


----------



## Julie_de

MainlyBailey said:


> I actually got one size down too and now am having doubts.. shouldn’t have peeked in the forum. It’s so helpful but it also triggered a new “huh” moment in me. I just thought my SA would know best. Maybe she didn’t even think about going 2 sizes down from my 16 love. I sure didn’t. honest thoughts on how this looks? Moved it up front and back to show how it sits with the rest of the stack. More than a decade ago, I tried on a love 15- it was so tight, it wouldn’t rotate so I got the 16. The JUC and clash here are 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378984
> View attachment 5378985


I think size 15 clash looks great on you.  When a lot of bracelets are collected in one even pile, it looks like a large cuff.  And when they stand out a little from each other, then for my taste, it's interesting.  Personally, a Clash bracelet would not fit me two sizes smaller.  I have thin wrists, but a protruding bone.


----------



## runningbird

Julie_de said:


> I think size 15 clash looks great on you.  When a lot of bracelets are collected in one even pile, it looks like a large cuff.  And when they stand out a little from each other, then for my taste, it's interesting.  Personally, a Clash bracelet would not fit me two sizes smaller.  I have thin wrists, but a protruding bone.


I agree.  I think 1 size down is perfect.  I have one size down from the Love as well and any smaller would not be comfortable in the summer time.


----------



## rat_stack

MainlyBailey said:


> I actually got one size down too and now am having doubts.. shouldn’t have peeked in the forum. It’s so helpful but it also triggered a new “huh” moment in me. I just thought my SA would know best. Maybe she didn’t even think about going 2 sizes down from my 16 love. I sure didn’t. honest thoughts on how this looks? Moved it up front and back to show how it sits with the rest of the stack. More than a decade ago, I tried on a love 15- it was so tight, it wouldn’t rotate so I got the 16. The JUC and clash here are 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378984
> View attachment 5378985



2 sizes down doesn’t work on everyone. I had to return mine because it wouldn’t go over the wrist bone. It was also super uncomfortable, and I didn’t even have a gorgeous stack like yours!


----------



## Julie_de

Forgot write. Your bracelet Clash is small, thin size. The difference in 1 size between the bracelets is not visible so much.  And if you had a medium Clash bracelet 15, it stands out more.


----------



## goodcrush

Does anyone wear small and medium clash bangles stacked? Would love to see photos if they exist… Trying to decide if a medium should go on my list or if I should get a second Juste in Clou to stack… Clash is one of my most favorite bangles and the most comfortable.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

smoh said:


> My latest purchase - love it!


Is this the small?


----------



## vivaciousbev1

south-of-france said:


> New Clash ring


Curious to see - how are u liking this clash? I’m so tempted with this one even if I have the medium clash in regular LOL


----------



## bhurry

Love the clash, it’s so comfortable


----------



## vinotastic

I just treated myself to the small ring (after a bad VCA experience). And I’m in love with the so much of collection. Until I saw in person, I was not impressed at all.  The small hoops are hopefully my next purchase. They were amazing. And my SA showed me the flex necklace and how it can be extended with the flex bracelet.  A little out of range for me but thankfully I don’t have a need for either ! 

note: this is not the ring I plan to wear it on but it was easier to photograph this way.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

*ex*


vinotastic said:


> I just treated myself to the small ring (after a bad VCA experience). And I’m in love with the so much of collection. Until I saw in person, I was not impressed at all.  The small hoops are hopefully my next purchase. They were amazing. And my SA showed me the flex necklace and how it can be extended with the flex bracelet.  A little out of range for me but thankfully I don’t have a need for either !
> 
> note: this is not the ring I plan to wear it on but it was easier to photograph this way.


this is the small size like you said right? Congrats girl it looks lovely on you!


----------



## kmm88

vinotastic said:


> I just treated myself to the small ring (after a bad VCA experience). And I’m in love with the so much of collection. Until I saw in person, I was not impressed at all.  The small hoops are hopefully my next purchase. They were amazing. And my SA showed me the flex necklace and how it can be extended with the flex bracelet.  A little out of range for me but thankfully I don’t have a need for either !
> 
> note: this is not the ring I plan to wear it on but it was easier to photograph this way.


Looks stunning on you!!


----------



## vinotastic

vivaciousbev1 said:


> *ex*
> 
> this is the small size like you said right? Congrats girl it looks lovely on you!




Thank you!  It is the small.  The medium was just a little too much for my tiny frame.


----------



## SabiLyn

Does anyone else find the clash bracelet calms anxiety? Lol medically necessary jewelry. I find myself moving the sides back and forth in some situations, like a fidget spinner. Gently of course. I do have medically diagnosed anxiety and I find it calming.  Random but hey ‍♀️


----------



## mocktail

SabiLyn said:


> Does anyone else find the clash bracelet calms anxiety? Lol medically necessary jewelry. I find myself moving the sides back and forth in some situations, like a fidget spinner. Gently of course. I do have medically diagnosed anxiety and I find it calming.  Random but hey ‍♀


I do that with my ring, too


----------



## Cat Fondler

SabiLyn said:


> Does anyone else find the clash bracelet calms anxiety? Lol medically necessary jewelry. I find myself moving the sides back and forth in some situations, like a fidget spinner. Gently of course. I do have medically diagnosed anxiety and I find it calming.  Random but hey ‍♀


Yes!! I play with mine all the time. Too bad health insurance doesn’t cover it.


----------



## runningbird

Has anyone seen the "single" clash earring?  My SA told me this existed and would send a photo next time it came into the store, but I have never seen one on the Cartier website, or posted here.  I'm so curious what this single earring looks like.  i know there are single Loves, Juc's, etc...


----------



## vinotastic

runningbird said:


> Has anyone seen the "single" clash earring?  My SA told me this existed and would send a photo next time it came into the store, but I have never seen one on the Cartier website, or posted here.  I'm so curious what this single earring looks like.  i know there are single Loves, Juc's, etc...




Is it one of these?


			https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/earrings/clash-de-cartier-single-earring-xl-model-CRN8515219.html
		




			https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/earrings/clash-de-cartier-single-earring-CRB8301444.html


----------



## Cartier Forever

runningbird said:


> Has anyone seen the "single" clash earring?  My SA told me this existed and would send a photo next time it came into the store, but I have never seen one on the Cartier website, or posted here.  I'm so curious what this single earring looks like.  i know there are single Loves, Juc's, etc...


Here you are. I saw it in boutique and it's quite heavy and chunky.


----------



## runningbird

Cartier Forever said:


> Here you are. I saw it in boutique and it's quite heavy and chunky.


Good question.  It could be. I was expecting that a single earring would be more dainty and not such a statement.  If I ever get the photo from the SA I'll share if it's different.


----------



## nycmamaofone

runningbird said:


> Has anyone seen the "single" clash earring?  My SA told me this existed and would send a photo next time it came into the store, but I have never seen one on the Cartier website, or posted here.  I'm so curious what this single earring looks like.  i know there are single Loves, Juc's, etc...


I took a screenshot of my Instagram stories of me trying on the single earring. I wasn’t a fan but I’m not a hoop gal (my SA wanted me to try it out).


----------



## vinotastic

nycmamaofone said:


> I took a screenshot of my Instagram stories of me trying on the single earring. I wasn’t a fan but I’m not a hoop gal (my SA wanted me to try it out).




have you tried on the clash small hoops?  curious how the weight of the 2 compare. the single earring looks hefty on your lobe.


----------



## runningbird

vinotastic said:


> have you tried on the clash small hoops?  curious how the weight of the 2 compare. the single earring looks hefty on your lobe.


Those small clash hoops are stunning!  I saw a YouTube review where someone said they aren't that heavy.  I have a small Clash ring and I was holding it to gage the weight and it would be too much for me if it was an earring.  The again, it's not an earring.  So probably need to see those hoops in person to tell if they would be comfy.


----------



## vinotastic

runningbird said:


> Those small clash hoops are stunning!  I saw a YouTube review where someone said they aren't that heavy.  I have a small Clash ring and I was holding it to gage the weight and it would be too much for me if it was an earring.  The again, it's not an earring.  So probably need to see those hoops in person to tell if they would be comfy.



I tried the hoops on in store with diamonds.  They didnt have the plain gold.  They were heavy, but wearable.  But my everyday hoop is very thin so super light.  The clash felt heavy in comparison but nothing wild.  My SA said that the weight between the diamond and solid gold is likely negligible.


----------



## nycmamaofone

vinotastic said:


> have you tried on the clash small hoops?  curious how the weight of the 2 compare. the single earring looks hefty on your lobe.


No but next time I will. I actually like the small hoops better but I’m not into hoops as I said. These also were hard to put on. The backs are super tiny and slippery.


----------



## jenngu

Has anyone seen multiple Clash rings or bracelets stacked together?  I’m wondering if it would fit together like a puzzle.


----------



## vinotastic

jenngu said:


> Has anyone seen multiple Clash rings or bracelets stacked together?  I’m wondering if it would fit together like a puzzle.



My SA showed me this with the medium and small rings together.  They do fit and its quite a look.  However, I dont think they truly "lock" or "nest" in place so they may move around a bit.


----------



## south-of-france

If you google gwyneth paltrow and her clash collection, I think you should see them stacked.


----------



## jenngu

south-of-france said:


> If you google gwyneth paltrow and her clash collection, I think you should see them stacked.


Thank you!


----------



## winks

does anybody know if the WG version is LE/seasonal or is this something cartier doesn't do?


----------



## jenayb

winks said:


> does anybody know if the WG version is LE/seasonal or is this something cartier doesn't do?



This is a part of their main line.


----------



## Ylesiya

New clash collection (reviving the thread)

Frankly, I thought this ring is a bit meh: too busy and reminds me of Bvlgari Bzero ring. I still prefer the original thick ring.



Crazy bracelet: feels like something from BDSM theme. It's comfortable but sizing is very off: I wear size 16 and it is visibly wider and sitting lower than my clash 16 and JUC 16.
The onyx beads are very comfortable, you don't feel them but in my view this bracelet is very overpriced and not very well stackable.
In a nutshell, I still prefer the original collection.
There were also new double row earrings but I did not take photos as they were stretching my earlobes quite visibly. Again, still prefer the original ones which I proudly own


----------



## kmm88

Ylesiya said:


> New clash collection (reviving the thread)
> 
> Frankly, I thought this ring is a bit meh: too busy and reminds me of Bvlgari Bzero ring. I still prefer the original thick ring.
> View attachment 5412375
> 
> 
> Crazy bracelet: feels like something from BDSM theme. It's comfortable but sizing is very off: I wear size 16 and it is visibly wider and sitting lower than my clash 16 and JUC 16.
> The onyx beads are very comfortable, you don't feel them but in my view this bracelet is very overpriced and not very well stackable.
> In a nutshell, I still prefer the original collection.
> There were also new double row earrings but I did not take photos as they were stretching my earlobes quite visibly. Again, still prefer the original ones which I proudly own
> 
> View attachment 5412376
> 
> View attachment 5412377
> 
> View attachment 5412378


Great pics! I agree. Still like the original line. But I’m waiting for it to come in yellow gold!!! I was hoping it would be this year


----------



## Perli

Ylesiya said:


> New clash collection (reviving the thread)
> 
> Frankly, I thought this ring is a bit meh: too busy and reminds me of Bvlgari Bzero ring. I still prefer the original thick ring.
> View attachment 5412375
> 
> 
> Crazy bracelet: feels like something from BDSM theme. It's comfortable but sizing is very off: I wear size 16 and it is visibly wider and sitting lower than my clash 16 and JUC 16.
> The onyx beads are very comfortable, you don't feel them but in my view this bracelet is very overpriced and not very well stackable.
> In a nutshell, I still prefer the original collection.
> There were also new double row earrings but I did not take photos as they were stretching my earlobes quite visibly. Again, still prefer the original ones which I proudly own
> 
> View attachment 5412376
> 
> View attachment 5412377
> 
> View attachment 5412378


 
The lovely SA in my local boutique showed me a picture of the ring coming in september, she guessed. It´s kind of funny because she said "I have never shown you this picture" and here they are, openly displayed... Not interested in the ring, it reminds of the Bulgari BZERO, as mentioned above.


----------



## chromemilou

Hi there! Apologies in advance if this question was addressed earlier but does anyone know what size clash bracelet (small rigid one) you need to get for it to stack nicely with a love size 16 and JUC size 15? Thanks!


----------



## jenayb

chromemilou said:


> Hi there! Apologies in advance if this question was addressed earlier but does anyone know what size clash bracelet (small rigid one) you need to get for it to stack nicely with a love size 16 and JUC size 15? Thanks!



15


----------



## chromemilou

jenaywins said:


> 15


Thank you so much!!


----------



## AnnaSun

Hello, beautiful ladies!
I desperately need your advice. So, I’ve been saving some money for quite a while, and decided to treat myself with a nice necklace. Now I’m debating between Clash de Cartier necklace in small size and VCA Vintage Alhambra necklace either in plain gold or onyx. My current everyday necklace is Tiffany’s DBTY necklace in plat with .33 diamond, the chain length is standard 16 inches, I believe. I plan to stack my new necklace with my Tiffany’s one and always wear them together. Which necklace would you recommend?
Also, is the chain for Clash necklace sturdy? From the pictures it looks pretty delicate. Would i be able to wear Clash 24/7 if i wanted to? TIA


----------



## Teerakrainbow

AnnaSun said:


> Hello, beautiful ladies!
> I desperately need your advice. So, I’ve been saving some money for quite a while, and decided to treat myself with a nice necklace. Now I’m debating between Clash de Cartier necklace in small size and VCA Vintage Alhambra necklace either in plain gold or onyx. My current everyday necklace is Tiffany’s DBTY necklace in plat with .33 diamond, the chain length is standard 16 inches, I believe. I plan to stack my new necklace with my Tiffany’s one and always wear them together. Which necklace would you recommend?
> Also, is the chain for Clash necklace sturdy? From the pictures it looks pretty delicate. Would i be able to wear Clash 24/7 if i wanted to? TIA


Hi,
I have own Clash necklace since last December, and wears it 24/7
Happy to give your my review that it very sturdy and look as new as the first day I had received, liite dot on necklace is do cath light sometimes. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
But I do not stack my necklace.
Clash necklace is go with everything and look different , like if you know the brand and you know it cartier, Kind of.
Hope it help,


----------



## AnnaSun

Teerakrainbow said:


> Hi,
> I have own Clash necklace since last December, and wears it 24/7
> Happy to give your my review that it very sturdy and look as new as the first day I had received, liite dot on necklace is do cath light sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415304
> View attachment 5415305
> View attachment 5415306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do not stack my necklace.
> Clash necklace is go with everything and look different , like if you know the brand and you know it cartier, Kind of.
> Hope it help,


Thank you so much for your pictures and review!
You and your necklace look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

AnnaSun said:


> Thank you so much for your pictures and review!
> You and your necklace look absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you.
Please update us which one you are going for.


----------



## goodcrush

AnnaSun said:


> Hello, beautiful ladies!
> I desperately need your advice. So, I’ve been saving some money for quite a while, and decided to treat myself with a nice necklace. Now I’m debating between Clash de Cartier necklace in small size and VCA Vintage Alhambra necklace either in plain gold or onyx. My current everyday necklace is Tiffany’s DBTY necklace in plat with .33 diamond, the chain length is standard 16 inches, I believe. I plan to stack my new necklace with my Tiffany’s one and always wear them together. Which necklace would you recommend?
> Also, is the chain for Clash necklace sturdy? From the pictures it looks pretty delicate. Would i be able to wear Clash 24/7 if i wanted to? TIA




My sister has the clash necklace and wears it 24/7.  She receives a ton of compliments. Something about the delicate chain and the details. Anyway she hasn't ever had any issues with it. Still looks new!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Just got matching earrings


----------



## Maragal13

Ylesiya said:


> New clash collection (reviving the thread)
> 
> Frankly, I thought this ring is a bit meh: too busy and reminds me of Bvlgari Bzero ring. I still prefer the original thick ring.
> View attachment 5412375
> 
> 
> Crazy bracelet: feels like something from BDSM theme. It's comfortable but sizing is very off: I wear size 16 and it is visibly wider and sitting lower than my clash 16 and JUC 16.
> The onyx beads are very comfortable, you don't feel them but in my view this bracelet is very overpriced and not very well stackable.
> In a nutshell, I still prefer the original collection.
> There were also new double row earrings but I did not take photos as they were stretching my earlobes quite visibly. Again, still prefer the original ones which I proudly own
> 
> View attachment 5412376
> 
> View attachment 5412377
> 
> View attachment 5412378


I would love if they did a bracelet version of this ring!


----------



## JLO1

I just purchased the small CLASH hoops.  I am very pleased.


----------



## snowdog

JLO1 said:


> I just purchased the small CLASH hoops.  I am very pleased.


Pics please...I would love to see them on the ear.  I’m interested in buying them.  Are they heavy?  Can you feel them at all?  I’m a little sensitive to weight on my earlobes.


----------



## winks

any opinions regarding flexibel vs non-flexibel version?


----------



## lolakitten

For those who own the clash ring (the original in small or medium) does the sizing fit the same as other rings, ex love etc? Thanks!


----------



## gagabag

snowdog said:


> Pics please...I would love to see them on the ear.  I’m interested in buying them.  Are they heavy?  Can you feel them at all?  I’m a little sensitive to weight on my earlobes.


Just chiming in… they are not heavy at all, so, so light! They move and make some cute sounds that only I could hear  I love them! I just wish that it’s closed loop as my mask strap almost always get caught in the gap when I take it off.


----------



## nicole0612

lolakitten said:


> For those who own the clash ring (the original in small or medium) does the sizing fit the same as other rings, ex love etc? Thanks!


I wear a size smaller in the small clash ring vs the thicker Love ring. I don’t know if the Clash is larger really, but only the small band in the middle is firm, the rest is flexible, so it fits more comfortably for me. I need to go up a size in the Love ring due to the width, since part of it will sit on the fleshier part of the finger, while the flexible part of the clash sits on that fleshier part comfortably.


----------



## Kayce

snowdog said:


> Pics please...I would love to see them on the ear.  I’m interested in buying them.  Are they heavy?  Can you feel them at all?  I’m a little sensitive to weight on my earlobes.


I got the small earrings a couple months ago and I feel like they’re a little heavy.  Not terrible, but I definitely notice the weight.  But, I’m also VERY sensitive to heavy earrings.  I typically only wear tiny studs.


----------



## lolakitten

nicole0612 said:


> I wear a size smaller in the small clash ring vs the thicker Love ring. I don’t know if the Clash is larger really, but only the small band in the middle is firm, the rest is flexible, so it fits more comfortably for me. I need to go up a size in the Love ring due to the width, since part of it will sit on the fleshier part of the finger, while the flexible part of the clash sits on that fleshier part comfortably.


Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

lolakitten said:


> Thank you!


Glad to help!


----------



## snowdog

Kayce said:


> I got the small earrings a couple months ago and I feel like they’re a little heavy.  Not terrible, but I definitely notice the weight.  But, I’m also VERY sensitive to heavy earrings.  I typically only wear tiny studs.


We’re in the same boat.  I only wear studs but I wanted to branch out a little.  I know if I can feel the earrings in any substantial way, I won’t wear them.  Thank you for your input!


----------



## Mcmd11

lolakitten said:


> For those who own the clash ring (the original in small or medium) does the sizing fit the same as other rings, ex love etc? Thanks!


Hi. I have the medium. I had to size down one size.  I could have gone 2 but wanted finger options in warm or cool weather. The size is taken from the firm part of the ring and as it is flexible more forgiving to bigger knuckles thin fingers if that makes sense? If you have smaller knuckles and less boney fingers it might change sizing. Not sure if that helps?


----------



## JLO1

snowdog said:


> Pics please...I would love to see them on the ear.  I’m interested in buying them.  Are they heavy?  Can you feel them at all?  I’m a little sensitive to weight on my earlobes.


I will figure out how to post them.  To me they look lighter then they are on the ear.  They are not heavy, but definetly NOT light.  They are medium weight.  Once they are in you don't feel them, but they are not light as a feather.


----------



## JLO1

Kayce said:


> I got the small earrings a couple months ago and I feel like they’re a little heavy.  Not terrible, but I definitely notice the weight.  But, I’m also VERY sensitive to heavy earrings.  I typically only wear tiny studs.


agreed


----------



## jenayb

winks said:


> any opinions regarding flexibel vs non-flexibel version?



I actually tried on the flexible version the other day randomly and really like it. It wears more like a tennis bracelet, as is to be expected, versus a bangle. I would say that there is room for both versions in your closet.


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> I actually tried on the flexible version the other day randomly and really like it. It wears more like a tennis bracelet, as is to be expected, versus a bangle. I would say that there is room for both versions in your closet.


Girl you are dangerous!


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> Girl you are dangerous!


----------



## lolakitten

Mcmd11 said:


> Hi. I have the medium. I had to size down one size.  I could have gone 2 but wanted finger options in warm or cool weather. The size is taken from the firm part of the ring and as it is flexible more forgiving to bigger knuckles thin fingers if that makes sense? If you have smaller knuckles and less boney fingers it might change sizing. Not sure if that helps?


This is very helpful, thank you!
I have bigger knuckles and less fleshy fingers, but I too fluctuate size with weather/humidity.


----------



## looksjustright

jenaywins said:


> I actually tried on the flexible version the other day randomly and really like it. It wears more like a tennis bracelet, as is to be expected, versus a bangle. I would say that there is room for both versions in your closet.


Thank you! I really love a flexible bracelet for comfort and this is good to know. No flipping?


----------



## jenayb

looksjustright said:


> Thank you! I really love a flexible bracelet for comfort and this is good to know. No flipping?



No flipping!


----------



## looksjustright

jenaywins said:


> No flipping!


Ooooooo adding to my list!


----------



## Ylesiya

Tiny bit of clash mod shots.
1) Small clash earrings. One of the best buys I had. The only issue is that they catch the mask but I don't mind and will have to learn how to put it on and off without touching the earrings.



2) new clash earrings (double row). As much as I like the original version, I don't like this one  It's just too much, overdone and loosing the original idea IMHO.



3) And last but not least is the clash necklace: really cool, modern, unique and works well with my Ex Libris necklace. Definitely on my list now. (please Cartier, just don't make a double row necklace as well!)


----------



## chromemilou

Ylesiya said:


> Tiny bit of clash mod shots.
> 1) Small clash earrings. One of the best buys I had. The only issue is that they catch the mask but I don't mind and will have to learn how to put it on and off without touching the earrings.
> View attachment 5430779
> 
> 
> 2) new clash earrings (double row). As much as I like the original version, I don't like this one  It's just too much, overdone and loosing the original idea IMHO.
> View attachment 5430777
> 
> 
> 3) And last but not least is the clash necklace: really cool, modern, unique and works well with my Ex Libris necklace. Definitely on my list now. (please Cartier, just don't make a double row necklace as well!)
> View attachment 5430778
> 
> View attachment 5430780


Gorgeous! I love how you layered the Clash necklace with your own. May I ask if the weight of the Clash hoops bother you at all? Txs!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Ylesiya said:


> Tiny bit of clash mod shots.
> 1) Small clash earrings. One of the best buys I had. The only issue is that they catch the mask but I don't mind and will have to learn how to put it on and off without touching the earrings.
> View attachment 5430779
> 
> 
> 2) new clash earrings (double row). As much as I like the original version, I don't like this one  It's just too much, overdone and loosing the original idea IMHO.
> View attachment 5430777
> 
> 
> 3) And last but not least is the clash necklace: really cool, modern, unique and works well with my Ex Libris necklace. Definitely on my list now. (please Cartier, just don't make a double row necklace as well!)
> View attachment 5430778
> 
> View attachment 5430780


Totally agree re the earrings. I got the same one as you and find them pleasant to wear. I love how the necklace looks on you - putting it on my wishlist!


----------



## chromemilou

MainlyBailey said:


> Totally agree re the earrings. I got the same one as you and find them pleasant to wear. I love how the necklace looks on you - putting it on my wishlist!


Hi there! May I ask if the weight of the Clash earrings bothers you at all? I wonder if they're heavier than the Love earrings below. Thanks!



			https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/earrings/love-earrings-2-diamonds-CRB8022800.html?adlsid=c%7cg%7cID_B8022800%7c53732655580&gclid=Cj0KCQjw2MWVBhCQARIsAIjbwoM7FaBjrwV7a_q3jQNkZ7kovKPlrkgNLd9mpiZZVy6ueXmNfFn0QRcaAinOEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## nycmamaofone

Has anyone tried on the new double row Clash ring?


----------



## WingNut

Ylesiya said:


> Tiny bit of clash mod shots.
> 1) Small clash earrings. One of the best buys I had. The only issue is that they catch the mask but I don't mind and will have to learn how to put it on and off without touching the earrings.
> View attachment 5430779
> 
> 
> 2) new clash earrings (double row). As much as I like the original version, I don't like this one  It's just too much, overdone and loosing the original idea IMHO.
> View attachment 5430777
> 
> 
> 3) And last but not least is the clash necklace: really cool, modern, unique and works well with my Ex Libris necklace. Definitely on my list now. (please Cartier, just don't make a double row necklace as well!)
> View attachment 5430778
> 
> View attachment 5430780


I love those earrings! And the necklace is lovely as well...is that the small or the medium?


----------



## Ylesiya

chromemilou said:


> Gorgeous! I love how you layered the Clash necklace with your own. May I ask if the weight of the Clash hoops bother you at all? Txs!



Thank you  this is Hermes Ex Libris necklace, medium model. The weight of the hoops is very comfortable, it is not too light and not too heavy. I would say it's just right. I tried the big hoops as well but it was an overkill. This pair to me is perfect for every day wear!
The double row is heavier for sure and looks very busy to my taste.



MainlyBailey said:


> Totally agree re the earrings. I got the same one as you and find them pleasant to wear. I love how the necklace looks on you - putting it on my wishlist!



Thank you, now I also want the necklace and the ring as well to complete my clash set  



WingNut said:


> I love those earrings! And the necklace is lovely as well...is that the small or the medium?



The necklace is medium size and feels just right. If I get it, I think I will do some extension though to wear it a bit more loosely.


----------



## Ylesiya

Wanted to share some funky stuff I tried the other day.
Suddenly I liked this necklace but I think it's very overpriced. Feels quite heavy and substantial though.




And this insane crazy blob ring. It's interesting how Cartier RG looks like YG often...


----------



## Yodabest

Ylesiya said:


> Wanted to share some funky stuff I tried the other day.
> Suddenly I liked this necklace but I think it's very overpriced. Feels quite heavy and substantial though.
> View attachment 5431327
> View attachment 5431328
> 
> 
> And this insane crazy blob ring. It's interesting how Cartier RG looks like YG often...
> View attachment 5431329



I LOVE the clash line in general, but can’t unsee that it looks like there’s a face in that ring. Two bulging eyes in the middle with a nose underneath. Kinda reminds me of Zorak in Space Ghost Coast to Coast.


----------



## lonelyphoton

PC1984 said:


> I LOVE the clash line in general, but can’t unsee that it looks like there’s a face in that ring. Two bulging eyes in the middle with a nose underneath. Kinda reminds me of Zorak in Space Ghost Coast to Coast.


 
Omg! It definitely has an eye vibe, now that you mention it!


----------



## looksjustright

In love! I tried the flexible bracelet as well but preferred the look of the bangle. I liked the medium clash necklace too, it would layer well with my go to pendant.

glad I saw the medium next to the small- love how substantial the medium is.


----------



## WingNut

looksjustright said:


> View attachment 5435973
> 
> In love! I tried the flexible bracelet as well but preferred the look of the bangle. I liked the medium clash necklace too, it would layer well with my go to pendant.
> 
> glad I saw the medium next to the small- love how substantial the medium is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435978


Thank you for this comparison photo! Love the medium bangle..that's what I'm aiming for.


----------



## looksjustright

WingNut said:


> Thank you for this comparison photo! Love the medium bangle..that's what I'm aiming for.


 I’m so glad I decided on it- I’m sure you will love it!


----------



## MainlyBailey

chromemilou said:


> Hi there! May I ask if the weight of the Clash earrings bothers you at all? I wonder if they're heavier than the Love earrings below. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/earrings/love-earrings-2-diamonds-CRB8022800.html?adlsid=c%7cg%7cID_B8022800%7c53732655580&gclid=Cj0KCQjw2MWVBhCQARIsAIjbwoM7FaBjrwV7a_q3jQNkZ7kovKPlrkgNLd9mpiZZVy6ueXmNfFn0QRcaAinOEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Must’ve overlooked this! The weight definitely doesn’t bother me. I prefer them over the loves (I have the small and medium with diamond versions- the medium is far too heavy).


----------



## Jinsun

Does Cartier lengthened chains for free?


----------



## Jem131

innerpeace85 said:


> Girl you are dangerous!


True, they are very different bracelets.


----------



## Jem131

looksjustright said:


> View attachment 5435973
> 
> In love! I tried the flexible bracelet as well but preferred the look of the bangle. I liked the medium clash necklace too, it would layer well with my go to pendant.
> 
> glad I saw the medium next to the small- love how substantial the medium is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435978


I could never decide between these two. I thought the narrow one layered best but loved the look of the wider one on its own.


----------



## 880

nicole0612 said:


> I wasn’t wearing all of these at once, I actually was taking the photo to ask an opinion here if I really need 2 Clash! Then another thread inspired me to try on my VCA malachite magic bracelet, so I ended up with quite an arm line-up! I started with a Clash the same size as my Loves (16) at the top end of my stack and realized later that I need a spacer bracelet between 16 Clash and Loves. Once I got the 15 Clash for stacking I planned to sell the 16 Clash, but for some reason now I wonder if I should keep it for the widest part of my stack. Or would I be better off wearing my diamond JUC (no space for it now)?


Keep for options in the future


----------



## south-of-france

Ylesiya said:


> New clash collection (reviving the thread)
> 
> Frankly, I thought this ring is a bit meh: too busy and reminds me of Bvlgari Bzero ring. I still prefer the original thick ring.
> View attachment 5412375
> 
> 
> Crazy bracelet: feels like something from BDSM theme. It's comfortable but sizing is very off: I wear size 16 and it is visibly wider and sitting lower than my clash 16 and JUC 16.
> The onyx beads are very comfortable, you don't feel them but in my view this bracelet is very overpriced and not very well stackable.
> In a nutshell, I still prefer the original collection.
> There were also new double row earrings but I did not take photos as they were stretching my earlobes quite visibly. Again, still prefer the original ones which I proudly own
> 
> View attachment 5412376
> 
> View attachment 5412377
> 
> View attachment 5412378



The ring is beautiful to me, I tried it in store and still thinking about it!


----------



## xxjoolisa

SugarMama said:


> Sharing some pics of stacks with the clash. Not mine yet but will be soon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295625
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295626


I am thinking of buying Clash bracelet to stack with regular JUC. Your stack is gorgeous. May i know if this is the small clash or the bigger one?


----------



## xxjoolisa

nycmamaofone said:


> I can’t believe how much of a 180 I made with the Clash. Used to hate it and now am obsessed! Here is an inspo pic I saw on Instagram (credit on the pic). Love the idea of the diamond JUC with the Clash.


Lovely. Is this the small Clash or medium?


----------



## SugarMama

xxjoolisa said:


> I am thinking of buying Clash bracelet to stack with regular JUC. Your stack is gorgeous. May i know if this is the small clash or the bigger one?


It is the small model. It will be gorgeous with your JUC.


----------



## ladypark9145

I'm debating between Clash vs. VCA Alhambra 5 motif bracelets. For bracelets, I have Just en clou original size and Fred large pave. So difficult to decide and I need some advice from you all. 
.


----------



## Cat Fondler

Trying on would be the best of course, but for comfort I would go with the Clash, as dangly bracelets bother me a bit (although I love the look). My small model Clash bracelet is very comfortable.
Are all the bracelets you’re considering in the same color gold? I think having them the same would bring cohesion to a collection of varying textures and shapes, no matter what 3rd bracelet you choose. Sounds like it could be too much variation to me if they‘d also be in different colored metals. Just my opinion, and what is so “dangerous” are all the variations of lovely pieces we can play with   Maybe someone can provide inspiration pics if you aren’t able to try on. Good luck!


----------



## ladypark9145

Cat Fondler said:


> Trying on would be the best of course, but for comfort I would go with the Clash, as dangly bracelets bother me a bit (although I love the look). My small model Clash bracelet is very comfortable.
> Are all the bracelets you’re considering in the same color gold? I think having them the same would bring cohesion to a collection of varying textures and shapes, no matter what 3rd bracelet you choose. Sounds like it could be too much variation to me if they‘d also be in different colored metals. Just my opinion, and what is so “dangerous” are all the variations of lovely pieces we can play with   Maybe someone can provide inspiration pics if you aren’t able to try on. Good luck!


Thank you for your heartful comment! it truly is helpful indeed. I have tried them both and loved all pieces haha. As you have mentioned, I do think that the bangle type Clash would be more comfortable to wear every day but on the other hand, I just personally love VCA


----------



## AnnaSun

Ladies with Clash necklaces, could you please take some photos of the back side of the necklace? Are the little rings holding the chain (which are attached to the pendant) look straight (in line with the pendant) or slightly crooked (to the outer side of the pendant)?


----------



## mugenprincess

AnnaSun said:


> Ladies with Clash necklaces, could you please take some photos of the back side of the necklace? Are the little rings holding the chain (which are attached to the pendant) look straight (in line with the pendant) or slightly crooked (to the outer side of the pendant)?


Not sure if you can tell, but it looks pretty straight/directly in the middle of the pendant


----------



## AnnaSun

mugenprincess said:


> Not sure if you can tell, but it looks pretty straight/directly in the middle of the pendant
> 
> View attachment 5582605


Thank you so much for your photo! I should probably clarify: when I look on the pendant from the top of the necklace (the back smooth part of the pendant to me) I see that the little rings holding the chain are not straight but rather crooked (looking to me rather than to the sides). Hope that makes sense… Does your necklace has the same thing?


----------



## mugenprincess

AnnaSun said:


> Thank you so much for your photo! I should probably clarify: when I look on the pendant from the top of the necklace (the back smooth part of the pendant to me) I see that the little rings holding the chain are not straight but rather crooked (looking to me rather than to the sides). Hope that makes sense… Does your necklace has the same thing?


maybe you can post a pic for us to see? But I don't see mine Crooked. These are the best pics I can do. Hope I understood you correctly! If not, thanks for letting me take a break from work to do this lol


----------



## AnnaSun

mugenprincess said:


> maybe you can post a pic for us to see? But I don't see mine Crooked. These are the best pics I can do. Hope I understood you correctly! If not, thanks for letting me take a break from work to do this lol
> 
> View attachment 5582677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582680


Thank you so much for your photo, you understood me correctly! Your necklace is absolutely gorgeous  I’m glad you were able to take a break


----------



## AnnaSun

Ladies, just one more question: would you consider sleeping and taking showers with the necklace on? Or pretty much wear it 24/7 in pools, oceans etc. The chain looks so delicate to me and the pendant has a nice weight to it.


----------



## Cat Fondler

AnnaSun said:


> Ladies, just one more question: would you consider sleeping and taking showers with the necklace on? Or pretty much wear it 24/7 in pools, oceans etc. The chain looks so delicate to me and the pendant has a nice weight to it.


I’ll wear mine for weeks at a time without removing it. I wouldnt wear it in salt water, however—it has a corrosive effect on gold and over time it will dull it. Chlorinated water in a pool or hot tub isn’t good either. A few times shouldn’t be an issue, though. I also was concerned the chain was too delicate for everyday wear, but my SA assured me it’s strong enough and it’s been no issue for me.


----------



## Blake_Rodgers!

Hello!
Can anyone let me know if the Clash De Cartier Bracelets come in Yellow gold?
I'm quite unsure of the different variations.
Thank you!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Blake_Rodgers! said:


> Hello!
> Can anyone let me know if the Clash De Cartier Bracelets come in Yellow gold?
> I'm quite unsure of the different variations.
> Thank you!


Only PG and WG


----------



## Swanky

Blake_Rodgers! said:


> Hello!
> Can anyone let me know if the Clash De Cartier Bracelets come in Yellow gold?
> I'm quite unsure of the different variations.
> Thank you!



I tried on the rose gold and thought it was yellow, it’s not very pink and will eventually look yellow my SA said. 
I tried on white too, I thought I’d prefer it but the beautiful details got lost I thought.


----------



## looksjustright

Swanky said:


> I tried on the rose gold and thought it was yellow, it’s not very pink and will eventually look yellow my SA said.
> I tried on white too, I thought I’d prefer it but the beautiful details got lost I thought.


The rose gold isn't super pink. It looks fine with my other YG jewelry.


----------



## muddledmint

PC1984 said:


> I LOVE the clash line in general, but can’t unsee that it looks like there’s a face in that ring. Two bulging eyes in the middle with a nose underneath. Kinda reminds me of Zorak in Space Ghost Coast to Coast.
> 
> View attachment 5431920


I am lol at this comment because I think clash is gorgeous but sometimes from a distance it reminds me of centipedes!


----------



## nycmamaofone

So happy to finally add the small Clash bracelet! Here I am also trying on the WG Love cuff with one diamond (thinking about adding it next year).


----------



## WingNut

Beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## nycmamaofone

WingNut said:


> Beautiful, congratulations!


Thank you!!


----------



## nicole0612

nycmamaofone said:


> So happy to finally add the small Clash bracelet! Here I am also trying on the WG Love cuff with one diamond (thinking about adding it next year).
> 
> View attachment 5586390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586391
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586393


Congratulations! I have been watching you try it on via IG and I’m so glad you finally purchased it, I love this bracelet so much.


----------



## thundercloud

nycmamaofone said:


> So happy to finally add the small Clash bracelet! Here I am also trying on the WG Love cuff with one diamond (thinking about adding it next year).
> 
> View attachment 5586390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586391
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586393


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## eternitygoddess

@nycmamaofone Curious to know if your JUC and Love are YG or RG? They look the same color as the Clash, which I know is RG.


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternitygoddess said:


> @nycmamaofone Curious to know if your JUC and Love are YG or RG? They look the same color as the Clash, which I know is RG.


Both my Love and JUC are actually YG. I think the Clash is really a mix of YG and RG, but it looks so similar to YG.



nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations! I have been watching you try it on via IG and I’m so glad you finally purchased it, I love this bracelet so much.


Thank you!! It was on the wishlist for so long but glad I finally got it.



thundercloud said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!


Thank you!!


----------



## firsttimefendi

I am looking for some advice as a first time Cartier buyer
I have been eyeing the clash (small) ring or the love (regular) ring and I was curious which one you all would recommend as a first piece? I was ideally looking for something for daily wear and I love the uniqueness of the clash and how the pieces move but I worry that it may not be comfortable/ suitable for everyday. I like the simplicity of the love but worry that it lacks the uniqueness of the clash. Any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## Swanky

I have had the Love and tried the Clash, too different to compare!  Clash is on my list, it's much more interesting imo, bigger presence, Love is more streamlined, low-key imo


----------



## nycmamaofone

firsttimefendi said:


> I am looking for some advice as a first time Cartier buyer
> I have been eyeing the clash (small) ring or the love (regular) ring and I was curious which one you all would recommend as a first piece? I was ideally looking for something for daily wear and I love the uniqueness of the clash and how the pieces move but I worry that it may not be comfortable/ suitable for everyday. I like the simplicity of the love but worry that it lacks the uniqueness of the clash. Any thoughts or recommendations?


Definitely the Clash ring. The love ring will scratch terribly, but the design of the Clash will hide scratches. I love the Love design, just not in a regular gold style (the pave ones won’t scratch).


----------



## Pink popcorn

I went to the shop today.. tried on e clash earring. Its so gorgerous. Especially when i match with my clash bracelet. This is going to be my next buy!


----------



## oceanz22

I am interested in getting either a thin JUC or clash ring to wear on my right index/middle finger. Heard that hair would often catch up in the JUC ring. Wondering will this happen to wearing a clash ring? Any advice ? TIA!


----------



## Cat Fondler

oceanz22 said:


> I am interested in getting either a thin JUC or clash ring to wear on my right index/middle finger. Heard that hair would often catch up in the JUC ring. Wondering will this happen to wearing a clash ring? Any advice ? TIA!


I have the JUC ring and have long hair and have never had an issue with it catching.


----------



## nicole0612

oceanz22 said:


> I am interested in getting either a thin JUC or clash ring to wear on my right index/middle finger. Heard that hair would often catch up in the JUC ring. Wondering will this happen to wearing a clash ring? Any advice ? TIA!


I agree, I have long, curly hair and I have never had the ring catch in my hair.


----------



## oceanz22

@Cat Fondler @nicole0612  thanks for the info! Would you recommend getting JUC or Clash first?


----------



## nicole0612

oceanz22 said:


> @Cat Fondler @nicole0612  thanks for the info! Would you recommend getting JUC or Clash first?


I find the clash ring to be the most comfortable I own since it is flexible, so that would be my choice.


----------



## Cat Fondler

oceanz22 said:


> @Cat Fondler @nicole0612  thanks for the info! Would you recommend getting JUC or Clash first?


That’s a tough decision! They are quite different. I have both and they’re both comfortable, but the JUC is much lighter weight and more delicate looking. I think the Clash makes more of a statement.


----------



## Cat Fondler

I would add that the Clash shows less wear and tear. The JUC has flat shiny surfaces that can get superficial scratches and the nail head is susceptible to dings, so if that potentiality would bother you a lot I would go with the Clash.


----------



## Mcmd11

I have the clash and the only time it caught in my hair was when I forgot to take it off for a shower.  It acted like a comb .


----------



## ilivetobuybags

I have never tried the clash but I heard from my cartier SA that it is becoming more n more popular because it is less common. The look is growing on me and maybe I will try it in store and see if it fits me. Does it wear better than the JUC?


----------



## sjunky13

Hey Clash lovers! Yellow Gold clash is coming soon !  
Info from my sa.


----------



## nycmamaofone

sjunky13 said:


> Hey Clash lovers! Yellow Gold clash is coming soon !
> Info from my sa.


Whattttttttttt


----------



## sjunky13

Sorry I can't even quote! Ughh, yes it is coming in YG! I was shocked to hear this.


----------



## Swanky

sjunky13 said:


> Sorry I can't even quote! Ughh, yes it is coming in YG! I was shocked to hear this.



I swore my SA said that to me when I tried on the RG one recently, but was so caught up in my JUC purchase I couldn't think clearly lol


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

sjunky13 said:


> Hey Clash lovers! Yellow Gold clash is coming soon !
> Info from my sa.


Omg stopppppppp! I cannot wait to see this!! But I will say the unique rose gold color that Clash has is one of a kind and I can appreciate that. Once I get the Clash, I have a feeling I will stick to the rose gold.


----------



## WingNut

sjunky13 said:


> Hey Clash lovers! Yellow Gold clash is coming soon !
> Info from my sa.


I read this post on my phone as I was falling asleep last night. Woke up today wondering if I'd dreamt it! Not sure if this is a good or bad thing for me.....I usually prefer YG but was happy with how the RG looked in this and it's on my list to buy, and now my decision will be harder! Arggggh


----------



## nycmamaofone

sjunky13 said:


> Hey Clash lovers! Yellow Gold clash is coming soon !
> Info from my sa.


How soon is this happening? I admit I’m a little annoyed as I just got the RG one. Ugh.


----------



## winks

does anybody know if there will also be the small one in WG?


----------



## cartierloverjs

sjunky13 said:


> Hey Clash lovers! Yellow Gold clash is coming soon !
> Info from my sa.


I knew it! I have been waiting stubbornly for how many years? 3? It just doesn’t make sense if yellow gold is not an option eventually


----------



## Pink popcorn

winks said:


> does anybody know if there will also be the small one in WG?


Hi winks, 
I checked with my SA on Tuesday. She said there isn...
I am also eyeing the small one in WG.


----------



## Swanky

Pink popcorn said:


> Hi winks,
> I checked with my SA on Tuesday. She said there isn...
> I am also eyeing the small one in WG.



Is, or isn’t?


----------



## Pink popcorn

Swanky said:


> Is, or isn’t?


Hi, there isn't WG in small


----------



## llalaill

nycmamaofone said:


> How soon is this happening? I admit I’m a little annoyed as I just got the RG one. Ugh.



I just tried on the YG small clash at the  South Coast Plaza Cartier store yesterday. I believe they had the larger sized one there also.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

llalaill said:


> I just tried on the YG small clash at the  South Coast Plaza Cartier store yesterday. I believe they had the larger sized one there also.


I don’t believe the YG Clash has been released yet. You probably tried on the RG. It’s a very subtle RG that is different from the Love and JUC collections and hard to tell the difference from YG. I don’t see YG on Cartier’s website yet for Clash.


----------



## cartierloverjs

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I don’t believe the YG Clash has been released yet. You probably tried on the RG. It’s a very subtle RG that is different from the Love and JUC collections and hard to tell the difference from YG. I don’t see YG on Cartier’s website yet for Clash.


From my SA - no yellow gold clash. there is some additions to clash collection in yellow gold but they’re going to be the double ring and the double earrings


----------



## llalaill

cartierloverjs said:


> From my SA - no yellow gold clash. there is some additions to clash collection in yellow gold but they’re going to be the double ring and the double earrings


Sorry for the misinformation then! I asked for the yellow gold clash and the SA didn’t say anything about it being rose gold. Thanks for the info!


----------



## sjunky13

nycmamaofone said:


> How soon is this happening? I admit I’m a little annoyed as I just got the RG one. Ugh.


O no! My sa said it would be out next year. That could be this holiday or next spring. The rose is so subtle though and I bet it makes your stack pop a bit.


----------



## sjunky13

cartierloverjs said:


> From my SA - no yellow gold clash. there is some additions to clash collection in yellow gold but they’re going to be the double ring and the double earrings


It's for sure coming! Next year.


----------



## sjunky13

nycmamaofone said:


> How soon is this happening? I admit I’m a little annoyed as I just got the RG one. Ugh.


2023. I just confirmed it again. 100% coming.


----------



## nycmamaofone

sjunky13 said:


> 2023. I just confirmed it again. 100% coming.


Well that makes me feel better. It will probably be subject to a price increase by then anyway. And looking at it again, the RG does add a slight color dimension to my stack that wouldn’t be there otherwise. Do you know if it’s a few pieces or the entire line being offered in YG? I was also contemplating a matching ring so wondering which metal to get if I add it.


----------



## sjunky13

nycmamaofone said:


> Well that makes me feel better. It will probably be subject to a price increase by then anyway. And looking at it again, the RG does add a slight color dimension to my stack that wouldn’t be there otherwise. Do you know if it’s a few pieces or the entire line being offered in YG? I was also contemplating a matching ring so wondering which metal to get if I add it.


I was told the whole line. I like the slight variation of rg clash with yg. It is not very pink and it could fade! I love the clash ring and the hoops!!


----------



## angelyn_kyle19

nycmamaofone said:


> Has anyone tried on the new double row Clash ring?


Tried it just last week but found it too overwhelming. I still prefer the single row Clash ring.


----------



## angelyn_kyle19

firsttimefendi said:


> I am looking for some advice as a first time Cartier buyer
> I have been eyeing the clash (small) ring or the love (regular) ring and I was curious which one you all would recommend as a first piece? I was ideally looking for something for daily wear and I love the uniqueness of the clash and how the pieces move but I worry that it may not be comfortable/ suitable for everyday. I like the simplicity of the love but worry that it lacks the uniqueness of the clash. Any thoughts or recommendations?


I own the small Clash ring and found it very comfortable to wear. I tried the Love ring in store and felt like the edges aren't that comfortable. But each to their liking, Clash is more of a stand out piece (which I prefer) and Love is more of a classic piece. Oh and if you are on OCD like me, the Clash ring is better in hiding scratches than the Love. Hope this helps.


----------



## 422stewart

angelyn_kyle19 said:


> I own the small Clash ring and found it very comfortable to wear. I tried the Love ring in store and felt like the edges aren't that comfortable. But each to their liking, Clash is more of a stand out piece (which I prefer) and Love is more of a classic piece. Oh and if you are on OCD like me, the Clash ring is better in hiding scratches than the Love. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5596080


Can't wait to get my WG small Clash ring. I am away on vacation this week but can't wait to get it next week.


----------



## Cat Fondler

422stewart said:


> Can't wait to get my WG small Clash ring. I am away on vacation this week but can't wait to get it next week.


Do share!


----------



## innerpeace85

Does Clash de Cartier exist in small size in WG? TIA!


----------



## 422stewart

innerpeace85 said:


> Does Clash de Cartier exist in small size in WG? TIA!


For the ring, yes. It's the same size as angelyn_kyle19's small Clash ring in RG. It's really quite comfortable.


angelyn_kyle19 said:


> I own the small Clash ring and found it very comfortable to wear. I tried the Love ring in store and felt like the edges aren't that comfortable. But each to their liking, Clash is more of a stand out piece (which I prefer) and Love is more of a classic piece. Oh and if you are on OCD like me, the Clash ring is better in hiding scratches than the Love. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 5596080


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> Pictures really don't do this bracelet any justice. I picked this up unexpectedly over the weekend, and it stacks really, really well with the VCA Perlee Clover. I think the edginess of the Clash really plays well with the whimsical, feminine look of the Perlee.
> 
> View attachment 5153630
> 
> View attachment 5153631


Stunning like always! I am going to copy you and get medium clash as well


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> Stunning like always! I am going to copy you and get medium clash as well



Get it, babe!! I love being your twin!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

So I do have news about Clash in YG! My SA showed me a new product guide she pulled up on her phone and the only Clash item they are releasing in YG at first will be in a ring. She told me late 2023 and it will just be a ring for right now to test the market.


----------



## 422stewart

Just went to pick up my WG small clash ring. Absolutely in love since trying it 2 weeks ago. They had to order it in.
	

		
			
		

		
	





422stewart said:


> Can't wait to get my WG small Clash ring. I am away on vacation this week but can't wait to get it next week.


----------



## cartierloverjs

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> So I do have news about Clash in YG! My SA showed me a new product guide she pulled up on her phone and the only Clash item they are releasing in YG at first will be in a ring. She told me late 2023 and it will just be a ring for right now to test the market.


Which ring would you mind sharing? single or double rows? Small model? TIA


----------



## 422stewart

cartierloverjs said:


> Which ring would you mind sharing? single or double rows? Small model? TIA


It’s the single row, no diamonds, small.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

cartierloverjs said:


> Which ring would you mind sharing? single or double rows? Small model? TIA


It was the double row!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

422stewart said:


> It’s the single row, no diamonds, small.


I think she was asking about the new YG version that will be released next year.


----------



## RachelVerinder

I bought the WG small clash ring as a 40th birthday present to myself and I’m so happy with it… One question though: how do you clean it? My SA gave me a travel pouch but no cleaning kit, so wondering what to use in order to keep it clean and shiny… Ladies who have it for some time now, does the rodium coating fade? Does the ring getting significantly less shiny? TIA!


----------



## WingNut

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> So I do have news about Clash in YG! My SA showed me a new product guide she pulled up on her phone and the only Clash item they are releasing in YG at first will be in a ring. She told me late 2023 and it will just be a ring for right now to test the market.



Thank you for the info… it does make my decision a bit easier and I probably won’t hold out for YG.


----------



## Serpenti_Love

Hi everyone! I’m interested in adding the Clash bracelet to my collection. I’ve had my Love for 6 years but have never stacked it with anything. Will the Clash cause the screws (in the Love) to come loose? I’ve never had any issue with my Love… but the SA says it might (or might not) make the screws loose. Anyone has experience wearing Clash and Love together? My other choice is Chaumet BML although I think they look better on their own.


----------



## Yodabest

Serpenti_Love said:


> Hi everyone! I’m interested in adding the Clash bracelet to my collection. I’ve had my Love for 6 years but have never stacked it with anything. Will the Clash cause the screws (in the Love) to come loose? I’ve never had any issue with my Love… but the SA says it might (or might not) make the screws loose. Anyone has experience wearing Clash and Love together? My other choice is Chaumet BML although I think they look better on their own.
> 
> View attachment 5617154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617155


I love the clash and love (I wear both together!). It hasn’t caused any
issues.


----------



## jenayb

Serpenti_Love said:


> Hi everyone! I’m interested in adding the Clash bracelet to my collection. I’ve had my Love for 6 years but have never stacked it with anything. Will the Clash cause the screws (in the Love) to come loose? I’ve never had any issue with my Love… but the SA says it might (or might not) make the screws loose. Anyone has experience wearing Clash and Love together? My other choice is Chaumet BML although I think they look better on their own.
> 
> View attachment 5617154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617155



The Clash will not cause your screws to loosen anymore than any other bracelet, an issue that I have never had after years of daily stacking. If anything, I would say that the Clash is less "high impact" in a stack scenario versus other bracelets because of its design.


----------



## kmm88

I just spoke with the online rep and she said beverly hills had a clash event this summer and had yellow gold pieces, but completely sold out! I have been waiting since the release of clash for them to release the line in yellow gold. She also said to keep an eye on social media over the holidays as anything new coming for 2023 will be announced then. I would love the diamond YG version of the clash bracelet . Was anyone here lucky enough to go to the beverly hills clash experience?


----------



## m45ha

If you could have only one piece from the Clash line (except rings) - what that would be?


----------



## m45ha

Yodabest said:


> I agree with all of this. The clash is actually THE perfect bracelet. It’s very wearable (says this casual mom who runs errands) and so comfortable. I usually give pieces a lot of thought before purchasing, but the clash I bought pretty much on a whim with the encouragement of my husband who really liked it. I have it about a year now and love it so much.


do you have small or medium clash bracelet? trying to decide!


----------



## looksjustright

m45ha said:


> If you could have only one piece from the Clash line (except rings) - what that would be?


I love my medium bracelet so much. I want to add the necklace for Christmas but if I had to pick one item it would always be the bracelet.


----------



## WingNut

kmm88 said:


> I just spoke with the online rep and she said beverly hills had a clash event this summer and had yellow gold pieces, but completely sold out! I have been waiting since the release of clash for them to release the line in yellow gold. She also said to keep an eye on social media over the holidays as anything new coming for 2023 will be announced then. I would love the diamond YG version of the clash bracelet . Was anyone here lucky enough to go to the beverly hills clash experience?


Hmm. So I'm dying for a Clash set, was convinced the RG Clashwould work for me since it's so subdued, as I'm otherwise strongly partial to YG and some RG looks too pink on me. Of course I like the option of stacking the YG VCA or Cartier pieces I have with the Clash, but with this news now I'm hesitating. 

Since their RG Clash is really more RG/YG and quite subdued, will the YG be STRONGLY yellow? Or will it be too similar to the RG to really show a difference?


----------



## glamourbag

m45ha said:


> If you could have only one piece from the Clash line (except rings) - what that would be?


The diamond clash bangle. Not spotted often on peoples' wrist, but it's lovely.


----------



## m45ha

looksjustright said:


> I love my medium bracelet so much. I want to add the necklace for Christmas but if I had to pick one item it would always be the bracelet.


Thank you! How did you decide on the medium size? I am torn between small and medium. I have love and juc regular sizes in bracelets but i tend to wear my bracelets separately… i want this to be a bracelet on a constant rotation 24-7, not a special occasion piece


----------



## nicole0612

WingNut said:


> Hmm. So I'm dying for a Clash set, was convinced the RG Clashwould work for me since it's so subdued, as I'm otherwise strongly partial to YG and some RG looks too pink on me. Of course I like the option of stacking the YG VCA or Cartier pieces I have with the Clash, but with this news now I'm hesitating.
> 
> Since their RG Clash is really more RG/YG and quite subdued, will the YG be STRONGLY yellow? Or will it be too similar to the RG to really show a difference?


I think they blend just fine. Here is my YG rainbow love vs the Clash.


----------



## nicole0612

WingNut said:


> Hmm. So I'm dying for a Clash set, was convinced the RG Clashwould work for me since it's so subdued, as I'm otherwise strongly partial to YG and some RG looks too pink on me. Of course I like the option of stacking the YG VCA or Cartier pieces I have with the Clash, but with this news now I'm hesitating.
> 
> Since their RG Clash is really more RG/YG and quite subdued, will the YG be STRONGLY yellow? Or will it be too similar to the RG to really show a difference?


Another comparison:
YG onyx VCA
RG VCA perlee
Clash
RG pink sapphire Love


----------



## nicole0612

WingNut said:


> Hmm. So I'm dying for a Clash set, was convinced the RG Clashwould work for me since it's so subdued, as I'm otherwise strongly partial to YG and some RG looks too pink on me. Of course I like the option of stacking the YG VCA or Cartier pieces I have with the Clash, but with this news now I'm hesitating.
> 
> Since their RG Clash is really more RG/YG and quite subdued, will the YG be STRONGLY yellow? Or will it be too similar to the RG to really show a difference?


However, VCA RG in general is much more rose than Cartier rose (and doesn’t fade to yellow as much as Cartier RG does). The VCA RG Perlee is so small that it blends with any color. You can see how the VCA RG sweet 16 looks more rosy than any of the others.
In my opinion, the Clash matches everything well since the gold color is a subtle blend.


----------



## south-of-france

m45ha said:


> If you could have only one piece from the Clash line (except rings) - what that would be?


Clash small bangle. Also the small ring.


----------



## lilpikachu

If you wear a size 17 LOVE bangle (regular), would you be a size 15 or a size 16 in the Clash (small) bangle?

I’ve read the size 15 is perfect if you want the bracelets to line up without overlapping but noticed a lot of people only size one down from their LOVE (eg. 17 LOVE, 16 Clash).  Why is that?

For those of you who only went one size down, can you please confirm if the bracelets do in fact overlap? Any examples/pictures of the Clash overlapping would also be amazing.

I am trying to decide which size to get but won’t be able to make it to a boutique before the price increase and don’t want to risk buying the incorrect size (already did that with my JUC) and have to go through the whole exchange process.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WingNut

nicole0612 said:


> However, VCA RG in general is much more rose than Cartier rose (and doesn’t fade to yellow as much as Cartier RG does). The VCA RG Perlee is so small that it blends with any color. You can see how the VCA RG sweet 16 looks more rosy than any of the others.
> In my opinion, the Clash matches everything well since the gold color is a subtle blend.
> 
> View attachment 5628524


Thank you this is super helpful. Based on this photo the Clash looks nearly as yellow as your YG VCA/Onyx, especially compared to the VCA RG sweet.

Is your Love YG?

So it makes me wonder even more....what then is the point of a YG Clash line, if the RG Clash is already "yellow enough"? I mean if I have a YG Cartier JUC that I might want to stack it with....is the YG Clash going to be yellower than that?


----------



## nicole0612

WingNut said:


> Thank you this is super helpful. Based on this photo the Clash looks nearly as yellow as your YG VCA/Onyx, especially compared to the VCA RG sweet.
> 
> Is your Love YG?
> 
> So it makes me wonder even more....what then is the point of a YG Clash line, if the RG Clash is already "yellow enough"? I mean if I have a YG Cartier JUC that I might want to stack it with....is the YG Clash going to be yellower than that?


Glad to help! The rainbow Love is YG, the pink sapphire Love is RG.


----------



## bagsnob1979

lilpikachu said:


> If you wear a size 17 LOVE bangle (regular), would you be a size 15 or a size 16 in the Clash (small) bangle?
> 
> I’ve read the size 15 is perfect if you want the bracelets to line up without overlapping but noticed a lot of people only size one down from their LOVE (eg. 17 LOVE, 16 Clash).  Why is that?
> 
> For those of you who only went one size down, can you please confirm if the bracelets do in fact overlap? Any examples/pictures of the Clash overlapping would also be amazing.
> 
> I am trying to decide which size to get but won’t be able to make it to a boutique before the price increase and don’t want to risk buying the incorrect size (already did that with my JUC) and have to go through the whole exchange process.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I’m an 18 in the love and tried both 16 and 17 in the clash.  I ended up with the 17 because the 16 felt way too small on me.  I don’t have any overlap issues.  My 18 love is pretty roomy though which is how I like my bangles.


----------



## looksjustright

m45ha said:


> Thank you! How did you decide on the medium size? I am torn between small and medium. I have love and juc regular sizes in bracelets but i tend to wear my bracelets separately… i want this to be a bracelet on a constant rotation 24-7, not a special occasion piece


It was easy for me to choose- I don’t have a Love so this was my first bracelet. I planned to wear one bracelet solo and was between the regular JUC and a clash- the medium looked much better as a stand alone. In a stack the small might be nice. This is a pic of the small and medium together to give you an idea


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lilpikachu said:


> If you wear a size 17 LOVE bangle (regular), would you be a size 15 or a size 16 in the Clash (small) bangle?
> 
> I’ve read the size 15 is perfect if you want the bracelets to line up without overlapping but noticed a lot of people only size one down from their LOVE (eg. 17 LOVE, 16 Clash).  Why is that?
> 
> For those of you who only went one size down, can you please confirm if the bracelets do in fact overlap? Any examples/pictures of the Clash overlapping would also be amazing.
> 
> I am trying to decide which size to get but won’t be able to make it to a boutique before the price increase and don’t want to risk buying the incorrect size (already did that with my JUC) and have to go through the whole exchange process.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have not purchased the Clash yet but I wear 17 Love bracelets and 16 JUC and I was fitted for a 16 Clash. I’ve tried both 15 and 16 Clash and could wear both but the 16 fit more comfortably and I did not have any overlapping issues when I tried it on since that was also my #1 concern, I wanted absolutely no overlapping. 16 should work for you! (:


----------



## nycmamaofone

lilpikachu said:


> If you wear a size 17 LOVE bangle (regular), would you be a size 15 or a size 16 in the Clash (small) bangle?
> 
> I’ve read the size 15 is perfect if you want the bracelets to line up without overlapping but noticed a lot of people only size one down from their LOVE (eg. 17 LOVE, 16 Clash).  Why is that?
> 
> For those of you who only went one size down, can you please confirm if the bracelets do in fact overlap? Any examples/pictures of the Clash overlapping would also be amazing.
> 
> I am trying to decide which size to get but won’t be able to make it to a boutique before the price increase and don’t want to risk buying the incorrect size (already did that with my JUC) and have to go through the whole exchange process.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The Clash is the same size as the JUC, both one size down from regular Love. I have the cuff so it’s two sizes down.


----------



## lilpikachu

bagsnob1979 said:


> I’m an 18 in the love and tried both 16 and 17 in the clash.  I ended up with the 17 because the 16 felt way too small on me.  I don’t have any overlap issues.  My 18 love is pretty roomy though which is how I like my bangles.
> 
> View attachment 5628916


Thank you for sharing your experience with the Clash! Is yours the Medium?

Your stack is amazing! I love the diamond bangle - would you mind sharing the specs?


----------



## lilpikachu

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I have not purchased the Clash yet but I wear 17 Love bracelets and 16 JUC and I was fitted for a 16 Clash. I’ve tried both 15 and 16 Clash and could wear both but the 16 fit more comfortably and I did not have any overlapping issues when I tried it on since that was also my #1 concern, I wanted absolutely no overlapping. 16 should work for you! (:


Thank you so much for replying hun - I truly appreciate it! 

My JUC and LOVE are both size 17 so I can’t stack them without the JUC going over the top of the LOVE (so they are now worn on separate wrists).  Ideally I would want to stack the Clash with the LOVE so I don’t want to make any more costly mistakes regarding sizing - overlapping was my main concern.  Did you try on the small Clash?


----------



## lilpikachu

nycmamaofone said:


> The Clash is the same size as the JUC, both one size down from regular Love. I have the cuff so it’s two sizes down.


Thank you for confirming the sizing is the same as the JUC.

Your stack is amazing! And you have so many VCA pieces that are on my wishlist


----------



## nycmamaofone

lilpikachu said:


> Thank you for confirming the sizing is the same as the JUC.
> 
> Your stack is amazing! And you have so many VCA pieces that are on my wishlist


Aww thank you!!


----------



## lilpikachu

Back again to also ask about the small Clash ring and sizing 

Do you also size *one down* for the Clash ring compared to the regular LOVE ring? 

I currently wear a size 56 for both the regular LOVE ring and LOVE wedding band and a size 55 in the regular JUC ring.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bagsnob1979

lilpikachu said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience with the Clash! Is yours the Medium?
> 
> Your stack is amazing! I love the diamond bangle - would you mind sharing the specs?


Thanks!  It’s the small.  I tried the medium and loved it but the small looked better stacked on me.  The bangle is 2ct and is from Davizi Jewelers.  I like their bracelets because they’re oval and the clasp is at the bottom so they stack well.


----------



## Serpenti_Love

lilpikachu said:


> Back again to also ask about the small Clash ring and sizing
> 
> Do you also size *one down* for the Clash ring compared to the regular LOVE ring?
> 
> I currently wear a size 56 for both the regular LOVE ring and LOVE wedding band and a size 55 in the regular JUC ring.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I sized down for my small Clash ring—usually wear 47 in other styles in Cartier but got 46 for the small Clash and it’s still quite roomy!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lilpikachu said:


> Thank you so much for replying hun - I truly appreciate it!
> 
> My JUC and LOVE are both size 17 so I can’t stack them without the JUC going over the top of the LOVE (so they are now worn on separate wrists).  Ideally I would want to stack the Clash with the LOVE so I don’t want to make any more costly mistakes regarding sizing - overlapping was my main concern.  Did you try on the small Clash?


Yes it was the small Clash bracelet! I tried the medium too but I loved the small for stacking.


----------



## lilpikachu

Serpenti_Love said:


> I sized down for my small Clash ring—usually wear 47 in other styles in Cartier but got 46 for the small Clash and it’s still quite roomy!


Thanks for replying!  

Do you mean roomy as in you could have also gone down to a 45?


----------



## Cat Fondler

m45ha said:


> If you could have only one piece from the Clash line (except rings) - what that would be?


I have the small ring, small bracelet and small necklace. i love them all but I wear the necklace much more than the others, probably because it’s so comfortable and carefree. I’ve been wearing it 24/7 for a few months now. It’s great by itself or stacked.


----------



## Cat Fondler

lilpikachu said:


> If you wear a size 17 LOVE bangle (regular), would you be a size 15 or a size 16 in the Clash (small) bangle?
> 
> I’ve read the size 15 is perfect if you want the bracelets to line up without overlapping but noticed a lot of people only size one down from their LOVE (eg. 17 LOVE, 16 Clash).  Why is that?
> 
> For those of you who only went one size down, can you please confirm if the bracelets do in fact overlap? Any examples/pictures of the Clash overlapping would also be amazing.
> 
> I am trying to decide which size to get but won’t be able to make it to a boutique before the price increase and don’t want to risk buying the incorrect size (already did that with my JUC) and have to go through the whole exchange process.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I wear a 17 love and originally got a size 15 small width clash, and although I liked how they lined up perfectly on the outside edges, the clash was too tight. I exchanged it for a 16 which is, as recommended, one size down and it fits perfectly and still doesn’t look overly large next to the love In my opinion. It never overlaps the love.


----------



## Serpenti_Love

lilpikachu said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> Do you mean roomy as in you could have also gone down to a 45?


Hmmm I didn’t try the 45. I’m guessing the 45 will be okay in cold temperature but may not be able to accommodate the fingers expanding in warmer weather.


----------



## hclubfan

Cat Fondler said:


> I wear a 17 love and originally got a size 15 small width clash, and although I liked how they lined up perfectly on the outside edges, the clash was too tight. I exchanged it for a 16 which is, as recommended, one size down and it fits perfectly and still doesn’t look overly large next to the love In my opinion. It never overlaps the love.
> 
> View attachment 5629606


I had the same dilemma today when I bought my first Clash bracelet. I wear a 16 JUC, and tried a 15 and 16 Clash, as well as a 17 Love. I chose the 16 Clash because of the way it looks with my JUC, but if I were to wear the Clash alone, I probably would have selected the 15. Love your two bracelets together ❤️


----------



## m45ha

Cat Fondler said:


> I wear a 17 love and originally got a size 15 small width clash, and although I liked how they lined up perfectly on the outside edges, the clash was too tight. I exchanged it for a 16 which is, as recommended, one size down and it fits perfectly and still doesn’t look overly large next to the love In my opinion. It never overlaps the love.
> 
> View attachment 5629606


is the RG still RG? or turned yellow...



looksjustright said:


> It was easy for me to choose- I don’t have a Love so this was my first bracelet. I planned to wear one bracelet solo and was between the regular JUC and a clash- the medium looked much better as a stand alone. In a stack the small might be nice. This is a pic of the small and medium together to give you an idea
> 
> View attachment 5629208
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629209


how is the RG holding up? is it still RG or turned yellow  i love RG and would love to keep it RG so any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## lilpikachu

Cat Fondler said:


> I wear a 17 love and originally got a size 15 small width clash, and although I liked how they lined up perfectly on the outside edges, the clash was too tight. I exchanged it for a 16 which is, as recommended, one size down and it fits perfectly and still doesn’t look overly large next to the love In my opinion. It never overlaps the love.
> 
> View attachment 5629606


Thanks for sharing your experience with sizing for the bracelet 

Are you able to also confirm your sizing experience for the small Clash ring (when compared to other Cartier rings) - did you also size down?


----------



## lilpikachu

hclubfan said:


> I had the same dilemma today when I bought my first Clash bracelet. I wear a 16 JUC, and tried a 15 and 16 Clash, as well as a 17 Love. I chose the 16 Clash because of the way it looks with my JUC, but if I were to wear the Clash alone, I probably would have selected the 15. Love your two bracelets together ❤️


Congrats on buying the Clash bracelet! Did you go for the small or medium size?


----------



## hclubfan

lilpikachu said:


> Congrats on buying the Clash bracelet! Did you go for the small or medium size?


I went with the small. I tried on the medium, but I found it overwhelmed the other bracelets on my wrist.


----------



## lilpikachu

hclubfan said:


> I went with the small. I tried on the medium, but I found it overwhelmed the other bracelets on my wrist.


I feel like the medium looks amazing on its own whereas the small is better for stacking.

Enjoy your new acquisition


----------



## hclubfan

lilpikachu said:


> I feel like the medium looks amazing on its own whereas the small is better for stacking.
> 
> Enjoy your new acquisition


Thank you! And I completely agree with you!


----------



## loren22

Does anyone wear the small clash bracelet on it's own? Is it too small?


----------



## Cat Fondler

lilpikachu said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with sizing for the bracelet
> 
> Are you able to also confirm your sizing experience for the small Clash ring (when compared to other Cartier rings) - did you also size down?


Sorry, I don’t remember and I’m out of town for a few months so I can’t check. I can, however, confirm that it’s a very comfortable ring.


----------



## Cat Fondler

loren22 said:


> Does anyone wear the small clash bracelet on it's own? Is it too small?


Not at all. I have worn it on its own and I think it definitely looks substantial enough. I don’t have a pic right now on its own but this may help you visualize.


----------



## Cat Fondler

m45ha said:


> is the RG still RG? or turned yellow...


It has not turned yellow, but I don’t wear it every day. Even if it did, I think it wouldn’t be very noticeable because of the detailed design.


----------



## Swanky

loren22 said:


> Does anyone wear the small clash bracelet on it's own? Is it too small?



I’d wear it alone for sure. Here it is with a small Love


----------



## looksjustright

m45ha said:


> is the RG still RG? or turned yellow...
> 
> 
> how is the RG holding up? is it still RG or turned yellow  i love RG and would love to keep it RG so any tips would be appreciated!


It’s still the same tone as when I purchased it. I don’t do anything special, but I am a person who takes off jewelry before bathing, swimming, using lotion, etc. so that my help.


----------



## pigleto972001

loren22 said:


> Does anyone wear the small clash bracelet on it's own? Is it too small?


I wear a 17. I like the small size ❤️


----------



## Cartier Forever

loren22 said:


> Does anyone wear the small clash bracelet on it's own? Is it too small?





Mine is size 15, I also prefer the small.



My friend tried both sizes, and the medium looks good on him.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Cartier Forever said:


> View attachment 5631418
> 
> Mine is size 15, I also prefer the small.
> 
> View attachment 5631419
> 
> My friend tried both sizes, and the medium looks good on him.


Do you wear yours stacked? Or alone?


----------



## Cartier Forever

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Do you wear yours stacked? Or alone?


I have several love stacked on the other wrist, so I usually wear the clash alone.


----------



## VintageyGirl

Hello Clashies! I just got the Clash hoops and wanted to get the small Clash ring and/or necklace to match. But when I tried them on today at the store, they just didn’t speak to me. I didn’t really take to the bracelet too. They look amazing on everyone else and I really love the masterful construction of the Clash! Instead fell in love with the JUC choker!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

VintageyGirl said:


> Hello Clashies! I just got the Clash hoops and wanted to get the small Clash ring and/or necklace to match. But when I tried them on today at the store, they just didn’t speak to me. I didn’t really take to the bracelet too. They look amazing on everyone else and I really love the masterful construction of the Clash! Instead fell in love with the JUC choker!
> 
> View attachment 5635421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635424


Wow I really love the JUC choker on you!


----------



## VintageyGirl

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Wow I really love the JUC choker on you!


Thank you!  I did get it!


----------



## chromemilou

jenayb said:


> This is a part of their main line.


Hi there! Apologies if this is a repeat question, but I went into the boutique the other day and asked if the Clash de Cartier earrings small model could be ordered in white gold (Cartier Website Link to Earrings). I was told that my request would qualify as a special order so there would be a 30% markup and no guarantees that it would be approved. I always thought that these earrings were part of the main line.  Has anyone ever placed this order successfully or have any advice they can share with me? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## jenayb

chromemilou said:


> Hi there! Apologies if this is a repeat question, but I went into the boutique the other day and asked if the Clash de Cartier earrings small model could be ordered in white gold (Cartier Website Link to Earrings). I was told that my request would qualify as a special order so there would be a 30% markup and no guarantees that it would be approved. I always thought that these earrings were part of the main line.  Has anyone ever placed this order successfully or have any advice they can share with me? Thanks so much in advance!



I believe that the WG are indeed a special order. The bracelet is part of the main line, but not the earrings. I don’t see any reason for these not to be approved honestly. It’s a pretty straight forward SO request.


----------



## chromemilou

jenayb said:


> I believe that the WG are indeed a special order. The bracelet is part of the main line, but not the earrings. I don’t see any reason for these not to be approved honestly. It’s a pretty straight forward SO request.


Ah I see. I think I confused the convo thread about the bracelet w/ the earrings. lol. Do you by chance know if there is a minimum spend at Cartier to get an SO request approved? Thanks again!


----------



## jenayb

chromemilou said:


> Ah I see. I think I confused the convo thread about the bracelet w/ the earrings. lol. Do you by chance know if there is a minimum spend at Cartier to get an SO request approved? Thanks again!



I honestly am not sure. If you have an SA that you work with, it's worth asking. Sounds like whoever you spoke with is willing to submit the request, so if you are ok with the markup, you might as well shoot your shot.


----------



## chromemilou

jenayb said:


> I honestly am not sure. If you have an SA that you work with, it's worth asking. Sounds like whoever you spoke with is willing to submit the request, so if you are ok with the markup, you might as well shoot your shot.


Will do. Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## nicole0612

chromemilou said:


> Ah I see. I think I confused the convo thread about the bracelet w/ the earrings. lol. Do you by chance know if there is a minimum spend at Cartier to get an SO request approved? Thanks again!


Cartier is very friendly about SOs in my experience! If you are willing to pay for it and it is a fairly standard change requested, they will make it for you!


----------



## chromemilou

nicole0612 said:


> Cartier is very friendly about SOs in my experience! If you are willing to pay for it and it is a fairly standard change requested, they will make it for you!


Awesome! Thanks so much for the info Nicole!


----------



## nicole0612

chromemilou said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much for the info Nicole!


You are welcome. I think your earrings will be gorgeous!


----------



## stephbb9

Did anyone see the new Clash pieces? Here are some pictures.
What do you think?


----------



## nycmamaofone

stephbb9 said:


> Did anyone see the new Clash pieces? Here are some pictures.
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5649617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649619


Omg that last Clash necklace is to die for! I much prefer that one over the smaller one. Too bad it’s $$$$.


----------



## nicole0612

I love the onyx bracelet! I have thought about the similar ring, but the bracelet is so much better!


----------



## hclubfan

I am, henceforth, not going to be able to get that Clash necklace out of my head!!!!


----------



## jenayb

My SA sent me a video of that Clash necklace the other day and I almost died. I'm avoiding that boutique AT ALL COSTS for the foreseeble future.


----------



## cartierloverjs

If this is called “mediuM model”, does it mean there would be a small model in future? Like Medium ring vs Small ring


----------



## stephbb9

THIS!!!


----------



## Santal90

Does anyone with the clash small hoop earrings know their approximate weight? I’m trying to order them online and no where close to a cartier boutique. I know the max weight I can handle in earrings is around 7-8g per ear (the weight of my 2 motif mop VCA  earrings!) and was hoping they would  be either the same weight or less! Thank you!!


----------



## ana_x

Just weighed it, it’s 6.8g per earring


----------



## Santal90

ana_x said:


> Just weighed it, it’s 6.8g per earring


Perfect, thanks so much!


----------



## cartierloverjs

Just saw a photo on social medium, ah!!!


----------



## chaumetlovermc

Hi everyone - I've recently gotten into bracelets and looking to purchase my first Cartier bangle for everyday wear.

Trying to decide between the Regular JUC or Small Clash bracelet.

Which is more comfortable for everyday wear? If you could only pick one, which would you purchase first?


----------



## hmn002

chaumetlovermc said:


> Hi everyone - I've recently gotten into bracelets and looking to purchase my first Cartier bangle for everyday wear.
> 
> Trying to decide between the Regular JUC or Small Clash bracelet.
> 
> Which is more comfortable for everyday wear? If you could only pick one, which would you purchase first?


I only have the small JUC to compare, but I was really surprised at how comfortable the small clash bracelet is. More comfortable than the small JUC, and I never wake up with weird indents on my arms from the clash. It is also super easy to take on/off.


----------



## nicole0612

chaumetlovermc said:


> Hi everyone - I've recently gotten into bracelets and looking to purchase my first Cartier bangle for everyday wear.
> 
> Trying to decide between the Regular JUC or Small Clash bracelet.
> 
> Which is more comfortable for everyday wear? If you could only pick one, which would you purchase first?


I can wear both every day, but I typically take off the JUC for exercise since it is heavier and thicker at the nail head. For me, the clash bracelet and the clash ring are the most comfortable items I own from Cartier. I love the Clash bracelet a little more than the JUC, but the JUC is a bit more classic. Both are an excellent choice.


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone have the flexible Clash bracelet? I have seen a couple of try-ons where it was not chosen over the bangle, but I wouldn’t mind adding a second clash, and want something a little different than a second of my small bangle.


----------



## ana_x

chaumetlovermc said:


> Hi everyone - I've recently gotten into bracelets and looking to purchase my first Cartier bangle for everyday wear.
> 
> Trying to decide between the Regular JUC or Small Clash bracelet.
> 
> Which is more comfortable for everyday wear? If you could only pick one, which would you purchase first?



I have both and really love both. I would definitely get the clash first. It’s more comfortable, a bit less common and even more beautiful than the JUC. Plus it’s less likely to show scratches!


----------



## hclubfan

chaumetlovermc said:


> Hi everyone - I've recently gotten into bracelets and looking to purchase my first Cartier bangle for everyday wear.
> 
> Trying to decide between the Regular JUC or Small Clash bracelet.
> 
> Which is more comfortable for everyday wear? If you could only pick one, which would you purchase first?


I have both and absolutely adore both…hard to choose between the two. Both are very easy to put on and off, they look great together, and both are equally as comfortable in my opinion. I don’t think you can go wrong with either choice…pick the one that makes your heart sing!


----------



## sjunky13

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone have the flexible Clash bracelet? I have seen a couple of try-ons where it was not chosen over the bangle, but I wouldn’t mind adding a second clash, and want something a little different than a second of my small bangle.


Have you seen the new double row? I love it. Its stunning!


----------



## nicole0612

sjunky13 said:


> Have you seen the new double row? I love it. Its stunning!


I love the whole line of new additions, especially the onyx! I like to wear a stack though so that can get my pieces into rotation over the year, and I feel like the double row may be too much with 3+ other bracelets?


----------



## Isabelle_ann

I am looking at Clash bracelet. Is it easy to clean and how do you clean it?


----------



## Alena21

Quick check in here. Went to the Clash De Cartier new launch in Seoul recently.  They have come up with some fine jewelry and really beautiful creations in rose gold, diamonds and onyx. It looks stunning in real life and quite heavy/substantial.  It is very elegant.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Quick check in here. Went to the Clash De Cartier new launch in Seoul recently.  They have come up with some fine jewelry and really beautiful creations in rose gold, diamonds and onyx. It looks stunning in real life and quite heavy/substantial.  It is very elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657890


Thank you very much for posting this. I am considering some of the onyx clash pieces. The prices are outrageous, but they really are special. What did you think of the Onyx pieces after trying them on?


----------



## sjunky13

nicole0612 said:


> I love the whole line of new additions, especially the onyx! I like to wear a stack though so that can get my pieces into rotation over the year, and I feel like the double row may be too much with 3+ other bracelets?


I love them as well! Is there anyway you can try them on? The double row was so beautiful. The ring too!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Alena21 said:


> Quick check in here. Went to the Clash De Cartier new launch in Seoul recently.  They have come up with some fine jewelry and really beautiful creations in rose gold, diamonds and onyx. It looks stunning in real life and quite heavy/substantial.  It is very elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657890


I love that bracelet!!  It looks beautiful on you. TY for sharing pics.


----------



## nicole0612

sjunky13 said:


> I love them as well! Is there anyway you can try them on? The double row was so beautiful. The ring too!!!


Thank you, I love them also from the photos! No, there is no way I can try them on, at least not for a few months. I will not be able to fly for another few months  So I will rely I need tpf for photos and opinions!


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you very much for posting this. I am considering some of the onyx clash pieces. The prices are outrageous, but they really are special. What did you think of the Onyx pieces after trying them on?


I love them.  They are special but versatile. I think if you wear the onyx towards the wrist it can be worn casual and then you just flipped it over for more of an high jewelry vibe. The jewelry is also very sensual and  feels great on.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> I love them.  They are special but versatile. I think if you wear the onyx towards the wrist it can be worn casual and then you just flipped it over for more of an high jewelry vibe. The jewelry is also very sensual and  feel great on.


Thank you so much for sharing. What an excellent point about being able to wear them in two different orientations. It is like getting two in one.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. What an excellent point about being able to wear them in two different orientations. It is like getting two in one.


I was surprised how much I liked them.  When Clash came out first I hated the pictures.  But in real life the line is stunning. These new creations feel and look amazing. Pictures don't do them justice.
It is art deco with a modern twist and I do love these old Hollywood glamour vibes very much. Harry Winston, Van Cleef, Bvlgari all have collections inspired by the style and I  always get drawn to them.
The price point is very high though so these do tend longer time to acquire (at least for me)


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> I was surprised how much I liked them.  When Clash came out first I hated the pictures.  But in real life the line is stunning. These new creations feel and look amazing. Pictures don't do them justice.
> It is art deco with a modern twist and I do love these old Hollywood glamour vibes very much. Harry Winston, Van Cleef, Bvlgari all have collections inspired by the style and I  always get drawn to them.
> The price point is very high though so these do tend longer time to acquire (at least for me)


I absolutely agree. I have always loved Art Deco style, and the Onyx with diamond definitely brings that style to mind. This line is at a higher price point for me as well, so I will have to think carefully about what I decide to purchase.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> I was surprised how much I liked them.  When Clash came out first I hated the pictures.  But in real life the line is stunning. These new creations feel and look amazing. Pictures don't do them justice.
> It is art deco with a modern twist and I do love these old Hollywood glamour vibes very much. Harry Winston, Van Cleef, Bvlgari all have collections inspired by the style and I  always get drawn to them.
> The price point is very high though so these do tend longer time to acquire (at least for me)


I just checked online again, the ring you tried on, the new version of the onyx clash ring, is actually fairly well priced luckily!
The bracelet version is more of a budgeting piece for me (37,500 British pounds), something that would need to displace a big wish list item to justify.
The other three I listed below are easier to add for fun, similar pricing to other standard items.
Below, I am using the UK website to compare the items, since none are available on the US site (where I am), and I do shop at Selfridges also.

onyx diamond clash ring - new version, vertically layered onyx and spikes


			https://www.cartier.com/en-gb/clash-de-cartier-ring_cod1647597284036264.html#dept=EU_Clash-de-Cartier
		

11,800 British pounds



			https://www.cartier.com/en-gb/clash-de-cartier-ring_cod27086482323971575.html#dept=EU_Clash-de-Cartier
		

onyx clash ring - old version, inner circle of onyx, no diamonds
5,000 pounds



			https://www.cartier.com/en-gb/clash-de-cartier-bracelet_cod32027475400179170.html#dept=EU_Clash-de-Cartier
		

onyx clash bracelet - old version, inner circle of onyx, no diamonds
19,700 pounds

I wish I could add pictures, but I am on the desktop site and not sure how to add images here.

I am wondering if you (or anyone) has seen or tried on the old versions of the clash bracelet and ring. If so, what did you think? Are they worth considering? Onyx is one of my favorite stones, and I have a few Cartier pieces with small pieces of onyx, but only in WG.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> I just checked online again, the ring you tried on, the new version of the onyx clash ring, is actually fairly well priced luckily!
> The bracelet version is more of a budgeting piece for me (37,500 British pounds), something that would need to displace a big wish list item to justify.
> The other three I listed below are easier to add for fun, similar pricing to other standard items.
> Below, I am using the UK website to compare the items, since none are available on the US site (where I am), and I do shop at Selfridges also.
> 
> onyx diamond clash ring - new version, vertically layered onyx and spikes
> 
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-gb/clash-de-cartier-ring_cod1647597284036264.html#dept=EU_Clash-de-Cartier
> 
> 
> 11,800 British pounds
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-gb/clash-de-cartier-ring_cod27086482323971575.html#dept=EU_Clash-de-Cartier
> 
> 
> onyx clash ring - old version, inner circle of onyx, no diamonds
> 5,000 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-gb/clash-de-cartier-bracelet_cod32027475400179170.html#dept=EU_Clash-de-Cartier
> 
> 
> onyx clash bracelet - old version, inner circle of onyx, no diamonds
> 19,700 pounds
> 
> I wish I could add pictures, but I am on the desktop site and not sure how to add images here.
> 
> I am wondering if you (or anyone) has seen or tried on the old versions of the clash bracelet and ring. If so, what did you think? Are they worth considering? Onyx is one of my favorite stones, and I have a few Cartier pieces with small pieces of onyx, but only in WG.


Thank you for sharing. No I haven't seen the old version this was a pop up launch in Seoul introducing the new items. They had a lot of high end Clash items with pearls etc. Prices in Korean won ran in the millions and looked crazy to me  at 5000 pounds the ring is very good price indeed.
I LOVED the bracelet the most though.
I must say within the past 3 weeks I got the small Clash bracelet, ring and just ordered the small earrings and I love these for everyday wear and travelling since they are low maintenance and don't scratch easily. I'm considering adding another Clash bracelet in medium possibly.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> I just checked online again, the ring you tried on, the new version of the onyx clash ring, is actually fairly well priced luckily!
> The bracelet version is more of a budgeting piece for me (37,500 British pounds), something that would need to displace a big wish list item to justify.
> The other three I listed below are easier to add for fun, similar pricing to other standard items.
> Below, I am using the UK website to compare the items, since none are available on the US site (where I am), and I do shop at Selfridges also.
> 
> onyx diamond clash ring - new version, vertically layered onyx and spikes
> 
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-gb/clash-de-cartier-ring_cod1647597284036264.html#dept=EU_Clash-de-Cartier
> 
> 
> 11,800 British pounds
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-gb/clash-de-cartier-ring_cod27086482323971575.html#dept=EU_Clash-de-Cartier
> 
> 
> onyx clash ring - old version, inner circle of onyx, no diamonds
> 5,000 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-gb/clash-de-cartier-bracelet_cod32027475400179170.html#dept=EU_Clash-de-Cartier
> 
> 
> onyx clash bracelet - old version, inner circle of onyx, no diamonds
> 19,700 pounds
> 
> I wish I could add pictures, but I am on the desktop site and not sure how to add images here.
> 
> I am wondering if you (or anyone) has seen or tried on the old versions of the clash bracelet and ring. If so, what did you think? Are they worth considering? Onyx is one of my favorite stones, and I have a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier pieces with small pieces of onyx, but only in WG.


The ring is actually 11800 pounds in the UK but still not too expensive(sorry I missread your post).


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> Thank you for sharing. No I haven't seen the old version this was a pop up launch in Seoul introducing the new items. They had a lot of high end Clash items with pearls etc. Prices in Korean won ran in the millions and looked crazy to me  at 5000 pounds the ring is very good price indeed.
> I LOVED the bracelet the most though.
> I must say within the past 3 weeks I got the small Clash bracelet, ring and just ordered the small earrings and I love these for everyday wear and travelling since they are low maintenance and don't scratch easily. I'm considering adding another Clash bracelet in medium possibly.


Thank you! Isn't the small original clash set wonderful? I also have the small earrings, bracelet and ring, and they bring me such joy to look at their design! I am so glad to hear that you love them as well. Like you, I am considering adding one more piece from the Clash line, but time will only tell what that may be


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! Isn't the small original clash set wonderful? I also have the small earrings, bracelet and ring, and they bring me such joy to look at their design! I am so glad to hear that you love them as well. Like you, I am considering adding one more piece from the Clash line, but time will only tell what that may be


It is very clever, architectural even collection. Even my husband said he enjoys the construction. I can't wait to receive my earrings.  I tried and loved the big Clash hoops but they are very heavy and I'm done with heavy earrings. I'm glad you love your set too. It is an easy to wear throw on-and-go collection.


----------



## nicole0612

Alena21 said:


> It is very clever, architectural even collection. Even my husband said he enjoys the construction. I can't wait to receive my earrings.  I tried and loved the big Clash hoops but they are very heavy and I'm done with heavy earrings. I'm glad you love your set too. It is an easy to wear throw on-and-go collection.


It is! The small clash earrings are not light by any means, but they are fine to wear for most of the day for me.


----------



## cartierloverjs

Has anyone tried this yellow gold double row ring? My dear husband is pushing this to me while I am not sure if the single roll looks more balanced?


----------



## chaumetlovermc

cartierloverjs said:


> Has anyone tried this yellow gold double row ring? My dear husband is pushing this to me while I am not sure if the single roll looks more balanced?
> 
> View attachment 5663117


I love this one even more than the original clash ring. It’s amazingly shiny. You need to go see it in person for yourself!


----------



## angelyn_kyle19

cartierloverjs said:


> Has anyone tried this yellow gold double row ring? My dear husband is pushing this to me while I am not sure if the single roll looks more balanced?
> 
> View attachment 5663117


Oh wow. Didn't realize they released the YG version. I only tried the RG version in store.


----------



## cartierloverjs

angelyn_kyle19 said:


> Oh wow. Didn't realize they released the YG version. I only tried the RG version in store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663138



Just saw the yellow gold version on the US website. How do you like it in person compared with the original single row version?


----------



## Cartier Forever

cartierloverjs said:


> Has anyone tried this yellow gold double row ring? My dear husband is pushing this to me while I am not sure if the single roll looks more balanced?
> 
> View attachment 5663117






I own the original one and tried the double row. I still prefer the original one.


----------



## angelyn_kyle19

cartierloverjs said:


> Just saw the yellow gold version on the US website. How do you like it in person compared with the original single row version?



Honestly, I prefer the single row than the double row. Double row is suitable to wear on it's own. The single row can be worn stacked with an eternity ring.

Here's mine stacked.


----------



## WingNut

Cartier Forever said:


> View attachment 5663179
> View attachment 5663180
> 
> I own the original one and tried the double row. I still prefer the original one.



I actually think the design of the ring gets somewhat lost with more rows based only on your photos. 
I can’t see much of a difference in color from these photos either…. Can you share your perspective on the difference between the RG in the single and the YG in the double?


----------



## nycmamaofone

I prefer single row too. But does anybody know when the single row ring will be available in YG?


----------



## Cartier Forever

WingNut said:


> I actually think the design of the ring gets somewhat lost with more rows based only on your photos.
> I can’t see much of a difference in color from these photos either…. Can you share your perspective on the difference between the RG in the single and the YG in the double?


I am not sure if the double row was RG or YG. I tried it when it was newly launched.


----------



## angelyn_kyle19

nycmamaofone said:


> I prefer single row too. But does anybody know when the single row ring will be available in YG?


In SG, my SA said will be launched next year.


----------



## cartierloverjs

angelyn_kyle19 said:


> In SG, my SA said will be launched next year.


In US. My SA said the same.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

angelyn_kyle19 said:


> In SG, my SA said will be launched next year.





cartierloverjs said:


> In US. My SA said the same.





nycmamaofone said:


> I prefer single row too. But does anybody know when the single row ring will be available in YG?


Also in US and my SA said Nov 2023.


----------



## Julie_de

Does anyone wear a Love bracelet with Clash? Who has Clash overlapping the Love bracelet?


----------



## luvparis21

Julie_de said:


> Does anyone wear a Love bracelet with Clash? Who has Clash overlapping the Love bracelet?



I do, and it doesn’t overlap. My clash is one size smaller than my Loves. 
I don’t know if it makes a difference, the Loves bracelet that I stack with the Clash are regular size (not the small ones).


----------



## Julie_de

luvparis21 said:


> I do, and it doesn’t overlap. My clash is one size smaller than my Loves.
> I don’t know if it makes a difference, the Loves bracelet that I stack with the Clash are regular size (not the small ones).


Thank you!  I recently tried on the Clash Medium bracelet too (15 size), but as you can see, the studs go overlap Love (16).  I'm afraid, because  Love has sharp edges, will ruin Clash a lot or Love will get very blunt edges)
And do not know what to do.  And I want a bracelet and it's very embarrassing.


----------



## luvparis21

Julie_de said:


> Thank you!  I recently tried on the Clash Medium bracelet too (15 size), but as you can see, the studs go overlap Love (16).  I'm afraid, because  Love has sharp edges, will ruin Clash a lot or Love will get very blunt edges)
> And do not know what to do.  And I want a bracelet and it's very embarrassing.
> View attachment 5666661
> 
> View attachment 5666662


The Clash is a beautiful bracelet. It looks gorgeous on you!

I had to take a step back and think about my bracelets. I believe on my case, the bracelets don’t overlap because I don’t have much room - I wear a watch as well on the same arm. The studs of the Clash doesn’t sit or overlap with any of my Loves.

Here’s how they sit on my arm


----------



## Julie_de

Thank you)
You have a very beautiful watch) 
The bracelet fits nice on you, but as I understand it, you have small Clash, not medium?  
I really like the small Clash on others, but not on myself.  But I need to try the small size again, last time they don’t have my size.


----------



## luvparis21

Julie_de said:


> Thank you)
> You have a very beautiful watch)
> The bracelet fits nice on you, but as I understand it, you have small Clash, not medium?
> I really like the small Clash on others, but not on myself.  But I need to try the small size again, last time they don’t have my size.


Thank you for the kind words ❤️

Omg! You asked about Medium! I am so sorry. Yes, I wear the small Clash as it stacks better with the Loves. So never mind, please disregard my comment and post. 

Side note, yes please do give the small clash another try if they have your size at your local boutique.


----------



## Julie_de

No no, you understood everything correctly)) I asked this incorrectly)   And did not write what kind of bracelet!  Once again I am convinced, after your photo, that I should try on a small size) Thank you for the photo, it's very helpful for me)


----------



## Julie_de

I will look for an old photo where I try the small Clash bracelet and show you


----------



## luvparis21

Julie_de said:


> No no, you understood everything correctly)) I asked this incorrectly)   And did not write what kind of bracelet!  Once again I am convinced, after your photo, that I should try on a small size) Thank you for the photo, it's very helpful for me)



Please keep us posted! I hope one of the Clash would work for you. It is such a beautiful and under the radar bracelet ❤️


----------



## Julie_de

With small Clash, I found only two photos.  As far as I remember, the size was 1 and 2 larger.

Small Clash






Medium Clash


----------



## luvparis21

Julie_de said:


> With small Clash, I found only two photos.  As far as I remember, the size was 1 and 2 larger.
> 
> Small Clash
> 
> View attachment 5666715
> View attachment 5666716
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Clash
> 
> View attachment 5666720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666718
> View attachment 5666719
> View attachment 5666721



I personally love the small on you! I think it looks beautiful with your Love and VA MOP ❤️

I believe it would be worthwhile for you to try the small Clash again in the correct size. 

All the best, and keep us posted please!


----------



## Serpenti_Love

I wear small Clash in 15 with regular Love in 16. The studs go over the Love (as shown in your picture @Julie_de) but the two bracelets don’t damage each other.


----------



## jenngu

Serpenti_Love said:


> I wear small Clash in 15 with regular Love in 16. The studs go over the Love (as shown in your picture @Julie_de) but the two bracelets don’t damage each other.


I’m debating about adding the small Clash with my stack.  I also wear Love size 16.  Is the Clash size 15 slightly bigger?  Have you tried the Clash size 14?  I’m wondering which one will be closest in size.


----------



## nicole0612

jenngu said:


> I’m debating about adding the small Clash with my stack.  I also wear Love size 16.  Is the Clash size 15 slightly bigger?  Have you tried the Clash size 14?  I’m wondering which one will be closest in size.


Clash 15 is very slightly bigger than Love 16, I think that Clash 14 is slightly smaller than Love 16, but I have not been able to try on Clash 14 yet. In retrospect, I wish that I had purchased Clash 14, but that is because Love 16 is slightly large on me (I am between Love 15 and Love 16, and wear VCA Perlee size XS).


----------



## Julie_de

luvparis21 said:


> I personally love the small on you! I think it looks beautiful with your Love and VA MOP ❤️
> 
> I believe it would be worthwhile for you to try the small Clash again in the correct size.
> 
> All the best, and keep us posted please!


Thank you. Yes I need try again small size)


----------



## Julie_de

Serpenti_Love said:


> I wear small Clash in 15 with regular Love in 16. The studs go over the Love (as shown in your picture @Julie_de) but the two bracelets don’t damage each other.


Can you please take a photo for me? Especially when your hand is down? 
I wonder how studs on the small Clash go over the Love


----------



## ann009

jenngu said:


> I’m debating about adding the small Clash with my stack.  I also wear Love size 16.  Is the Clash size 15 slightly bigger?  Have you tried the Clash size 14?  I’m wondering which one will be closest in size.


Here is the photo. Love 16 clash 14 JUC 15


----------



## Julie_de

ann009 said:


> Here is the photo. Love 16 clash 14 JUC 15


A bracelet 2 sizes smaller does not work for me becouse a bone on my wrist


----------



## jenngu

nicole0612 said:


> Clash 15 is very slightly bigger than Love 16, I think that Clash 14 is slightly smaller than Love 16, but I have not been able to try on Clash 14 yet. In retrospect, I wish that I had purchased Clash 14, but that is because Love 16 is slightly large on me (I am between Love 15 and Love 16, and wear VCA Perlee size XS).


Thank you for letting me know.  I also feel the Love 16 is slightly large on me.  I’m sorry to hear your struggle with the bracelet sizing.    It sounds like you have many gorgeous bracelets to enjoy.


----------



## jenngu

ann009 said:


> Here is the photo. Love 16 clash 14 JUC 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667176



Your stack looks perfect on you!!  Thank you for sharing.  I’ll have to try on the Clash 14 with my Love 16, JUC 15, Ecrou 15.


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you. I look forward to your thoughts once you have the chance to try the Clash in 14.


----------



## ann009

jenngu said:


> Your stack looks perfect on you!!  Thank you for sharing.  I’ll have to try on the Clash 14 with my Love 16, JUC 15, Ecrou 15.


Thank you ☺️


----------



## ann009

Some more clash pics


----------



## NYC Chicky

ann009 said:


> Some more clash pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668073


Is this a small or medium? Looks really nice


----------



## ann009

NYC Chicky said:


> Is this a small or medium? Looks really nice


It is a small one. Thanks)


----------



## karolinec1

I bought the medium clash two sizes smaller than my love as well.


----------



## Serpenti_Love

Julie_de said:


> Can you please take a photo for me? Especially when your hand is down?
> I wonder how studs on the small Clash go over the Love


This is how the two bracelets (16 Love & 15 Clash) look like when my hand is down. Hope it helps


----------



## Serpenti_Love

jenngu said:


> I’m debating about adding the small Clash with my stack.  I also wear Love size 16.  Is the Clash size 15 slightly bigger?  Have you tried the Clash size 14?  I’m wondering which one will be closest in size.


I did try Clash 14 and it felt kind of uncomfortable for me. Clash 15 is tiny bit bigger than Love 16 so I wear it closer to the elbow.


----------



## jenayb

Tried this the other evening and of course didn't think to take a single mod pic, but this is GORGEOUS in person and stunning when worn. Hubby loved it as well, so definitely adding this to my short list.


----------



## WingNut

jenayb said:


> Tried this the other evening and of course didn't think to take a single mod pic, but this is GORGEOUS in person and stunning when worn. Hubby loved it as well, so definitely adding this to my short list.
> 
> View attachment 5670393


Oh crap.....


----------



## jenayb

WingNut said:


> Oh crap.....


Sooooorrrrrryyyyyy!!


----------



## Julie_de

Serpenti_Love said:


> This is how the two bracelets (16 Love & 15 Clash) look like when my hand is down. Hope it helps


Thank you very much for the photos) Yes, I see that Clash is a little more than Love.  But small size fit perfectl with Love. I don't see on your hand, that bracelet overlap (when I compare with medium Clash).

Medium Clash overlap ( I mean the spikes (studs) overlap


----------



## darkangel07760

ann009 said:


> Some more clash pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668073


Lovely! Is that the medium or small model Clash ring?


----------



## ann009

darkangel07760 said:


> Lovely! Is that the medium or small model Clash ring?


Thank you)
It’s a small one as well


----------



## darkangel07760

ann009 said:


> Thank you)
> It’s a small one as well


That is the size that I am hoping to buy soon. Thanks for the photos!


----------

